# Wir Frauen habens schwer!



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

Hi
Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.

Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen. 
Ich finde langsam das man keine Vernünftigen Gespräche mit dem anderen Geschlecht führen kann. (und NEIN, es sind nicht nur Kinder die sich benehmen wie geile Hündchen)

Woran liegt das? und warum seid ihr so?
Kann mir das mal einer erklären? 

Kaum sage ich einem ich bin weiblich, will er gleich Stundenlang über mein Privatleben reden und wissen wie ich aussehe. Das nervt einfach.
Deswegen haben wir Frauen schon eine eigene Gilde gegründet nur mit weiblichen Wesen, weil wir einfach genervt sind.
Sorry ich musste das mal posten, weil ich es nicht verstehe.

Ich bitte um ein paar Antworten, und von den Mädchen die spielen vielleicht ein paar Erlebnisse, oder wie ihr darüber denkt.
Danke 
Yumi


*SCHLUSS JETZT...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte mit diesem Thread nicht Sagen das *alle* Männer sexgeil wären. Ich wollte damit nur ein paar Meinungen einholen wie Frauen und *besagte* Männer darüber denken und es handhaben.
Ich bin ein sehr kontaktfreudiger Mensch, und laber gerne... mir passiert es nur immer wieder das Männer gleich geil werden, obwohl ich nur über normale Themen rede. *JA* kann sein... vielleicht liegts an meiner Art, obwohl ich nie Anspielungen mache.
Es tut mir Leid das ich es verallgemeinert habe, das war nicht meine Absicht. Nur diese Beleidigungen von euch, waren nicht nötig. Ich stehe trotzdem dazu was ich gesagt habe, und ich werde bestimmt nich aufhören mit diesem schönen Spiel, nur weil einige von diesen Männern ihre Schlange nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
An alle, danke für eure Meinungen und Vorschläge, an alle anderen die gleich "ausgeflippt" sind, denkt mal über eurer Verhalten nach. Vielleicht seid ihr dann auch nicht so frustiert :-P 
Bye bye
Mama Yumi :-)


----------



## Toyuki (19. November 2008)

wir sind so von Naturaus können leider nichts machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja ich hab ne freundin also hab ich sowas wie eine "wow-liebe" net nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. November 2008)

Und das hat genau was mit WoW zu tun? Männer sind nunmal Männer. Es gibt nette, unfreundliche, dicke, dünne, fromme, notgeile, liebe, boßhafte.
Sollte dich jemand sexuell belästigen, kannst du ihn ignorieren oder einem GM melden. Ansonsten hat es wenig mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun, dass manche Männer gegenüber Damen schnell offenherzig agieren.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. November 2008)

Ja ne is klar also sind WIR ALLE so hmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatten vor paar Wochen rnd Raid Kara, waren 2 Mädels bei rest männer. Keiner hat irgendwas gemacht, was du beschreibst. Also was lernen wir daraus?

GENAU es sind nicht alle so wenn sie dich stören /ignore und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei dennen im Kopf vorgeht, ich weiß es nicht :S Wahrscheinlich lange kein SEX gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (19. November 2008)

Hrm...willkommen in der World of Lovecraft (Cthullu lässt grüßen^^)

Ich denke du verallgemeinerst da vielzusehr. Ich spiele jetzt seit ner wirklich langen Zeit WoW und habe relativ viele weibliche Spieler im Bekanntenkreis. 
Allerdins hat sich noch niemals eine dieser Spielerinen darüber beklagt, dauernd dumpf von der Seite angesprochen zu werden.

Also entweder hast du einfach wirkliches Pech mit den Leuten denen du so im Spiel begegnest oder du umgibst dich einfach mit den falschen Spielern.
Ich mein, nicht jeder männliche Spieler ist entweder ein pubertierendes Kiddy das langsam merkt das Paarungszeit ist oder die krankhaft vereinsamte Nerdgamernatur die glaubt in der monatlichen WoW-Gebühr wäre der Partnerbörsenzuschlag mit drin.


----------



## notoes (19. November 2008)

was hast du grade an?




spaß...nein ernsthaft, hab "RL" auch eine freundin...ich behandle weibliche spieler innerhalb der spielwelt wie alle anderen...bin sogar etwas freundlicher und versuche mich "etwas" zu benehmen...(ausdrucksweise usw.) wenn ich weiß das spielerinnen am start sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar also sind WIR ALLE so hmm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Die Sache ist... mir und meinen Mädchen passiert sowas immer... 
ICh sage ja nicht das alle so sind, aber leider die meissten.
Kann auch nur Zufall sein das es uns immer trifft.


Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal den Server wechseln :-)


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. November 2008)

Liegt wohl daran, das es viele Idioten gibt und auch viele pubertierende gibt (nein, nicht alle sind so drauf)

Ignore und gut ist, in unserer Gilde gibts auch keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samandiriel (19. November 2008)

Macht dir keinen Kopf darüber ^^ Dafür bekommt ihr viel Geschenkt und werdet oft eingeladen... Scherz beiseite.

WOW ist ein Onlinerollenspiel wo man in einen Charakter schlüpft da spielt das Privatleben so gar keine Rolle und es braucht auch keinen zu interresieren! 



> Woran liegt das?


Das liegt in der Natur der Männer, wir sind nun halt so. Ich könnte auch Fragen wieso Frauen (die meisten) am liebsten Shoppen oder Stundenlang vorm Spiegel stehen oder sich vorm Schlafen einpafümieren..  Aber ich habs schon längst aufgegeben!



> und warum seid ihr so?


Das musst du die Fragen die so sind. Ich denke mal viele Leute versuchen Privatleben und Spiel so nah wie möglich zu verknüpfen und was wäre da nicht besser als eine Freundin die WOW spielt?



> Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


Ja siehe oben.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> hab "RL" auch eine freundin...ich behandle weibliche spieler innerhalb der spielwelt wie alle anderen...bin sogar etwas freundlicher und versuche mich "etwas" zu benehmen...(ausdrucksweise usw.) wenn ich weiß das spielerinnen am start sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dito. haargenau so, ist es bei mir auch.


----------



## Metadron72 (19. November 2008)

kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen, auch meine freundin spielt wow und hat nie probleme solcher art gehabt...
es gibt halt immer solche und solche, ich seh da keinen unterschied ob ich nen "freak" in der gruppe habe (rofl, owned, loled, l2p  und was weiss ich noch alles) oder jemandem der die mädels sofort nach dem aussehen fragt ...beide gehen einem auf den sack sind aber doch arg in der minderheit ....

gut, ich spiel kaum mit randoms aber muss man ja auch nicht


----------



## Lomiraan (19. November 2008)

MIr ist es eig egal. Ich farge niemand von welchem geschlecht er ist, und werde es selber auch nicht.

Im Ts kommts dann eh raus, aber ich renn nich gröhlend im Kreis wenn ich eine weibliche Stimme höre. 

sind eben spieloer, wie alle anderen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. November 2008)

> hab "RL" auch eine freundin...ich behandle weibliche spieler innerhalb der spielwelt wie alle anderen...bin sogar etwas freundlicher und versuche mich "etwas" zu benehmen...(ausdrucksweise usw.) wenn ich weiß das spielerinnen am start sind smile.gif



Ich benehme mich genau wie bei männern cO"
Für mich sind solche Leute Heuchler :S

Solange nich sowas wie "F*ck dich doch du ... hast aggro omfg" kommt gehts^^


----------



## Clarion (19. November 2008)

ich würde mich als frau in random groups wohl auch eher als mann ausgeben^^(obwohl ich sowas auch in solchen gruppen mit ts noch nie mitbekommen habe). sobald man aber eine gilde mit halbwegs reifen leuten hat, sollte sich das problem aber gegessen haben


----------



## Gorgor (19. November 2008)

nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler


----------



## Aplizzier (19. November 2008)

Ich benehme mich auhc wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die frauen in WOW sind meistens eh cool drauf


----------



## Captain Kitsu (19. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> was hast du grade an?



*lacht* zugegeben, ich hatte kurz überlegt meine antwort ähnlich zu beginnen^^

Edit: Ansonsten kann ich mich Lomiraan nur anschliessen. Ich stelle immer erst dann fest das ich eine weibliche Spielerin in meiner Grp habe wenn mal unerwartet ne Frauenstimme im TS ertönt.


----------



## Tentu (19. November 2008)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann auch normal mit allen "Weiblichen Wesen" mich Unterhalten und behandle die auch nicht anders als andere.


----------



## Melih (19. November 2008)

Klar wird es immer Männliche spieler geben die so notgeil sind und immer frauen "belästigen"

Aber das heißt nicht das wir alle so sind zbs ich behandel männliche sowie weibliche spieler eig. gleich



@Gorgor

weiß du überhaupt was ein Pädophiler ist? :/


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler



Habe ich nie gesagt!


----------



## Rheagar (19. November 2008)

Bitte geht doch ins Kloster, da werdet ihr eure Ruhe haben-
Oder du schneidest dir kurze Haare und schreibst dir aufs T-Shirt "Ich hasse Männer".

Allerdings kannst du auch deine Verehrer auf die Igno setzen. 

Wir Männer haben halt einen starken Vermehrungstrieb ^^


----------



## Coralsea (19. November 2008)

Hm, das ist mir eigentlich noch nicht so verstärkt passiert, dass es zweideutige Sprüche oder so gab. Ich kenne nur das "Problem" (das ja kein wirkliches Problem ist), dass einem als Frau viel eher Fehler nachgesehen werden. Das nervt mich dann persönlich manchmal, wenn ein männlicher Spieler wegen irgendwas angefaucht wird und bei mir wird dann gesagt: Ach, ist nicht so schlimm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings spiele ich auch in einer Frauengilde, wo eine sehr herzliche Atmosphäre herrscht. Aber auch wenn ich mal random unterwegs bin, hab ich bisher keine wirklich schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## loeffellux (19. November 2008)

solange es für jeden nervigen Mann auch eine nervige Frau gibt, die (auch ohne gefragt zu werden) stundenlang dem Raid von ihren Erfahungen berichten, ist doch alles OK.


----------



## Gorgor (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Habe ich nie gesagt!


Hört sich aber so an!


----------



## L0$3R (19. November 2008)

Ich habe folgende Theorie...Wir Männer sind einfach nur so an euch interessiert weil es recht selten vorkommt das man mal ingame mit einer Frau spielt und deshalb will man gleich mal mehr über euch wissen (also Privatleben was ihr sonst so macht usw.) Die Männer die dann darauf aus sind sich mit euch zu treffen (bzw. Sex zu haben) wollen dann gleich noch wissen wie ihr so ausseht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mein Senf dazu ^^

mfg


----------



## Samandiriel (19. November 2008)

> nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler



Wie kommst du da drauf? Du weißt eh was Pädophile sind oder? Man weiß ja nichtmal wie alt die Leute so sind und wenn ein 12 Jähriger "Mann" eine 18 Jährige Frau anmacht dann kann es ja wohl kaum Pädophil sein..


----------



## notoes (19. November 2008)

@BlizzLord

nein...ist nicht gelogen, klar kommen auch ab und an anspielungen...die gehen allerdings nicht unter die gürtellinie, flirten oder mich an die spielerinnen ranmachen, moechte ich nicht...da ich wie bereits erwähnt eine freundin habe...
alle kontakte im game drehen sich nur ums spiel, ich sehe in erster linie den charakter...und selbst wenn ich weiß das ein man hinter der kleinen elfe sitzt, ist jegliche anzuegliche reaktion auf das geschlecht ausschließlich auf die spilefigur ausgerichtet...

auch mein privatleben ( das niemanden was angeht) mache ich im spiel nicht oeffentlich^^
klar koennte ich wenn ich wollte, aber ich WILL nicht, also versuche ich (anders als bei reinen männergrp (wie animalisch)) mein niveau etwas oben zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

*Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.*

Wieso "outen" hälst du das für peinlich oder unnatürlich?
*
Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen. 
Ich finde langsam das man keine Vernünftigen Gespräche mit dem anderen Geschlecht führen kann. (und NEIN, es sind nicht nur Kinder die sich benehmen wie geile Hündchen)
Woran liegt das? und warum seid ihr so?
Kann mir das mal einer erklären? *

Ich hab kürzlich mit meinem Troll am Strand einen Begleitquest gemacht. Ich mußte eine Taurendame (mit absicht NICHT Kuh geschrieben!!) begleiten. Diesen Quest hab ich mit nem Orkhexer gemacht! Ständig hab ich so Dinge vom Stapel gelasse wie: "Boar die nimmt sie ganz schön auf die Hörner!", "Nicht so doll! Sonst wird die Milch noch sauer!" Er hat sich scheckkig gelacht und gemeint er kann nicht mehr kämpfen vor lachen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hätte natürlich auch passieren können das ein so zart beseitetes Wesen wie du ihn spielt und es als Erniedrigung für das weibliche Gechlecht sieht..... 

*Kaum sage ich einem ich bin weiblich, will er gleich Stundenlang über mein Privatleben reden und wissen wie ich aussehe. Das nervt einfach.
Deswegen haben wir Frauen schon eine eigene Gilde gegründet nur mit weiblichen Wesen, weil wir einfach genervt sind.
Sorry ich musste das mal posten, weil ich es nicht verstehe.*

Wenn ich mit jemand öfter und länger Queste frag ich auch schonmal nach! Aber ich höre bei der Frage bist du eigentlich M oder W nicht auf wenn ein M kommt!

Trotzdem verstehe ich dich! Ein Tank in einer Instanz wollte mal nicht weiter tanken bis das Mädel in der Gruppe ihm sagt welchen Char auf dem Realm ihr Freund spielt. Wir mußten ihn nicht kicken weil er es eingesehen hat, dass sie es nicht sagen wird! Das war der härteste Fall den ich jemals erlebt habe!

Ansonsten sei gesagt das gerade auf dem Realm SHATTRATH mein N811Krieger mal von ner Lv 1 Menschenfrau angeflüstert/gebaggert wurde!

Kopfschütteln und vergessen! 

Und wenn du das nicht kannst frag ich mich was du hier bezwecken willst!

- den "Nachteil" das ihr weiblich seit InGame durch nen Vorteil ausgleichen??? Oder anders herum bevorzugt behandelt werden?
- Werbung für eine Frauengilde machen?
- Erklären das Männer alle schlecht sind und es wahre Liebe nur unter Frauen gibt?

Ach ja! Manchmal krieg ich auch von Frauen Sprüche an den Kopf geklatscht wo sogar ich staune!^^


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Ich hatte schon 2 Raidleiterinnen in meiner WoW Zeit, in meiner Gilde sind etliche Frauen. Wüsste nicht, dass die in der Beziehung Probleme hätten. 

Aaaber ok, ich gebs zu, meine freundin wurde auch schon derb angemacht. Und Fragen nach dem Alter, Wohnort etc. kommen von manchen Jungs recht schnell. Sind die Ende 20, ist mir aufgefallen, die immer direkt rangehn.
Da ist es aber immer höflich zugegangen, wenn auch manchmel sehr sehr direkt. 
Meine Freundin wurde nur solange belästigt, wie sie mitspielte.


----------



## Grimbartor (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Die Sache ist... mir und meinen Mädchen passiert sowas immer...
> ICh sage ja nicht das alle so sind, aber leider die meissten.
> Kann auch nur Zufall sein das es uns immer trifft.
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an, Hab ein Draenei Char (Weiblich) als Twink wollte mal etwas anderes ist ja nicht verboten.

Und als Ich mal im Schlingendorntal Questet wurde Ich auch dumm angemacht mit:

Belästiger:''Hey bist du w oder m?
Ich:'' W00t?''
Belästiger: Ja Bist du Männlich oder weiblich?
Ich: ''Mänlich o.0''
Belästiger: Aha
Und er Setzte mich dann auf Ignore. xD!

Kamm öfters vor einmal antwortete ich mit 'Ja' Und er frage bescheuerte fragen wie;
'Wie alt bist du?'
'Wo Wohnst du?'
'Wie siehst du aus?'

Sowas ist echt bescheuert Seitedem level ich selten mit meiner Schamin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Gruß-Grim-*Winken*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnem (19. November 2008)

Hm, kommt natürlich drauf an...

Wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es auch heraus - wer auf dumme sprüche Keck antwortet fordert da einfach den jagdtrieb der männlichen Bevölkerung raus, gibt man dem anderen gleich was verbal vor die Nase ist idR. Ruhe.
Gerade im TS wird halt viel rumgealbert. Leider merkt man wirklich dass da manche von 0 auf 100 schalten wenn ne weibliche Stimme ertönt (am besten leise, piepsig und typisch blond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), bei Stimmen wo man meint hören zu können dass die betreffenden Person keinen Epilierer sondern eine Gartenschere zum entfernen der Rückenhaare braucht, ist aber auch gleich schluss mit sowas.

Ich vermute der Instinkt(?), Reflex (?) ist bei vielen einfach genetisch veranlagt - ich bezweifle dass selbst Pawlow seine Hunde so schnell zum sabbern bringen könnte wie ein Mädel den Durchschnitsgamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es schade, dass ihr unter euch bleiben wollt, bzw. muesst. In Randomgruppen kann ichs ja vielleicht noch nachvollziehen, aber zumindest innerhalb einer Gilde sollte sich das Anmachen in Grenzen halten.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß und lasst euch end entmutigen, es gibt sooo viele nette Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frank


----------



## yannick-fcs (19. November 2008)

Ich weiß was die Threaderstellerin meint, nicht weil ich ne Frau bin sondern weil ich mit 3 Frauen im Heilerchannel sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erzählen auch öfters mal sowas, nur so sind halt net alle. Auf jedenfall haben wir immer unsern Spaß im Heilerchannel ohne Zweideutige Sachen oder sonst was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onepieceman (19. November 2008)

Dürfte ich dich mal fragen wie du von nen Paar Kerlen in WoW gleich auf alle schließen kannst ? :->


----------



## Gorgor (19. November 2008)

Samandiriel schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf? Du weißt eh was Pädophile sind oder? Man weiß ja nichtmal wie alt die Leute so sind und wenn ein 12 Jähriger "Mann" eine 18 Jährige Frau anmacht dann kann es ja wohl kaum Pädophil sein..


Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein "12 Jähriger "Mann"" und eine "18 Jährige Frau" sein, die Zahlen kann man ja auch vertauschen


----------



## Deadlyclaw (19. November 2008)

Muss ich meinen Vorrednern recht geben, nicht jeder männliche WoW-Zocker ist so schlimm drauf ^^

Ich bin selber auch weiblich und naja, normal hab ich net irgendwelche Probleme mit, sagen wir mal, "anhänglichen" Leuten.... Und wenn dann doch mal einer nervt sag ichs halt, nervt er weiter hab ich halt wen neues für meine Ignorelist ^^ Die freut sich drüber 

Und was diese "zweideutigen" Andeutungen oder Anspielungen betrifft... naja, kann ja auch so aus Spaß gemeint sein oder? In meiner Gilde quatschen wir alle fast immer zweideutig.... und auch wenn ich ma wen neues kennlern und mit dem bissle quatsch, das lockert eigentlich etwas auf find ich, aber okay, ist ne Meinungssache.

Und ne eigene Gilde wegen sowas gründen..... ich bin das einzige Mädel in meiner Gilde und Gildenleaderin und komm gut mit den Jungs zurecht.
Also ka wie andere Mädels das sehen, aber ich hab da kein Prob mit


----------



## SamboraGirl (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal den Server wechseln :-)




Ich habe es getan nachdem mich 2 typen auf geregt haben...ohne was zu sagen habe ich meinen Chara auf einen anderen Server gepackt zu einem guten freund. Seitdem hab ich meine Ruhe


----------



## Gustav Gans (19. November 2008)

Mmh, 

bin zwar männlich aber hab noch nie erlebt daas in der Gruppe nach dem Geschlecht gefragt wird. In unserer Gilde sind auch ein paar nette Mädels und as ist eine nette Mischung in Raids.
Denke mal sobald die Frage nach dem Geschlecht gestellt wird ist es schon vorprogrammiert das eine komische Reaktion erfolgt. Für mich ist es nett das auch Mädels spielen, ist im TS unterhaltsam und sonst ist es doch gleich, Hauptsache der Spieler /die Spielerin kann den Char spielen und die Ini wid gemacht.


Schade das es bei der Igno Liste keine Bemerkungen gibt, und sie endlich ist ;-)

Nicht auf alles reagieren soll auch helfen :-)

Gruß
Ish


----------



## Nexilein (19. November 2008)

Wunderlich, wunderlich...



Yumina schrieb:


> Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden.



Jetzt mal ne ganz blöde Frage.... wie oft wird man denn  beim Spielen nach seinem Geschlecht gefragt?
Ich spiele mänliche und weibliche Chars und mir ist das in über 3 Jaren vielleicht zwei o. drei mal passiert.

Bei den Spielern deren RL-Geschlecht ich kenne, habe ich das in der Regel durch die Stimme im TS erfahren, oder eben wenn sie im Chat sowas wie
"so, ich muß off; meine Kinder haben Hunger und mein Mann kommt auch gleich nach Hause" schreiben.


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

*Hi
Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.*
Guten Tag.

*Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die *
"Diesen Typen". Ja welchen denn bloß? So degradierend gegenüber Männern...

*dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden.*
Kann ich nicht bestätigen, kenne genug Frauen die sich auch als solche outen, Beweise gibt es dann im TS. Zudem frage ich bspw. nie jemanden nach seinem Geschlecht. Das geht mir sowas vom am Arsch vorbei ob ich mit einem Mann oder einer Frau in einer Gruppe bin (im Spiel zum questen versteht sich).

*Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen. *
Ja, kennt man ja. Freitags abends im Channel, Handelskanal natürlich:
"Hallo, irgendwelche Frauen da zum bimsen?"
"Genau! Zeigt Euch mal, wir teilen Euch auch gerne!"

Ernsthaft, ich frage mich wovon Du redest. Wer sind "diese Idioten" und wieso lässt Du hier aus, das Frauen wissentschaftlich erwiesen genauso oft am Tag an Sex denken wie Männer?

*Ich finde langsam das man keine Vernünftigen Gespräche mit dem anderen Geschlecht führen kann.*
Dann wäre das Kloster vielleicht eine Option für Dich. Nein, gemeint ist nicht die gleichnamige Instanz.

*(und NEIN, es sind nicht nur Kinder die sich benehmen wie geile Hündchen)*
Definiere Kind: Körperliches Alter, geistiges Alter, unreife Erwachsene (Kiddy?), Frauen, Männer? Aber falls Du wieder einmal von den Männern redest: Nein, Du hast recht. Die Frauen sind genauso, mitunter noch schlimmer.

*Woran liegt das? und warum seid ihr so?*
Tja, kann ich nicht sagen. Du schließt mich mit dieser Frage mit ein und erbittest eine Antwort die ich Dir nicht geben kann da ich ich nicht selber einschließe.

*Kann mir das mal einer erklären? *
Jap: Seit Urzeiten existiert in allen Lebenden folgen der Drang sich zu vermehren und seinen Artbestand zu sichern, auch als Trieb bezeichnet. Dieser Trieb drängt einen dazu auf die primären und sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale des anderen Geschlechts zu achten und so geil zu werden um den Paarungsakt zu vollziehen. Eine gute Sache wie ich finde, sonst wären wir schon lange alle tot oder nie geboren. Kommst Du noch hinter.

*Kaum sage ich einem ich bin weiblich, will er gleich Stundenlang über  mein Privatleben reden und wissen wie ich aussehe. Das nervt einfach.*
Dann mach ihm doch eine klare Ansage oder sag "ich bin nur zum spielen online". Alternativ gibt es da noch die ignorelist.

*Deswegen haben wir Frauen schon eine eigene Gilde gegründet nur mit weiblichen Wesen, weil wir einfach genervt sind.*
Blafasel, blubber, warme Luft. Sind Frauen nicht immer von allem direkt tierisch angenervt, besonders in der Pubertät? Nerv, Eltern, nerv Schule, nerv bla bla bla. Nur der geile süsse Ülzegym und Szykiäräm interessieren noch mit ihrem Gel und sie sind "ECHT WIRKLICH LIEB UND SO". Die wollen voll nicht nur das eine. Voll die süssen Südländer aka Türken.

*Sorry ich musste das mal posten, weil ich es nicht verstehe.*
Das ist überdeutlich geworden. Mich beschleicht der Gedanke dies sei nicht das einzige. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.

*Ich bitte um ein paar Antworten, und von den Mädchen die spielen vielleicht ein paar Erlebnisse, oder wie ihr darüber denkt.*
Hoffentlich gibt es auch noch normal denkende Frauen und dieser Mist hier wird mal von einem weiblichen Wesen widerlegt, ist ja zum kotzen und degradierend ohne Ende.

*Danke 
Yumi*
Nach diesem Posting frage ich mich eines: Was ist bei Dir los? Nur Langeweile gehabt und zu faul um etwas produktives zu machen, WoW Server down, ID in Instanz und Dauergewipe, wolltest Du einfach nur mal auch etwas sagen ohne etwas gesagt zu haben.. [edit by Ahra]


----------



## melkos (19. November 2008)

Hmm in meiner alten gilde waren viele Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mich gut mit ihnen verstanden, es gab zwar manchmal dumme Anspielungen aber das hat keiner Übel genommen.

Was mir eher aufgefallen ist das sie wenn sie dich kennen viel mit dir reden aber nicht so als random, zuzusagen genau das gegenteil vom mann.
Unterscheiden tu ich nicht zwischen Mann und Frau im Spiel, hier ist keiner in irgend einer körperlichen Funktion unterlegen 

Eine Frau spielt WOW genauso gut wie ein Mann.

Aber man erkennt Frauen in der Regel nach ner Zeit durch ihr Verhalten,Schreibweise oder extessives nutzen von Smilies

trotzdem an euch Frauen wenn euch nen Mann nicht in Ruhe lässt ignoriert ihn einfach oder sagt ihm das ihr kein Interesse an der Konversation habt (ps:einfachstes mittel zum zweck ist HDF).


----------



## Philipp23 (19. November 2008)

Das ist ja intressant. Und wie verhaltet ihr euch im TS ? Sprecht ihr mit einem Socken und tiefer Stimme ins Headset. Wenn ihr euch nicht gegen die harte Männer Welt durchsetzten könnt. Vielleicht weil ihr Sensibelchen seit etc. Dann solltet ihr lieber was anderes Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und das wir nur das eine im Kopf haben liegt daran das wir nunmal Schwanzgesteuert sind ! Und das ihr verklemmte Weiber seit, steht wohl auch nicht außer Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taulo (19. November 2008)

Also anscheinend hast du es wirklich nur mit Deppen zu tun.
Ganz im Gegenteil die Frauen die ich kennengelernt haben zum grösten Teil ihren Char
super im Griff.Da können wir Männer nur staunen und ihr werdet  größtenteils zuvorkommend 
behandelt.Ich nehme mal an dass es vorwiegend pupertierende Grünschnäbel   so 
um die 14 rum sind. Lasst euch nicht entmutigen Mädels .Knallhart Gamemaster anschreiben.
Auf keinen Fall würd ich mich als Mann ausgeben wir sind froh dass wir euch haben.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (19. November 2008)

Hier wurden ja schon so einige Argumente gepostet...
meiner wird zwar vielleicht das Thema nicht direkt treffen aber ich kenne einen guten Spruch für solche Situationen bzw. gut dazu passt
``Wir Männer sind primitiv aber Glücklich`` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coralsea (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich mir aber so die Antworten einiger offenbar männlicher Wesen anschaue, scheint die Thread-Erstellerin wohl aber genau die zu meinen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (19. November 2008)

Wenn du wirklich solche Probleme hast, wechsel die Gilde oder den Server. In meienr Gilde haben wir einen Frauenanteil von etwa 20-25%. Das ist denke ich ein recht hoher anteil für ne WoW Community. 
So weit ich weis hat sich noch keine der Damen beschweren müssen. Natürlich gibt es manchmal die übichen Witzchen aller omg Frauen, oder omg Männer. Da tun sich aber beide Geschlechtparteien wenig und alle können lachen.


----------



## Hárku (19. November 2008)

Also ich igno das einfach ^^
hab da mit eig kein problem
Aber über sowas sich jetz aufzuregen 
einfach auf igno fertig oder wie gesagt GM ect.
mfg
eure Hárku


----------



## Samandiriel (19. November 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein "12 Jähriger "Mann"" und eine "18 Jährige Frau" sein, die Zahlen kann man ja auch vertauschen



Ja meine Frage war auch wie du darauf kommst :-) Für mich hört sich deine Antwort so an als ob jedes mal irgendein Pädo Mann sich an eine Jüngere ranmacht. Man kann doch gar nicht wissen wie alt jemand ist, ausser sie sagt es dir.

Nochmal. Wie kommst du darauf sowas zu Posten?


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

*Wieso "outen" hälst du das für peinlich oder unnatürlich?
*

Nein bin sehr stolz drauf, wollte nur klarmachen das es von einer weiblichen person kommt.

*Ich hab kürzlich mit meinem Troll am Strand einen Begleitquest gemacht. Ich mußte eine Taurendame (mit absicht NICHT Kuh geschrieben!!) begleiten. Diesen Quest hab ich mit nem Orkhexer gemacht! Ständig hab ich so Dinge vom Stapel gelasse wie: "Boar die nimmt sie ganz schön auf die Hörner!", "Nicht so doll! Sonst wird die Milch noch sauer!" Er hat sich scheckkig gelacht und gemeint er kann nicht mehr kämpfen vor lachen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hätte natürlich auch passieren können das ein so zart beseitetes Wesen wie du ihn spielt und es als Erniedrigung für das weibliche Gechlecht sieht.....* 

Hat nichts damit zu tun was ich meinte... Scherze kann man doch immer machen, es geht ums anbaggern.


*Und wenn du das nicht kannst frag ich mich was du hier bezwecken willst!*

Ich will nicht damit bezwecken, nur mal hören wie der Rest der Community darüber denkt.

*- den "Nachteil" das ihr weiblich seit InGame durch nen Vorteil ausgleichen??? Oder anders herum bevorzugt behandelt werden?*
Darum gings auch nicht.

*- Werbung für eine Frauengilde machen?*

Nein sonst hätte ich den namen und den Server erwähnt.

*- Erklären das Männer alle schlecht sind und es wahre Liebe nur unter Frauen gibt?
*

Auf keinen Fall, ich liebe Männer. Bin nur genervt von denen die das Wort "weiblich" hören, und sich gleich vermehren wollen.


----------



## NarYethz (19. November 2008)

ich oute mich jetzt.. ich bin ein mann in ausbildung und tut mir leid dass ich jemals zu frauen nett war.. wird sich sofort ändern, miss!
ne ma im ernst.. bei mir hat sich nie jemand beschwert und es gibt halt solche und solche.. nich nur bei männern-.- gibt genug frauen die meinen, sie müssen sich beweisen bei jungs indem sie nen kasten bier saufen und sich toll dabei fühlen, nur um dazu zugehören und akzeptiert zu werden.
wenn dirs nich passt, dass es verschiedene menschen gibt, dann spiel singleplayer, da sinds nämlich nur bots und die spielen alle gleich gut/schlecht/... .
mfg ichö


----------



## Ashura Oh (19. November 2008)

Hm, also ich kenn die Problematik jetzt nicht krass, bin aber auch meistens Abends on und fast immer mit den gleichen Leuten unterwegs, ig wie auch im TS. Sind halt Männer und die reden von Haus aus halt blöd daher -is halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ne Käse die meiste Zeit reißen sie sich eh am Riemen und sind handzahm.
In Randomgruppen wurd ich schon hier und da mal gefragt ob ich ein Mädel bin, aber da geh ich nicht weiter drauf ein. Is ja schießlich kein Singletreff, ich will zocken und nich labern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die meisten die ich so ig kennen gelernt hab waren nett und höflich. Kann also nicht klagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

Traurig auch das hier viele mit dem Begriff Pädophilie um sich werfen ohne zu wissen was es ist. Pädophile haben nur Neigungen an Sex mit jüngeren Menschen zu denken, wovon ihr hier redet sind Päderasten. Das sind Leute die mit jüngeren Sex haben.
Traurig auch die Männer hier, die sich mit Aussagen "Männer sind primitiv aber glücklich" selber degradieren und somit das Klischee vom immergeilen Mann nur weiter vorantreiben. Wie tief kann man sinken?


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

onepieceman schrieb:


> Dürfte ich dich mal fragen wie du von nen Paar Kerlen in WoW gleich auf alle schließen kannst ? :->




Mein Gott, tue ich doch nicht...

OKAY sorry, ersetze "alle" durch "die meisten"


----------



## Lupinè (19. November 2008)

Also ich hab festagestellt wenn Frau nen weiblichen Char spielt wird sie gerne mal als "Süße", oder "Schnucki" bezeichnet.
Ich kann das nicht leiden, und auf eine "freundliche" Art und Weise teile ich das auch mit.
Wenn es jemand aber trotzdem nicht kapieren will dann kommt er auf die Igno.
Meine Ignorierliste ist allerdings noch recht leer, nur 1 Person steht drauf, und nicht weil er Schnucki gesagt hat^^

In diesem Sinne

mfg


----------



## Blah (19. November 2008)

@Hollower

Haha, made my day ;D ...Ülzegym xD ich schmeiss mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WoW früher kannte ich auch viele Mädls aber das war mir sowas von egal.
Ich behandle eigentlich beide Geschlechter gleich und klar, wenn man mal stundenlang zusammen questet und spass hat, dann fängt man irgendwann auch mal an zu fragen, was die Person noch für Spiele spielt oder sonst irgendwas, einfach halt Smalltalk betreiben. Aber das tue ich mit jeder Person die mir lustig, nett, freundlich, whatever rüberkommt. Natürlich nicht gleich nach 5 Minuten aber wenn man zu zweit zB lange zusammen spielt und so.

Aber wie gesagt, mir ist es sowas von Wayne ob mein Gegenüber männlich oder weiblich ist.

Aber danke, dass du (TE) uns Männer gerade alle erniedriegst!


----------



## Raminator (19. November 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wir sind so von Naturaus können leider nichts machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


depp
naja es gibt männer die sind nicht so WEIL sie es nicht nötig haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der ganze rest sind einfach nur freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (19. November 2008)

Wir haben viele Frauen in der Gilde und die haben sich nie beschwert, dass sie genervt sind. Es zwängt ihnen aber auch keiner ein Gespräch über ihr Privatleben auf. Ich hab auch noch von keiner anderen gehört, dass sie sowas erlebt hätte. Und wenn, Du musst ja nicht drauf eingehen. WoW hat eben einen großen Anteil an pubertären Spielern, da lässt sich sowas nicht immer vermeiden


----------



## Simael (19. November 2008)

Also ich muss mal ehrlich sagen, dass ich das schon rein aus Prinzip mache. Bei mir erhält unabhängig vom Geschlecht jeder ne 2 deutige Antwort o.ä. Späße. Und sollte es wen stören liegt es "ihr" doch frei das zu äußern. Man muss mal eines eingestehen, dass Frauen in WoW recht selten sind. Alles was natürlich damit zu tun hat wie "wie siehst du aus" oder andere "anstößige" Fragen stelle ich nicht. Aber nen lockerer Spruch ist immer drin. Und wer das dann nicht versteht der sollte mich einfach auf /ignore packen. 

Also späßchen ja aber alles was darüber hinaus geht nein. Außerdem sollte man sie eh nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren ;-)

Gruss
Simael

*ironie an*
@TE: Wie siehst du eigentlich aus 
*ironie aus*


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> *Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.*
> Guten Tag.
> 
> ...




Den ganzen quatsch den du hier loslässt hättest dir auch sparen können, anscheinend ist dein Server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2008)

Wie du in der Postüberschrift ja schon selber ansprichst: Ihr Frauen habt es schwer.

Um diesen unhaltbaren und würdelosen Zustand, um den wir Galane selbstverständlich wissen, etwas abzumildern, versuchen wir euch mit lockern Gesprächen zu positiven Dingen des Lebens (euer heiteres, von männlichen Sorgen ungetrübtes Privatleben, euer durch unzählige Salben und Püderchen perfekt erhaltenes Aussehen) abzulenken und zu belustigen. Diese selbstlose Form der ritterlichen Minne wird aber von euch gar all zu oft als schnöder Versuch billiger Kontaktaufnahme missinterpretiert.
Das ist sehr bedauerlich und stimmt mich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

Coralsea schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber so die Antworten einiger offenbar männlicher Wesen anschaue, scheint die Thread-Erstellerin wohl aber genau die zu meinen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Danke :-)


----------



## melkos (19. November 2008)

ich oute mich
ich mag es mit frauen zu lvln, in inzen zu gehen oder einfach blödsinn zu machen
wieso ? 
Vorteile : 
Kein dummes rumgeprolle (da kann ich auch in den brachlandchannel gehen)
Fast keine Ninjas
Guter Gruppenzusammenhalt
Man kann alles verstehen was sie schreiben weil sie sich zeit lassen

Nachteile:
Aufpassen was man sagt

und wenn man von den angaben von blizzard ausgeht das 40 % aller Spieler Frauen sind heist das bei einer random gruppe : 
ca. 3 Männer
ca. 2 Frauen

da ich selbst ein Mann heist das ich habe 2 weibliche und 2 männliche mitspieler.

daraus schließt sich das fast immer 1 weiblichen Part in der Gruppe hat. 

Anstatt hier dafür zu plädieren das sich der Umgang zwischen Mann und Frau in WoW bessert wäre ich dafür das sich der umgagn alles spieler in WoW mal wieder bessert. 

Also richtiges vorbehaltloses Deutsch

keine rassistischen oder sexistischen Witze

UND VERDAMMT NOCHMAL KEINE NINJAS XD


----------



## SanRelm (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Die Sache ist... mir und meinen Mädchen passiert sowas immer...
> ICh sage ja nicht das alle so sind, aber leider die meissten.
> Kann auch nur Zufall sein das es uns immer trifft.
> 
> ...




Ja, mich würde mal interessieren auf welchem Server Du spielst, denn vielleicht ist's auch wirklich nur auf Deinem so schlimm.
Ich bin auch männlich und spiele rein wegen dem Design nur weibliche Char's, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich deswegen noch nicht angemacht worden... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Blah (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Den ganzen quatsch den du hier loslässt hättest dir auch sparen können, anscheinend ist dein Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quatsch? Ich finde es ganz amüsant sein Text und spricht die volle Wahrheit aus. Daher 10|10!

Aber dir möchte ich auch sagen, spiel, statt Männer in einem Forum zu erniedrigen und halt doch einfach den Sabbel. Wer dich nervt, ignore und gut.

Würde ich ins Ballet gehen, würden glaube ich auch alle Frauen mich so anmachen. Daher gehe ich jetzt auch ins Ballett Forum und sage den Frauen dort: Ich werde von Frauen total angemacht, weil ich der einzige Mann bin, sie wollen gleich sofort wissen wo ich wohne und so weiter! Wieso seid ihr alle so scheisse?


Also nur um eins klar zu stellen, ich mache kein Ballet, könnte es mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass die Frauen einen ähnlichen Jagdtrieb verspüren wenn das männliche Geschlecht in der Unterzahl ist!

Soll ich dann auch Fragen, wieso alle Frauen so scheisse sind?


----------



## Jesbi (19. November 2008)

Hallo,

wenn solche Probleme auftauchen ist das nicht schön, aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt /ignore hilft da wirklich schnell weiter.

Sowohl in der Gilde als auch Random war ich schon sehr oft mit Frauen unterwegs und möchte es nicht missen, bringt mir persönlich mehr Spass als nur mit Männern, ist halt was anderes.

Also keinen Kopf machen, kurz schütteln und weiter gehts,

mfg

@Hallower reported, Typen wie Du sind damit wohl gemeint


----------



## Simael (19. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie du in der Postüberschrift ja schon selber ansprichst: Ihr Frauen habt es schwer.
> 
> Um diesen unhaltbaren und würdelosen Zustand, um den wir Galane selbstverständlich wissen, etwas abzumildern, versuchen wir euch mit lockern Gesprächen zu positiven Dingen des Lebens (euer heiteres, von männlichen Sorgen ungetrübtes Privatleben, euer durch unzählige Salben und Püderchen perfekt erhaltenes Aussehen) abzulenken und zu belustigen. Diese selbstlose Form der ritterlichen Minne wird aber von euch gar all zu oft als schnöder Versuch billiger Kontaktaufnahme missinterpretiert.
> Das ist sehr bedauerlich und stimmt mich traurig
> ...



/sign ;-)


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. November 2008)

Ich musste gerade doch tatsächlich ein paar Postings editieren. Bei aller Diskussionsfreude, wollen wir nicht zumindest etwas den Anstand bewahren?


----------



## Marpesia (19. November 2008)

Bin auch weiblich und spiele jetzt schon einige Jahre Online-Games.
Habe angefangen mit Shootern und glaub mir, da ist es noch um einiges schlimmer ... dann gehts nämlich direkt, spätestens wenn sie im TS merken, dass Du ein Mädel bist los mit "Hmmm, ein Mädel was Shooter zockt ? Und dann auch noch so gut ? Meine Freundin meckert immer nur, dass ich zuviel am Pc sitz ... find ich gut ..." was ja an sich noch nicht soooo dramatisch ist aber wir Mädels wissen, was danach meistens für Gespräche folgen ... und meistens gehts dann leider wirklich weiter mit dem rumgegrabe bis hin zu echt ekligen Sachen *g*

Natürlich sind nicht alle so ... aber viele !

Muss aber sagen, dass es sich in WoW extrem in Grenzen hält wenn man es selber nicht drauf anlegt einen auf "Mädchen" zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich binde auch keinem auf die Nase, dass ich weiblich bin und wenn sie fragen und vorher schon ne nervige Art an sich hatten sag ich eh immer "ne, kein Mädel, spiel nur nen weiblichen Char weil die besser aussehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich damit sagen will: Ja, es ist wahr, dass Mädels generell in Online-Games als Freiwild angesehen werden. Männer sind nunmal meistens die, die offensiver aufs andere Geschlecht zugehen ( ist es nicht dieses Grundprinzip "er muss sie ansprechen, nicht umgekehrt" ^^ ) und online ist es schön unpersönlich, man kann den Macker raushängen lassen was man im RL meistens nicht schafft und sich schön austoben.

Lernt damit umzugehen, Mädels, es wird sich nicht ändern. Redet immer von eurem Freund in solchen Gesprächen ( auch wenn ihr keinen habt ^^ ) und ihr werdet sehen, dass ihr schnell wieder eure Ruhe habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte es nun dann doch irgendwann zu aufdringlich und unangenehm werden, also über dieses "wie alt bist, wie siehst aus, wo kommst her"-Gerede hinaus hilft auch die Ignore-Liste oder im schlimmsten Fall eben dann doch ein Ticket.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

oh mann die weiber...


----------



## Lassart (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.



Schreck lass nach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß bei Seite^^ Ich hab bisher schon viel mit weiblichen "Mitsüchtigen" zu tun gehabt und muss sagen, dass es zu mindest in meiner Anwesenheit Anspielungen etc. nicht gegeben hat...Es sei denn ich wär so naiv und bekäme so was nicht mit q.q


----------



## Lurka (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Wenn ich mir´s bin hierhin durchlese trieft der Post von Vorurteilen. Ich könnte jetzt sagen "was spielst Du WoW, das is nix für Dich. Stell Dich in die Küche und mach Essen, DA gehörst Du hin!" 
Merkste was?

P.S. War nicht böse gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hol Ash (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Kaum sage ich einem ich bin weiblich, will er gleich Stundenlang über mein Privatleben reden und wissen wie ich aussehe. Das nervt einfach.



Wir sind halt Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viorel (19. November 2008)

OH man! So viel Wirbel um eigentlich gar nichts. Wenn man nichts dagegen tun könnte, wärs ok aber so... Man kann sich natürlich darüber unterhalten aber übertreibts doch nicht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2008)

Macht einen eigenen Server NUR für Frauen auf und seit glücklich in eurer Männerlosen Gesellschaft... meine Güte... Wenn du nicht willst das man dich angräbt dann sag halt NIX... es zwingt dich KEINER zu verraten das du weiblich bist also jammer nicht rum und halte beim nächsten mal die Schnüss aber damit habt ihr Frauen ja eh ein Problem, sei es des Redens oder des Essens wegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Den ganzen quatsch den du hier loslässt hättest dir auch sparen können, anscheinend ist dein Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, auch wenn er sich falsch ausgedrückt hat und einige Sachen ruhig hätte weglassen können, hat er im großen und ganzen aber Recht. Ich hab hier zwar grad eben nen Zwinker-Smiley gesetzt, ihn dann aber direkt wieder gelöscht, will ja nicht dass du das als zweideutige Anspielung verstehst.

mfg exo

PS: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Den ganzen quatsch den du hier loslässt hättest dir auch sparen können, anscheinend ist dein Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na ja der Poster deiner Quote hat mir eig. die WOrte aus dem Mund genommen, evtl. hätte ich mir aber den letzten Satz mit der "Pflaume"gespart, das war mir ein bischen zu niveaulos.... Ich bin vergeben, spiele kein WOW mehr aber dieses Thema hat mich einfach interessiert...evtl. weil ich MÄDELS in der überschrift gelesen habe? OMG ich triebgesteuerter...

Na ja, hier wirst du kritisiert und mit jemandem konfrontiert, der dir knallharte Fakten z.T. 2 deutig vorlegt und deine Antwort kann man oben lesen... na ja, evtl. habe ich mich zu früh auf diese Diskusion gefreut. Vieleicht fallen dir noch ein Paar Argumente ein, ansonsten werde ich hier wohl nichtmehr weiterlesen, wenn du nur Argumentationen / Erklärungen die deine bejahen, gutheisst.


----------



## Zhylon (19. November 2008)

Jaja, das ist schon tragisch, immer auf's "Frau-Sein" reduziert zu werden. Damit ich nicht noch mehr mit diesem Thema genervt werde, eröffne ich erstmal einen Thread bei Buffed. HÄÄÄH!? ó.Ò

Jetzt müsstest du jeden WoW-Chat nurnoch mit "Hallo, ich bin die ..." eröffnen sowie deiner Frauengilde den Namen "Pinkies of Azeroth" geben und die paradoxe Lächerlichkeit deiner Beschwerde wäre noch offensichtlicher.

Wenn du jedem daherlaufendem Spieler an den Kopf schmeisst, dass du zwei X-Chromosomen hast, wunder dich nicht, wenn darauf auch Bezug genommen wird.

What a drag...-.-"


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. November 2008)

@Selor Kiith
Ich wiederhole mich ungern: Bitte etwas Anstand bewahren. Danke.


----------



## Jesbi (19. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ... Wenn du nicht willst das man dich angräbt dann sag halt NIX... es zwingt dich KEINER zu verraten das du weiblich bist also



Hö?
Frauen sollen sich also verstellen um die selben Möglichkeiten im Spiel zu erhalten?

Ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht für dich das Frauenwahlrecht wurde vor ca. 70 Jahren eingeführt und pass auf das Mutti deinen Quatsch nicht liest,

mfg


----------



## Teradas (19. November 2008)

Ich bin 12 und männnlich.Und nein ich führe mich In-Game nicht so auf wie manch andere leute.Naja zur richtigen Frage:Ich gehe eigentlich In-Game mit allen gleich um... Nett!
Ausser wenn da solche sind wie erwähnt die wandern dierekt auf--> IGNORELISTE!


----------



## grundgedanke (19. November 2008)

Hol schrieb:


> Wir sind halt Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und so fängt das dumme Gelaber ja dann auch schon an. Ich bin "Mann" und solche Sprüche kotzen mich an. Wenn manche in Neandertal hängen geblieben sind, ok. Aber dann sagt bitte nicht "Wir". Denn das betrifft nicht alle. 

Ansonsten kann ich das ganze Thema auch nicht unterschreiben. Ich spiele seit Release auch mit diversen Frauen unterschiedlichsten Alters (Gilde, Freundeskreis, Freundin) und die beschriebenen Dinge sind bisher die absolute Ausnahme. Nur das Niveau insgesamt hat gegenüber dem Anfang von WoW halt eh stark nachgelassen.

Peace.

Edith sagt: Davon ab ist die Grundproblematik wirklich kein WoW-spezifisches. Das ganze kann man, mitunter, auch in freier RL-Wildbahn beobachten.


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Den ganzen quatsch den du hier loslässt hättest dir auch sparen können, anscheinend ist dein Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, Du merkst echt nichts mehr.


----------



## Bhaalo (19. November 2008)

ich denke ma, du hast a: ein kind getroffen , oder b: einen üblen die-sonne-will-mich-killen-wow-dauerzogger, die bekanntermaßen nich so viel mit RL zu tun haben, quasi frauen nur von diversen internetseiten (aus jugendschutzgründen nenn ich keine namen) kennen, getroffen.


----------



## Focht (19. November 2008)

also irgendwie wird hier grad verallgemeinert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich find nich das es im game aufs geschlecht ankommt...


----------



## Acuria (19. November 2008)

Ich kenne nur 2 Arten von Gamerfrauen:


1. Spielt Hello Kitty

2. Schreit wärend Teamspeak läuft ihre Kinder an und befehligt diese ihr Kinderzimmer aufzusuchen wärend sie den Abend mit Raiden verbringt.



Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, wenn du doch deine Weiblichkeit im Spiel verleugnest warum nervt es dich dann noch?
Sollte damit nicht das Problem gelöst sein?
Komisch ist das ihr Trotzallem eine Weibliche und nur Weibliche Gilde geöffnet habt.


Schon komisch.


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. November 2008)

Yumina ich kann das was du mit den 2 deutigen Antworten/Anspielungen geschrieben hast nur bestätigen (und das als Kerl) das hab ich schon sehr oft mitbekommen wenn ich mal zufällig mit ner Frau rumziehe,wenn dann (in den meisten Fällen) irgendein 14,15 Jähriger oder auch älter in der Gruppe hat dauert das meist nicht lange bis irgendwelche Anspielungen kommen.Ich kanns verstehen wenn man davon genervt ist.Das sind aber natürlich auch nicht immer Minderjährige auch oft genug mal welche die älter sind und es passiert nicht nur in WoW das hab ich auch schon ab und an mal bei HdRO mitbekommen (wo das aber aufn RP Server bei weiten nicht so schlimm ist).Ich meine das sind meist die "wirklichen" Freaks die den ganzen Tag nichts andere machen ausser irgendwelche Onlinegames zu zocken und wahrscheinlich deswegen noch nie ne richtige Freundin hatten geschweige denn ne echte entkleidete Frau gesehen haben (ausser in irgendwelchen "Filmchen").Ich find so ein Verhalten einfach nur erbärmlich,albern und total kindisch,die Person die so was machen denken dann wohl auch noch das die Frau das besonders witzig findet oder die sie damit beeindrucken.
Wie wärs mal damit wenn diese Typen einfach mal irgendwo in ne Kneipe,Disco oder sonst wo hingehen und da ein nettes Mädchen normal ansprechen als im Inet,ich wette viele von den die diese Sprüche bringen trauen sich das auch nur im Spiel,im RL würde sie so was nie bringen.


----------



## Luja123 (19. November 2008)

ALso wenn ich mit Frauen spiel sind die eigentlich immer dominant und verstecken sich nicht ich weiß nicht auf welchen server ihr spielt aber ich hab sowas noch nie mitbekommen das jmd einen andere person anmacht?!

Mfg Luja


----------



## Crowser19 (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



ja hast recht kenn das aus meiner gilde xD achja und ich spiele  ne weibliche blutelfe ich kenn das wirst ewig angeflirtet und sagst dann ach bevor du jetz zu geil wirst ich bin nen kerl nur der char is weiblich haha macht schon manchmal fun die zu verarschen xD gut die meisten auf meinem server wissen inzwischen das ich einfach nur die männlichen elfen gay finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich persöhnlich bin net dafür die große liebe oder nen kleines abenteuer sich in nem mmorpg zu suchen^^


----------



## St0rmstrike (19. November 2008)

@ Hollower

Das wird jetzt langsam Niveaulos..... 

achja: Diese anspielung mit den Türkischen Namen will Ich mal überhört haben.... Das würde sonst nur zu noch einer Disskussion führen.


----------



## shronk (19. November 2008)

Erm... Bitte "(wir) männer sind einfach so" ignorieren...

Das letzte mal wo ich nachgeguckt hab war ich noch nen mann (und ich glaub nicht, dass sich das nu seit heute morgen geändert hat *g*) und bin nicht so...

Die selbe problematik haben auch "hübsche" frauen im netz allgemein und auch irl.
Warum?
Tja, zum einen hast du unter gamern einige eher introvertierte männer, die - naja - weniger oft mit frauen kontakt haben. Die sind sich dann halt nicht gewohnt dass frauen in der nähe sind und verhalten sich dann "seltsam" ums mal so auszudrücken. Dazu muss man kein spezielles alter haben, oder x-stunden vorm pc. Das können auch ganz normale leute sein mit job und allem...
Bei frauen gibts dieses phänomen eigentlich nicht, weil frauen von natur aus sozialer sind (evolutionstechnisch). Guckt euch mal das tierreich an, da verhalten sich männchen zu teil auch wie gestörte wenn man nen weibchen dazusetzt. Und naja, internet und so, da traut man(n) sich auch mal was zu sagen, was man sonst vielleicht nicht würd...


Naja, will euch nu nicht weiter langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. an die Herren der Schöpfung: Erinnert ihr euch daran als ihr noch im Sandkasten wart? Da wolltet ihr doch immer das, was ihr nicht haben konnten. Und das was ihr haben konntet, das wolltet ihr nicht mehr... (nur mal so nebenbei... vielleicht merkt jemand was...)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (19. November 2008)

Jesbi schrieb:


> @Hallower reported, Typen wie Du sind damit wohl gemeint



Nee sorry, aber der hat einfach nur Recht. Bei dem Thread hier weiss ich nicht mehr ob ich mir selbst eine in die Schnauze hauen, ins Telefon beissen oder gegen die Wand rennen soll.

Aber wir (Männer) sind ja sowieso nur Schweine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne Hirn, ohne Verstand einfach zu nix gebrauchen. Die Evolution hätt uns eigentlich aussortieren können.

Was anderes steht nicht im Eröffnungspost.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

SanRelm schrieb:


> Ja, mich würde mal interessieren auf welchem Server Du spielst, denn vielleicht ist's auch wirklich nur auf Deinem so schlimm.
> Ich bin auch männlich und spiele rein wegen dem Design nur weibliche Char's, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich deswegen noch nicht angemacht worden... *kopfschüttel*



Ich würde ja mal auf Shattrath tippen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab nen Allianztank dort hochgezogen und bin zurück auf meine Hordenchars auf nem RP-Server! 

*Es gibt wirklich viele nette Spieler dort!!!! *

Aber eine Randomgruppe dort war in etwa so toll wie wenn man mit nem "I hate black People"-T-Shirt durch irgendein amerikanisches, schwarzes Ghetto latscht.....

Die Ignoliste hat da auch nicht gerreicht da hab ich alle die ausfällig wurden gleich behandelt! Es wurde geiggt ob Männlein oder Weiblein!

Also mein Tipp: Serverwechsel!


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> Ich finde langsam das man keine Vernünftigen Gespräche mit dem anderen Geschlecht führen kann. (und NEIN, es sind nicht nur Kinder die sich benehmen wie geile Hündchen)



Vielleicht haben einige einfach seit Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr zum weiblichen Geschlecht und plötzlich wird der "Trieb" wieder geweckt und sie merken es gibt ja noch was anderes ausser zocken?!

Solche Typen einfach ignorieren (ich weiß, die Ignorelist ist begrenzt ^^) und mit den Normalos spielen.


----------



## Exo1337 (19. November 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Na ja der Poster deiner Quote hat mir eig. die WOrte aus dem Mund genommen, evtl. hätte ich mir aber den letzten Satz mit der "Pflaume"gespart, das war mir ein bischen zu niveaulos.... Ich bin vergeben, spiele kein WOW mehr aber dieses Thema hat mich einfach interessiert...evtl. weil ich MÄDELS in der überschrift gelesen habe? OMG ich triebgesteuerter...
> 
> Na ja, hier wirst du kritisiert und mit jemandem konfrontiert, der dir knallharte Fakten z.T. 2 deutig vorlegt und deine Antwort kann man oben lesen... na ja, evtl. habe ich mich zu früh auf diese Diskusion gefreut. Vieleicht fallen dir noch ein Paar Argumente ein, ansonsten werde ich hier wohl nichtmehr weiterlesen, wenn du nur Argumentationen / Erklärungen die deine bejahen, gutheisst.


 

Danke, du hast genau die Worte gefunden die ich bei meinem vorigen Post gesucht hab.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2008)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Hö?
> Frauen sollen sich also verstellen um die selben Möglichkeiten im Spiel zu erhalten?
> 
> Ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht für dich das Frauenwahlrecht wurde vor ca. 70 Jahren eingeführt und pass auf das Mutti deinen Quatsch nicht liest,
> ...



Eure Möglichkeiten im Spiel werden in keinster Weise durch dumme Sprüche geschmälert... und das Frauenwahlrecht hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun...
Und ich sage doch auch nicht "verstellen", wenn ich nicht will das man mir dumme Sprüche an den Kopf wirft, lauf ich doch auch nicht meinem "Hallo ich bin weiblich" Schild durch die Gegend oder? Wer sowas fragt, will nur stressen... ergo ignorier ich ihn schon von vornherein... aber das wäre ja VIIIIEL zu einfach, lieber meckert man ja über die bösen bösen und gar garstigen, total versauten und triebgesteuerten Männer die ja eh alle schlecht und ekelig sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (19. November 2008)

also ich denke das hängt jewals mitm privatleben des jenigen zusammen...
vllt verwechseln auch ein paar leute wow mit nem single-chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich hab 2 weibliche "ingame-freunde" und verstehe mich mit denen- auch ohne, dass ich über deren privatleben bescheid weiß^^ vllt wäre das anderes, wenn ich in meine freizeit nur vorm pc verbringen würde und somit fast nur mitm männlichem geschlecht kontakt hätte...
also alles nur eine frage der persönlichkeit =)

p.s. Yumina, wie alt bissu? woher kommste und hassu freitag abend zeit??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (19. November 2008)

epic thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir isses ehrlichgesagt sowas vom schnups ob ich nun mitner frau nem kerl oder alien zusammspiele X.x
hauptsache es is kein hyperaktiver kleiner aggroberlin gangsta der bei jedem seiner sätze mindestens 10 mal "alta" oder "lan" benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten wechsel das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder lass es ganz bleiben. WoW ist seit Bc eh qualitativ gestorben


----------



## rendezvous. (19. November 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler



Phädophil bedeutet was anderes, als du es hier meinst. 


@ TE: Mach dir nicht ins Hemd. Oh Gott, "Männer sind ja sooo böse..ihhhh MÄNNER"! Gott solche wie euch mag ich.

Und außerdem ist es mir scheiss egal, ob da ne Keule baumelt oder nicht. Benehm mich immer gleich!


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> @ Hollower
> 
> Das wird jetzt langsam Niveaulos.....
> 
> achja: Diese anspielung mit den Türkischen Namen will Ich mal überhört haben.... Das würde sonst nur zu noch einer Disskussion führen.



lol, nur leere Phrasen, null Argumente? Denke nicht das es niveaulos wird und ich denke auch nicht, dass der OT von Leuten wie mir gesprochen hat. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals Frauen angebaggert zu haben in WoW, das ist unter meinem Niveau.
Tut mir leid das Du die Wahrheit nicht verträgst und das OP lächerlich war, es basiert schon auf dem Grundstein der Verallgemeinerung. Da kann schon etwas nicht stimmen. Aber bitte, wenn Männer sich hier selber weiter runter ziehen wollen à la "Wir sind halt Männer" und andere die raue Wahrheit nicht vertragen, dann zensiert weiter und redet Euch die Welt weiter schön.

Oder kommt mal mit Argumenten und nicht nur mit leerem Gestammel à la "das wird Niveaulos blupp". Deutsch, Gymnasium sechste Klasse: Jede Aussage muss durch eine Argumentation unterstützt werden, sonst ist es nur eine Behauptung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. November 2008)

Hm, ich bin weiblich und kann es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wirklich nervige Anmachen gab es kaum (und die 1 bis 2 im Jahr landen halt ohne weiteren Kommentar auf der Ignoreliste), ich werde aber auch nicht alle 5 Minuten nach meinem Geschlecht gefragt. Ich merke es nur ab und an in Kara-Raids, dass es um einiges ruhiger und gesitteter zugeht, sobald eine weibliche Stimme im TS erklingt und das finde ich nicht unbedingt unangenehm.

Anders herum muss ich auch sagen, dass eine reine Frauengilde auch nichts für mich wäre. Warum sollte man nette und aufrichtige Menschen nur wegen ihres Geschlechts von irgendwas ausschließen? Man sollte sich halt gut überlegen wen man in seine Gilde holt und wen nicht, aber nur weil jemand weiblich ist heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie ein angenehmer Mitspieler ist, genau wie man man vielen Männern weit besser reden kann als mit einigen Frauen. Allerdings bin ich auch kein "Weibchen", dass bei der kleinsten Anspielung (besonders, wenn sie witzig gemeint war) direkt an die Decke geht, was ich in WoW auch schon des öfteren erlebt habe.


----------



## MC1992 (19. November 2008)

hm was soll ich dazu sagen..also wenn ich ,ich bin hauptsächlich pvpler, mit meiner gilde ims ts bin und wir haben auch frauen in der gilde dann geht das eigentlich alles so normal ab wie sich das gehört..jeder wird gut akzeptiert und es gibt keine dummen sprüche...nur kann ich auch aus erfahrungen in rnd kara raids sprechen...da kam es schon vor das frauen diskriminiert wurden und mit doofen sprüchen von den obergimps angemacht wurden...das fand ich eigentlich erstaunlich..ich finde man erkennt schnell wer ein bisschen was von dem spiel versteht und wer nicht..diejenigen die nämlich dumme kommentare über frauen abgelassen haben waren die absoluten katastrophen im raid und haben damit versucht ihre eigene unfähigkeit zu überspielen...
was man dagegen machen kann? hm ich weiss nicht..ich denke es wird immer so typen geben aber man kann versuchen den raid leader/gildenleader oda sonst jemanden der das sagen hat ma darauf aufmerksam machen und wenn das nicht aufhört fliegt der jenige eben raus(wo auch immer..ob raid bg-gruppe etc..) nuja wenn jetz aber der typ raidleiter ist der dumm rumlabert..auf ignore setzen und im ts muten..mehr kannste net machen

MFG


----------



## Zauberziege (19. November 2008)

Wie ich diese " Mimimi, wir haben es als Frau so schlecht " threats hasse.

Du fühlst dich wahrscheinlich auch blöd angemacht wenn der Verkäufer an der Kasse fragt ob alles in Ordnung war mit dem Einkauf.
Der will dich bestimmt anmachen.^^

Wir haben auch Frauen bei uns auf den Servern, und mit denen ist super auskommen. Die haben auch keine Probleme mit den Männern bei uns.
Wenn dich einer der Flachzangen-Fraktion der Männlichkeit blöd anmacht ------  Ingnore-- oder wenn er nicht nachlässt Ticket.
Wo liegt das Problem??

Sry, wenn meine Schreibweise Frauenfeindlich klingt, es ist nicht so.
Aber wenn ich das immer höre das die Frauen so arm dran sind schwillt mir der Kamm.

Ihr wollt sowas von gleichberechtigt sein, aber kaum wird es schwierig .....  mimimi   pöse pöse Männer.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Frauenfeind. Starke selbstbewusste Frauen die den Titel Gleichberechtigt zu recht verdienen haben meinen absoluten Respekt.
Mit denen macht es Spaß zu zoggen oder auch RL was zu unternehmen. 

Mein Tip: leg dir ein dickes Fell zu, benutzt die Ignore Funktion oder leg dir ein paar gute Sprüche zu.

Als Mann geb ich dir einen Tip. Geh deinen Widersacher an die Ehre, das tut " Mann " besonders weh ^^.

Ich hoffe das du nicht mehr so häufig von den Schandflecken der Männlichkeit angemacht wirst, aber rauskommen  musst du da aleine.
Wir sind schließlich gleichberechtigt. Auch wenns schwer wird.


----------



## Schokotatze (19. November 2008)

Also ich bin auch weiblich und mir is sowas bis jetzt nur einmal passiert aber den hab ich dann glei mal in die Schranken gewiesen und ihm gesagt das ich mit sicherheit kein Interesse an ihm hab da ich nen Freund hab und gut wars! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten setz die Leute auf Ignore und schon hast deine Ruhe, ich würd mich von sowas gar net stören lassen. 

Grüße
Tatzäää


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. November 2008)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> ich persöhnlich bin net dafür die große liebe oder nen kleines abenteuer sich in nem mmorpg zu suchen^^


Die Wege der Liebe sind manchmal so unergründlich wie die Liebe selbst...
Oh, ich schweife ab, Entschuldigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (19. November 2008)

Also, mal an die Leute die mir sagen ich soll die Klappe halten usw oder ins Kloster gehen... Warum sollte ich auch nur ansatzweise ein Gespräch mit euch anfangen?

Es bestätigt nur wieder das VIELE Männer einfach nicht wirklich nachdenken was ich mit diesem Thema bezwecke.
Sehr traurig.

Das hier wird mein letzter Post, (freut euch das ich nun die Klappe halte :-) ) 
Danke trotzdem allen für die netten und Sinnvollen Antworten.
Danke
Yumi


----------



## Céraa (19. November 2008)

ich find so zweideutige sachen eig voll lustig...bin halt n kerl xD
aber ich mach sowas auch nur bei leuten, die ich schon länger kenne...sonst find ich das i-wie..unpassend XD


----------



## SOS5 (19. November 2008)

alle? nur weil manche so sind sind es nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei uns auf dem server ginbts ne gilde die is ultra ego... trotzdem kenn ich von denen welche die noch net zum vollidioten geworden sind. 

fast nie sind es alle!!!


----------



## Yiraja (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



tja ersten hab ich das noch nie so gehört un 2 wenns dir nich passt spiel kein wow un nerv nich


----------



## Xairon (19. November 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Danke, du hast genau die Worte gefunden die ich bei meinem vorigen Post gesucht hab.



Keine Ursache, bin ma weg und werde Morgen wieder vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich mit einer diskusionfreudigeren TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cu all


----------



## Lillyan (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Es bestätigt nur wieder das VIELE Männer einfach nicht wirklich nachdenken was ich mit diesem Thema bezwecke.
> Sehr traurig.


Naja, was bezeichnest du als viele? Die meisten Antworten hier waren sehr vernünftig und nett, aber natürlich sieht man *nur* das schlechte, wenn man danach sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## landogarner (19. November 2008)

hab deinen Thread nicht gelesen, aber eine Frage wie "[...] warum seid ihr so?" ist einfach nur daneben,  ich hab noch mit keinem WoW Spieler stundenlang über sein Privatleben reden wollen, oder wissen wollen wie er aussieht (*yak*) nur weil ich wusste, dass eine Frau hinter seinem/ihrem char steht. Also scher uns nicht alle über einen Kamm.


----------



## Lurka (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich auch nur ansatzweise ein Gespräch mit euch anfangen?



Du hast bereits bei der Eröffnung durchaus deutlich gemacht das Du diese Einstellung Full Time auflegst. 
Mal auf Deutsch: Was erwartest Du? Das wir uns beleidigen lassen und uns bei Dir entschuldigen obwohl wir Dich weder Ingame noch RL kennen? So á´la "Ich bin ne kleine Schlampe, und sag noch fleissig Danke" oder was? Schminks Dir ab. Es gibt genau wie unter Männern auch unter Frauen Volltrottel! Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt das sich ein Kerl in einer Firma durch "Beischlaf" (gut so?) Beförderungen zustecken ließ.
Und hier im Thread hast Du genau wie jeder/jede (Tschuldigung beinahe die weibliche Form vergessen) mal was aufs Dach bekommen für Deinen Dummschwall was da kam. Punkt. 

Jetzt spul das Tape weiter ab und spiel die beleidigte, dann habens alle schneller hinter sich.


----------



## Eckhexaule (19. November 2008)

Was soll uns dies jetzt sagen?
Ich habe das in einer Gilde mal erlebt, aber da hat das Mädel mit dummen Sprüchen angefangen. Das hat sich die ganze Gilde zu Herzen genommen und dann war das Niveau nicht mehr wirklich hoch.

In den Gilden in denen ich momentan bin, hab ich so was noch nie erlebt. Meine Frau spielt auch und hatte auch noch nie Probleme.

Deppen gibts überall!


----------



## Zauberziege (19. November 2008)

Amen Lylian, 

besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.


----------



## Coralsea (19. November 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass die Thread-Erstellerin doch eines erreicht hat mit dem Thread: Viele von euch haben gesagt, dass sie gern mit Frauen spielen oder dass es ihnen schlichtweg egal ist, welches Geschlecht ihre Mitspieler haben. Spätestens jetzt weiß sie hoffentlich, dass ihre komischen Anmachen eher die Ausnahme sind und dass es sehr viele vernünftige Spieler gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde aber, dass man als Frau nicht verschweigen muss und sollte, eine Frau zu sein. Es kommt zwar meiner Meinung nach relativ selten dazu (außer natürlich im TS), dass man sein Geschlecht zu erkennen geben *muss*, aber wenn in einer Gruppe z.B. geschrieben wird: "Los, Jungs", dann kommt es schon mal vor, dass ich anmerke: Und Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wir müssen uns doch nicht verstecken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings darf man als Frau auch keine Extra-Wurst erwarten, wie ich es beispielsweise auch schon erlebt habe. ("Oh, darf ich bitte liegenbleiben, könnt ihr mich rezzen, wenn ihr alle wieder hergelaufen seid?")


----------



## Thunderwave (19. November 2008)

Naja, wenn ich mal von mir und anderen meiner ingame-Freunde ausgehe, wir interagieren mit dem Char, egal ob dahinter jemand männliches oder weibliches sitzt.

Dem TE würd ich empfehlen, es wie ne Freundin von mir zu machen. Wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht oder Namen etc. gefragt wird, gibt sie nur die Angaben ihres Virtuellen Egos. Sprich ihres Chars. Sie zeigt solchen damit, das sie RL und Spiel gern getrennt halten möchte. Diese Typen geben dann auch relativ schnell nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scarii (19. November 2008)

wir sind halt bekackte nerds....
ohne freundin und ohne freunde...alles is wow
freut euch doch das ihr angemacht werdet....
passiert im sonstigen leben bestimmt nich so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Also, mal an die Leute die mir sagen ich soll die Klappe halten usw oder ins Kloster gehen... Warum sollte ich auch nur ansatzweise ein Gespräch mit euch anfangen?
> 
> Es bestätigt nur wieder das VIELE Männer einfach nicht wirklich nachdenken was ich mit diesem Thema bezwecke.
> Sehr traurig.
> ...



Du bezeichnest lediglich die Antworten als sinnvoll, die dir mit Ja und Amen zustimmen. Natürlich kann man so keine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage erwarten.


----------



## N00ky (19. November 2008)

Coralsea schrieb:


> "Oh, darf ich bitte liegenbleiben, könnt ihr mich rezzen, wenn ihr alle wieder hergelaufen seid?"



Das gibts aber bei allen die faul sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bei mir in der Gilde sind auch 6 oder 7 weibliche Mitglieder und wir kommen super miteinander aus. 

Aber ist logisch, dass ma sowas vorkommt wie "Na, kommt schon, Jungs" usw...

Ein bisschen Emanzipation ist ja bereits durch Einführung der weiblichen Klassennamen (KriegerIN usw) im Spiel zu finden.

Und ansonsten kann ich nur bestätigen, dass es überall Idioten gibt. Diese einfach getrost ignorieren und gewohnt dem Spiel hinterhergehen.

mfg


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

*Also, mal an die Leute die mir sagen ich soll die Klappe halten usw oder ins Kloster gehen... Warum sollte ich auch nur ansatzweise ein Gespräch mit euch anfangen?

Es bestätigt nur wieder das VIELE Männer einfach nicht wirklich nachdenken was ich mit diesem Thema bezwecke.
Sehr traurig.

Das hier wird mein letzter Post, (freut euch das ich nun die Klappe halte :-) ) 
Danke trotzdem allen für die netten und Sinnvollen Antworten.
Danke
Yumi*
Ach Yumichen,

Du wirst mein Post nicht lesen, weil ich bin ja niveaulos und ergo auch nicht antworten, aber:
Wie man es in den Wald hinein ruft, gell? Vielleicht hättest Du das ganze anders angehen sollen, dann hättest Du Dein Ziel auch erreicht.
Aber ich bin ehrlich: Ich weiß nicht einmal was Du erreichen wolltest. Die Männer ändern?

Dazu fällt mir auch ein Spruch ein, einer der wenigen mit einem wahren Kern:
_Versucht nicht uns zu ändern, unsere Mütter haben es in achtzehn Jahren nicht geschafft._

Nur gilt das nicht nur für Männer, sondern Frauen *gleichermaßen*.
Es geht eigentlich niemanden etwas an und ist intim, aber machen wir es so:
Stell Dir doch selber einmal die Frage ob es immer die Männer sind, welche zu Bett bitten. Die Antwort könnte Dich überraschen.

Diese herangehensweise ist einfach nur unter aller Kanone, Du redest von "diesen Typen" die "sowieso alle gleich sind" und erwartest von der Männerwelt *dann noch ordentliche Antworten* ohne Seitenhiebe, klar und sachlich formuliert*?* Wovon träumst Du nachts?

Es mag Dich ja hart treffen und wie Du eindrucksvoll gezeigt hast: Getroffene Hunde bellen.

Ich weiß nicht was hier mit einigen anderen Vollpfosten sind die Sprüche bringen wie:
- _so sind wir Männer nunmal_
- _das ist unserer Trieb_ *(nur mal so, Trieb ist weder männlich noch weiblich - trieb ist natürlich)*
- _wenn ihr uns animiert_...

und so weitere armselige Formulierungen. Einer hier sagte es ganz treffend, er wüsste nicht ob die anderen in der Steinzeit stehen geblieben sind, aber er wäre es nicht. Da muss ich mich anschließen, schön das wenigstens einer hier mitdenkt.

Vielleicht solltest Du WoW nicht mehr spielen wenn Du mit meiner ersten Antwort nichts anfangen konntest. Ich habe jetzt schon mit sehr vielen Mädchen und Frauen unterschiedlichsten Alters zusammen gechattet und Voicechat über TS gemacht, war mit ihnen zusammen in Instanzen und in Quests und ich muss Dir - leider wird Dir das nicht passen weil Du gar nicht willst das es so ist - keine dicken Eier bekommen und musste den Macker markieren weil meine Mitspieler Frauen waren. Wir reden über die gleichen Sachen, lachen über die selben Dinge und verstehen uns gut. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das wir auf einer Wellenlänge sind. Sonst entschuldige ich mich, gehe ich aus der Gruppe und gebe ggf. ignore. Wie ich es mit Männern halt auch mache.

Es gibt schlicht rein gar keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau in WoW.

Und nun betrachten wir den Extremfall. Man(n) würde Frauen ehrlich so primitiv anbaggern. Welchen Sinn hätte das? Ab in das Auto und ggf. von Nord-Deutschland nach Süd-Österreich 1000 km mit dem Auto fahren um eine Stunde zu pimpern oder was? Weil die Nachtelfin so einen süssen Po hatte oder wie? Mann, Mann, Mann... also auf einen solchen Beitrag antworten ist ja echt mal Perle vor die Säue werfen.

Vielleicht denkst Du mal über Deine verkorkste Einstellung gegenüber Männern nach und was Du vielleicht auch mit Deinem Freund tun und von ihm erwarten würdest wenn ihr ein Paar wert, das dürfte Dir dann die Antwort liefern ob wirklich nur Männer "so sind".

Traurig, den meisten Männern geht es bei WoW wohl um das spielen und in Beziehungen um ganz andere Werte, die vermutlich nicht einmal Du Besitzt. Das Du sehr oberflächlich bist hast Du mit Deinem Posting mehr als bewiesen.

In sofern hoffe ich, das Dir noch die Aura des Lichts kommt.


----------



## Semetor (19. November 2008)

Also wir haben bei uns in der Gilde vl 10 Frauen und denen ist sowas noch nie passiert...vl liegst an dem Server auf dem du/ihr spielt oder vl reagierst du/ihr einfach ein bisschen über und seht zweideutige sachen wo gar keine sind.


----------



## Tomminocka (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Ich finde langsam das man keine Vernünftigen Gespräche mit dem anderen Geschlecht führen kann. (und NEIN, es sind nicht nur Kinder die sich benehmen wie geile Hündchen)
> ...



Hallo Yumi,

endlich mal ein sinnvoller Thread, schonmal vorweg. Ausnahmen bestätigen leider die Regel. Wir haben auch weibliche Spielerinnen bei uns in der Gilde, diese werden jedoch gleichrangig und ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken behandelt.

Ich finde es wunderschön, wenn sich auch das weibliche Geschlecht an solch ein Spiel traut, weiter so.

Grundsätzlich sollten sexuelle Gedanken verdrängt werden, dazu gehören immer zwei und ich glaube nicht, dass TS oder Gildenchannel dafür geeignet sind.

Ich habe damit auch kein Problem, wenn das Interesse bei beiden da ist, dass sie sich in den Extra-Channel verdrücken, um ungestört ihre Themen zu besprechen :-)

Grundsätzlich sind viele männlichen Spieler leider

a) in der Pubertät
b) haben das "Niveau-Los" gezogen
c) leben bei Mutti in ihrer eigenen Höhle und hoffen auf die Fee, die sie befreit

ergo, werden sie auch im wahren Leben nicht viel Erfolg beim anderen Geschlecht haben.

Kurzum: Lasst euch von diesen Typ Mann nicht abschrecken und schert uns bitte nicht über einen Kamm.

Viel Spaß weiterhin und Grüße

ein anonymer Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (19. November 2008)

Es ist leider so, es gibt auch viele "Normale" Menschen, ich beispielsweiße, 
halte mich sehr zurück mit anzuglichen Sprüchen oder witzen, es rutscht jedem mal einer raus,
aber in Maßen, nicht im Massen !

Viele haben Höfflichkeit und die ganze Liste an dingen die man mit ins Leben bekommen sollte
nicht mitbekommen, gelernt oder beigebracht bekommen, (Oder es kommt von den Eltern schon so) siehe die jetzigen Kinder im Kindergarten
(Schwester war im Kindergarten und kannte gleich mehr Schimpfwörter gegen Mütter und mitmenschen als ich! oO)

Es ist Sch""sse aber, man kann dagegen leider nichts ausrichten ._.


----------



## Steve Coal (19. November 2008)

Also zum einen gibts auf jeden Fall diese völlig verblödeten Zocker die sofort das Sabbern anfange wenn sie checken dass irgendwo was weibliches in der Nähe ist. Keine Frage.
Aber es gibt genauso das "arme weibchen" welches ihr Geschlecht gnadenlos ausnutzt anstelle ihrerseits anständig und geschlechtsneutral zu spielen.
Und beides zähle ich mal nicht zur Mehrheit.
In den Gilden in denen ich bisher war waren immer auch Frauen und die wurden nicht schlechter oder sexistischer behandelt als alle anderen member. Im Gegenteil, was Hilfsbereitschaft anbetraf so war die gegenüber unseren Mädels immer höher als gegenüber anderen männlichen Spielern.

Zum thema zweideutige Sprache muss ich sagen, die existiert IMMER! Von beiderlei Seiten und egal wer anwesend ist!

Also entweder hat die Threaderstellerin in ihrem Umfeld nur Vollidioten oder sie ist reichlich überempfindlich.

Aber sich als jemand des anderen Geschlechts auszugeben find ich reichlich daneben! Wenn Männer sowas machen sind sie schon halb als Kinderschänder abgestempelt.......


----------



## Amarillo (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Was ich mich hierbei frage: Wo liegt der Sinn zwischen "eh ich will nicht auf mein Geschlecht angeschrieben werden" und der Tatsache, dass du in einem durch 90 % vorpupertiertenden Jungs dominierenden Forum diesen Dünnpfiff postest.
Sorry musste raus. Aber auf niveauvolle Antworten brauchst du hier nicht warten.


----------



## Tomminocka (19. November 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler



Was hat der die Vorliebe für Minderjährige ("Pädophilie") mit dem Thema Frau zu tun?

Genau, nichts, es sei denn die "Frau" ist minderjährig, dann ist alles andere in diese Richtung aber strafbar und darum gings in dem Thread doch eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Seifenblase (19. November 2008)

Tentu schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da spricht seine Sig/Banner aber eine andere Spache. (:


/edit: Lol, ich nappel hab einen Post darüber geposten. Siehe unterhalb von dem oberen. ^^


----------



## Coralsea (19. November 2008)

N00ky schrieb:


> Aber ist logisch, dass ma sowas vorkommt wie "Na, kommt schon, Jungs" usw...



Wollte das auch gar nicht kritisieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meinte es mehr als Beispiel für eine Situation, in der man dann doch mal preisgibt, dass man eine Frau ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und natürlich gibt es auch faule Männer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Was hat der die Vorliebe für Minderjährige ("Pädophilie") mit dem Thema Frau zu tun?
> 
> Genau, nichts, es sei denn die "Frau" ist minderjährig, dann ist alles andere in diese Richtung aber strafbar und darum gings in dem Thread doch eigentlich nicht, oder?


Na da wollte wohl jemand einfach einmal ein Buzzword einwerfen weil es so schön polarisiert, um des Bullshit-Bingo Willen.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (19. November 2008)

Ich kanns beantworten.

Eine Freundin von mir hat ihren Freund verlassen und mit einem WoW Freund etwas angefangen. Die haben 6 Monate zusammen geraidet und schwups ist sie mit ihm fremd gegangen. Das war das erste mal soweit ich weiß. Bei ihm hats also geklappt.

Jetzt ist sie wieder mit ihrem urasprünglichen Freund zusammen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...

Zweite Erfahrung: Mein Bruder spielt immer ne Frau und ich weiß nicht wieso. Das hat er bei WoW gemacht und das macht er jetzt bei WAR. (Ich weiß ich hab mich verirrt, aber das Thema gibts überall) Es gibt also viele Männer, die ne Frau spielen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand so draist danach fragt ob man ne RL Frau ist...

Wenn dich im TS2 jemand anbaggert ist das halt so ein Typ Mensch und du musst entscheiden ob du mit ihm weiter spielen willst.

Ich persönlich finde es übrigens nicht mehr so absurd wie früher, wenn sich zwei Menschen in einem Spiel kennen lernen und dann miteinander Glücklich werden. ist doch ne tolle Sache. Überleg mal wo sich Menschen normalerweise anbaggern. Auf der Arbeit, in der Disco, im Supermarkt. Eigentlich überall. Da schließe ich WOW mit ein.

Ganz nebenbei sind über Computerspiele auch schon viele Männerfreundschaften entstanden.


----------



## EisblockError (19. November 2008)

Was aber auch lustig is, wenn das in Ts so ein kleiner junge kommt, wo man nicht heraus hören aknn, ob es ein Mädchen, oder ein kleiner Junge ist^^


----------



## Amento (19. November 2008)

Ja  ja so sind die frauen jaja als wären se nett selber sooo aber ich finde es schon nett angepracht über sein privatleben zu sprechen in wow,auser man will es wenn nett dann einfach lassen und naja ich habe es persönlich nett nötig eine frau über den pc kennen zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. November 2008)

Hallöchen zusammen

Ich oute mich auch mal als Frau (wohoooo).
Ganz ehrlich Yu... (sorry, Namen vergessen), ich weiß nicht auf welchem Realm du zockst, aber mir ist das kein einziges Mal passiert. Weder werde ich dumm angemacht, noch werden mir zweideutigkeiten an den Kopf geschmissen.
Meine Gilde weiß dass ich weiblich bin, genauso wie meine Gilde davor. Wir haben viele Frauen bei uns und KEINE wird angemacht. 
Nur die Jungs müssen sich bei uns fürchten, weil wir mit zweideutigkeiten nur um uns werfen *kicher*


----------



## Felixg3 (19. November 2008)

Wie ein Gefängnis. Es gibt wenige Frauen, aber wenn mal eine da ist, oho.


----------



## Aerasan (19. November 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, das es viele Idioten gibt und auch viele pubertierende gibt (nein, nicht alle sind so drauf)
> 
> Ignore und gut ist, in unserer Gilde gibts auch keine Probleme
> 
> ...



lol ich bin auch erst knapp 16, un mach nich alle frauen blöd an das sin halt paar so idioten dies überall gibt,vll verstärkt in meinem Alter,aber bitte auch nich veralgemeinern,und das mit dem "haben gemerkt das paarungszeit is" n paar post's vorher,sorry aber auch in meinem Alter gibts genug die das nicht nur erst merken ansonsten würd ich sagen, mach dir nichts aus solchen affen^^

MfG Raxxkar/Aerasan


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Schonmal was von evolution gehört baby? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine güte... schau mehr galileo.. da hamse erklärt was alles so von der steinzeit und den urinstinkten kommt -.-

wir männer können nix dafür... ich weiß auch garnich was am flirten so schlimm sein soll... wär ich ne frau und alle grabten mich an, würde ich das geschickt nutzen um mir nen spass drausß zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



whatever.... sag halt du bist lesbisch... denn is ruhe... naja fast immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (19. November 2008)

Jaja, die "Wir wollen Gleichberechtigung" Aufrufe ...
...Naja.
Juhu Angela Merkel is Bundeskanzlerin und Frauen sind besser in blablupp.

Man muss natürlich sagen das Frauen !!IM TS!! schonmal nen 2deutigen Spruch gedrückt bekommen.
Allerdings sind Frauen auch empfindlicher. Als ich noch aktiv WoW gespielt haben haben wir nie lange Frauen in der Gilde gehabt. Denn, Frauen sind generell empfindlicher was z.B. Anschiss oder Ton- bzw. Verbale Ausdrücke angeht. Unter Männern ist der Ton einfach lustiger aber auch naja^^ auf Arschniveau. 
Wie schon einige geschrieben haben ist der Ton sobald eine Frau den Channel betritt, gemäßigter. Ja, Ihr bekommt idr ein "light-Programm" ab. Ich hab schon oft erlebt das vom ein auf das andere Mal der TS still ist wenn eine Frau den Channel betritt. Allerdings sobald das standart wird und regelmäßiger vorkommt (wie jede Woche mehrmals) passt sich der Ton einfach an & es kommen auch mal Sprüche. 
Allerdings jetzt nie was wie: "Was hast du drunter" oder so... .. sondern eher "Frau flennt: Wuä jetzt bin ich schon wieder gestorben..." Mann postet in Channel: "mimimimi-Link". Sowas is lustig aber wird oft als angriff gewertet hab ich das gefühl.... naja.

jemanden ingame nach geschlecht fragen is sinnfrei, hab ich noch nie gemacht, allerdings wurd ich auch schon gefragt, da ich eine Blutelfe gespielt hab. Naja muss man akzeptieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das 40% aller WoW spieler Frauen sein sollen halte ich jetzt mal für ein Gerücht bzw. Werbung von Blizz. Also ich habe ca. 3Jahre WoW gespielt und dabei ca. 10 Frauen im TS erlebt, naja gegenüber dürften 100erte männliche Spieler stehen. Naja vielleicht sind ja auch Frauen die: "Sry kann nix sagen mein mikro is kaputt"- Leute, davon gibts auch immer ne menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zu meiner Ansicht der Dinge.


----------



## Xami (19. November 2008)

Naja, ich kann mich der TE schon anschließen, denn ich erlebe das ständig.
Einer hat sich letztens sogar mein Foto aus dem Gildenforum als Desktopbild gemacht usw...der nervt total.
Ich werde schon oft angegraben...aber manchmal schmeichelt es ja auch.

Meine letzte 3jährige Beziehung hatte ich sogar mit jemandem, den ich in WoW kennen gelernt habe. Und dabei habe ich WoW-Pärchen immer belächelt.
Solange, bis es mich selbst erwischt hat.

Aber alle Männer sollte man nicht über einen Kamm scheren, denn es gibt sie auch...die, die einfach nur Spaß am zocken haben, ohne Hintergedanken, wenn ne Frau dabei ist (und er weiß, dass sie gut aussieht).


----------



## Firun (19. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> *Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.*
> Guten Tag.
> 
> ...




Ich würde mal sagen, danke du hast mir zeit gespart und ich hätte so ziemlich das gleich geschrieben.


----------



## Firun (19. November 2008)

sorry doppelpost wegen seiten ladefehler


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. November 2008)

Ich kann dein Problem mal überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich spiele seit mehreren Jahren Online. Spiele in RPG's immer nur weibliche Charaktere (Grund unter anderem: Man(n) will was fürs Auge... sry kann an nem männlichen Char nix tolles finden. Find die alle übertrieben dargestellt) und ich wurde bis heute vielleicht 10 mal gefragt was für ein Geschlecht ich wäre. Bisher nur 2 mal angebaggert ohne die Geschlechtsfrage vorweg.

Aber das sind Situationen da lach ich drüber und gut ist es...

Ja, ich bin n Mann. Aber gerade dadurch das ich fast nur weibliche Chars Spiele denke ich das ich da Erfahrungsgemäß mit reden kann. Ich kann keines der Probleme wie gesagt nachvollziehen und selbst wenn es wirklich so krass sein sollte gibt es die, wie hier schon oft erwähnt, Ignorelist. Im Notfall sogar die Hilfe der GMs den die nehmen solche Belästigungen auch sehr ernst und verfolgen solche Sachen.

Es gibt also durchaus Mittel und Wege etwas dagegen zutun.. meine ernsthafte Meinung dazu ist immer die: Selbstschuld. Wenn ich zulasse das sowas geschieht und nichts dagegen unternehme muss ich selbst dafür die Verantwortung tragen. So ist es nun mal im Leben... jeder steht für sich selbst ein.

Ich persönlich behandele Frauen eigentlich immer gleich. Klar frag ich schon mal wo eine her kommt oder wie Alt sie ist. Das ist aber auch alles.. würde sie vielleicht aus meiner Gegend kommen und sie auf ein Flirt eingehen würden natürlich mehr Fragen folgen. Aber so ist es nun mal.. man kann nun mal in jeder Situation seines Lebens den(damit auf euch Frauen gemünzt) oder die richtige finden. Auch in einem Online-Spiel. Aber direkt Fragen welches Geschlecht jemand hat.. tu ich nicht. Ich merk auch meist so wer hinter einem Char steckt. Zumal ich wenn dann eh nur neue Gildenmitglieder aus Frage. Ich glaube in einer Random Gruppe für eine Ini wäre mir das viel zu blöd.

So long..



Edith:

@Hollower: Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (19. November 2008)

Sorry, ich kanns einfach nicht lassen. Grad weils so schön ist. Du beschwerst Dich über andauernde anmachen und zweideutige Aussagen?
Guck mal was ich grade gefunden hab.



Yumina schrieb:


> @topic
> Finds jetzt auch nicht so spannend, hab gestern auch nen 37er Chosen gesehen und hab auch nicht drauf mastrubiert
> oO



Und wenn Du auch Ingame so mit Deinen "Küsschen" etc. um Dich wirfst darfste Dich jetzt aber echt nicht mehr wundern. Schonmal dran gedacht das es wirklich mehr pubertierende Jungs in WoW gibt als Murlocs am Strand?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Die Sache ist... mir und meinen Mädchen passiert sowas immer...
> ICh sage ja nicht das alle so sind, aber leider die meissten.



evtl. ne dumme Antwort: Aber wenn das euch "immer" passiert, was ich scher bezweifle, würd ich mal drauf tippen dass das ganze evtl. auch etwas mit euch und wie ihr euch gebt zu tun hat!
Meine Freundin leitet eine Gilde, bei uns in der Gilde sind mehrere Frauen und so etwas ist mir noch NIE untergekommen. Das mal n dummer Spruch kommt wie: "Ach du bist halt n Mädchen, schon klar das du das nicht kappierst usw" kommt, ist halt so und sollte auch mit Humor genohmen werden und ist sicherlich keineswegs bösse oder abwertend gemeint.
Und in verschiedenen Instanzen in dennen ich auch Kontakt mit anderen (teils fremden) Spielern hatte, ist mir wirklich noch nie so etwas untergekommen, kein einziges mal!
Eben, dumme und ironisch gemeinte Sprüche sind auch schon des öfteren im TS gefallen. Aber n bisschen Spass/Ironie sollte jeder Mensch verstehen.
Mir wurde auch schon von einer Frau gesagt, das ich halt nicht Multi Taskingfähig bin und halt während einer Instanz nicht tanken und gleichzeitig TV schauen kann, da ich ein Mann bin... ist das nun diskiminierend und Männerfeindlich? Ich denken nicht!


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Ich finde es immer sehr angenehm, wenn man im TS auch mal eine weibliche Stimme bei rnd Raids hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds cool das auch das weibliche Geschlecht im Spiel vertreten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picoo (19. November 2008)

BOAH GEIL BOAAHHH

EY GEIILLL

DARF ICH DIR MEINE AXT ANBIETEN DU HEISSE THREADERSTELLERIN?! HUUUHHAHAHAHAA!!!
MOM AFK TASCHENTÜCHER HOLEN!


----------



## slook (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir Frauen schon eine eigene Gilde gegründet nur mit weiblichen Wesen, weil wir einfach genervt sind.



wie süß


vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass 90% der spieler kleine kinder sind und noch nie mehr von einer frau bekommen haben als eine flüchtige umarmung xD


btw: wie siehst du denn so aus??^^


----------



## Tomminocka (19. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Die Wege der Liebe sind manchmal so unergründlich wie die Liebe selbst...
> Oh, ich schweife ab, Entschuldigung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Wer nach der Liebe sucht, wird sie eh nicht finden, denn man findet sie erst, wie bei allen Sachen, die man sucht. Man muss aufhören zu suchen und wird gefunden.....versucht wieder in Richtung des Threads zu schwimmen....


----------



## Grobius (19. November 2008)

Früher war besser! Die Jungs spielten Krieg und die Mädels mit Puppen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...




an welche typen geratet ihr auch immer? ich selbst bin ein typ, aber ich quatsch mädels ingame sicher nicht auf aussehen an (ausser sie stellt die frage) und privates würde ich auch nicht fragen, ausser wir währen schon länger (4-6 monate) in einer gilde....sonst gehört sich das einfach nicht

@typen die geschildertes machen: sagt mal, habt ihr ein rad ab? meldet euch bei nem dating-portal an und unterlasst diesen scheiß (oder wenn ihr es echt nötig habt: besorgt euch nen schmutzigen film a.k.a. porno und schaut den an und lasst die damenwelt in ruhe....himmel hergott schmeiß hirn runter -.-)

mfg LAX
ps: ja mein forums nick sagt aus das ich weiblich bin, na und? ich meine das ist der name meines main charas (der eben weiblich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - typenhintern kann ich im spiegel sehen, muss net ingame sein)


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (19. November 2008)

Ich bin weiblich und bin bisher noch nie angemacht worden, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich immer in männlicher Begleitung spiele.


----------



## Lurka (19. November 2008)

Geil, was ich jetzt für PNs kriege.

"Yumina 	hmmm, vor 2 Minuten 


Mitglied


Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 20
Mitglieds-Nr.: 206.601
Beigetreten: 5.08.2007


	und was was war daran jetzt 2 deutig?????

weisst du wohl selber nicht oder?"
---
Sollte eig. dazu dienen das Du mal drüber nachdenkst ob´s nicht ein bisschen an deiner Art liegt, aber naja...
Wer ist denn hier der Stalker? Meine Fresse, Peinlicher gehts nimmer, oder?


----------



## Konov (19. November 2008)

Finds schade dass hier von "den Männern" geredet wird.

Ich bin nicht so, ich wars mal, in meiner Pubertät - das ist eine völlig normale menschliche Entwicklung.

Jetzt bin ich aber "erwachsen", bzw. verfüge über die nötige geistige Reife, um mich jedem Menschen gegenüber gleich zu verhalten. Ganz egal ob Mann, Frau, Schwarz oder weiß, in WoW wie im RL gleichermaßen!

Bitte lasst diese Verallgemeinerungen doch sein.

@TE
Ich rate dir, einfach mal ein bißchen über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen, du hast ja selbst schon einen guten Ansatz genannt... Serverwechsel. Es wird dir sicher nicht auf jedem Server so ergehen.

Viel Spass


----------



## rushrage (19. November 2008)

loeffellux schrieb:


> solange es für jeden nervigen Mann auch eine nervige Frau gibt, die (auch ohne gefragt zu werden) stundenlang dem Raid von ihren Erfahungen berichten, ist doch alles OK.



du sprichst mir aus der seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charminbär123 (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich überhaupt solche Sprüche loslasse dann nich im ersten Gespräch ich mein man weiß ja garnich wen man vor sich sitzen hat...


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (19. November 2008)

also sowas ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen (btw ich bin weiblich...son bissel)
eher hab ich das Gefühl, dass mir denn höfflicher begegnet wird, als zb Jungs untereinander so wären, aber da hab ich halt nicht den Vergleich da ich keiner bin ;P
und sonst bin ich wohl eher die, die sich indirekt diskriminiert (übertrieben gesagt): letztens hat ein Kumpel gegen mich Duell verloren, darauf hin meinte ich: HAHA du hast gegen ein Mädchen verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also das ist noch alles im Rahmen und nett und lustig

du scheinst also wirklich eher sehr viel Pech zu haben ;/


----------



## Realtec (19. November 2008)

ich würd mal sagen auf das berühmt berüchtigte "FINISH HER!!" hat der gute lurka reagiert und dieses wunderschöne zitat rausgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. November 2008)

also mir ist sowas noch net aufgefallen in der der Gilde im Ts gehts immer nett und gesittet zu


----------



## Lisutari (19. November 2008)

Kenn ich, war sogar in meiner Gilde so. Aber trozdem geb ich mich nicht als mann aus...


----------



## Georan (19. November 2008)

Naja wenn es dich stört dann ignore halt, aber inner disco isses doch auch nich anders das männer frauen anlabern etc.


----------



## k4k4shi (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie finde ich diesen ganzen Thread sinnlos, schaue man allein auf die Straßen, dort rennen mehr als genug notgeile Kerle, wie auch Frauen rum und ja wir wissen ja inzwischen, dass Frauen uns Männern in nichts (nichtmal im Fremdgehen) etwas nachstehen.

Wieso sollte es in einem Rollenspiel wo man nichtmal das Alter des Anderen weiß anders sein und man sich ausgeben kann als das was man will???

Sei mir nid böse, aber du lebst im falschen Jahrhundert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gibt wie schon gesagt verschiedene Arten von Männern und Frauen zum Glück sind wir alle verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (19. November 2008)

Ich bin auch weiblich und spiele auch schon seit release...in den 3 jahren is mir sowas wie TE beschrieben hat nur 2 mal vorgekommen, wobei ich sagen muss, das ich bei dem 1 es bis heute nicht bereut habe, denn wir sind glücklich verheiratet und haben 1 kind, der 2 kam nach 5 min auf igno^^ Es is ja jedem selber überlassen wie weit man es kommen lässt, lässt man sich auf so ein gespräch drauf ein, is man selbst schuld, wenn man ihn dann net mehr los wird. Einfach auf igno setzen und gut is, oder halt das der person direkt sagen, das man kein interesse hat...

Auch wenn es nicht direkt zum Thema passt, ABER was ich viel schlimmer finde, sind die niveaulosen gesprächsthemen im Allgeimein oder Handelschat, klar kann man da auch sagen, das man es ausschalten kann, nur worauf ich hinaus will, is, dass es kaum vernünftige gesprächstehmen gibt, nur dieses rumgegimpe, und dann noch meinen, das man werweis wie toll wäre und da sind es (glaub ich, weil ich hoffe, das frauen net so labern^^) meistens Männer bzw möchtegern Männer. nicht alle, das weiss ich und ich möchte hier auch niemanden unter einem kamm scheren....

bye bye


----------



## Nehar (19. November 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wir sind so von Naturaus können leider nichts machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Nein, nein das stimmt nicht. Nur dieses abartige Pack das für einen schnellen Fick Kopf und Kragen riskieren würde ist so. Diese spaten die %Setze hier iwelche vorurteile ein wie z.b. "hardsytle hören" ein% sind so. 


On Topic: Ist halt leider so das sich viele immernoch nicht benehmen können und es scheinbar nötig haben IN WOW zu flirten oO


----------



## k4k4shi (19. November 2008)

Shavana schrieb:


> Es is ja jedem selber überlassen wie weit man es kommen lässt, lässt man sich auf so ein gespräch drauf ein, is man selbst schuld, wenn man ihn dann net mehr los wird.



Beste Antwort überhaupt, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zunak (19. November 2008)

Achja..... sind ein paar auf der Falschen Spur wird der Rest auch dort eingeordnet. Schon schade.

Meine Erfahrung dazu ist:
Spiele ich in Gruppen wo mindestens ein Freund drinne is laber ich unabgehalten und ohne Zensur was ich will ohne darüber nach zu denken ob da eine Dame mitspielt. Kommt es raus das eine dabei ist entschuldige ich mich meist für anstößige Sachen die sie hätte verletzen können und bin dann auch etwas vornehmlicher, ganz so als würde ich im RL auf eine fremde Dame stoßen mit der ich reden. Höflichkeit halt.
Das selbe ist auch im TS so wobei ich dort eher schweigsam bin wenn, mir "fremde" Spieler, in den Channel kommen.

Je öfter ich nun mit ein und der selben Person spiele desto besser lernt man ihn/sie kennen und kann einschätzen wie weit man gehen kann. Dabei kann es auch vor kommen das man sich erst krass beleidigt aber danach wieder verträgt.
Nun hatte ich auch schon ein oder zwei weibliche Spieler kennen gelernt mit denen ich dann etwas tiefer ins RL gegangen bin so wie du es meinst. Bei einer habe ich sogar Fotos getauscht aber das mal außen vor.

Du solltest nicht alle Männer auf die gleiche Schwelle setzen. Und wenn sie von "Alter Bastard, was'n das für ne F..ze!"(bisschen krass ausgetdrückt) zu stillschweigen oder "Hi wie gehts?" umschwenken, weil auf einmal eine weibliche Stimme auftaucht oder es bekannt wird das halt euer Geschlecht dabei ist, dann ist es erstmal so das es demjenigen wohlmöglich extrem peinlich is und dann halt die Benimmregeln einsetzen die man sich sonst gegenüber einer Dame vorsetzt und somit wird er friedlich.

Dazu kommt ja auch das es doch immer hieß Frauen tratschen viel und bla bli blubb und deswegen denke manche vielleicht auch unbedingt ein vertiefendes Gespräch anfangen zu müssen.

Aber wie gesagt. Schiebs nicht von einige auf alle. Das ist ein leicht in die Welt gestelltes Vorurteil.


----------



## Merphidros (19. November 2008)

Was ist denn so schlimm wenn ne frau WoW gamet? ist doch eigentlich schön denn mit denen kann man über andere sachen labern als mit kerlen die sofort barsch rangehen! ich persöhlich freue mich über weiblichen mitspieler denn mit denen hat man meistens am meisten spaß ;-)


----------



## BalzinAset (19. November 2008)

Eben nicht jeder mann will gleich fi.... blos es gibt halt solche männer die nichts anderes zu tun haben kla bin ich nett zu frauen und das auch im spiel, wieso nicht und wie es schon gesagt wurde ihr lässt euch doch auf sowas ein oder nicht ???? 
ich denk zunak hat alles gesagt 
Es gehören immer 2 dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (19. November 2008)

Ich als Mann hab das Problem mit den Frauen!
Seitdem bekannt ist, dass ich wow spiele, hat sich die Hälfte der weiblichen Population nen wow acc gemacht :/


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Das hier wird mein letzter Post, (freut euch das ich nun die Klappe halte :-) )
> Danke trotzdem allen für die netten und Sinnvollen Antworten.
> Danke
> Yumi



Hmm sowas ist aber auch ziemlich unterste Schublade.
Eine Diskussion anregen, die logischerweise kontrovers geführt wird, was abzusehen war.

Und wenn man dann feststellt, dass es tatsächlich Leute (sogar vom eignen Geschlecht) gibt die ne andere Meinung haben als man selbst, die Flinte ins Korn werfen.

Ganz toll!!


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Aaaaaalso, ich muss sagen das ich Frauen die WoW Respektiere. Habs noch nie erlebt das einer irgendwie 2duete anspielungen gemacht hat. Meine Schwester zockt auch und die hat mir gesagt das sie sowas auch noch nie erlebt hat. 
Kann aber auch am Server liegen.

Ich sag immer "Frauen die zocken sind sexy"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prudenceh (19. November 2008)

Ich zocke fast nur mit Männern zusammen. Ich habe bisher auch noch nie solche Anspielungen gehört. Daher gab es für mich keinen Grund, einer Frauengilde beizutreten, noch mich als Mann auszugeben.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

Der Fred hier ist anscheinend ein wahrer Selbstläufer!^^
Darfs noch etwas Senf dazu von mir sein? 

Aber vielleicht sollte man überlegen das Männer und Frauen unterschiedlich sind!

- Manche Männer haben noch ein Balzverhalten aus der Steinzeit und meinen jedesmal auf die Balztrommeln hauen zu müssen wenn sich auch nur ein Weibchen ansatzweise nähert!

- Manche Frauen sind schnell beleidigt und ziemlich intrigant! Böse Zungen behaupten sie hätten das Mobbing erfunden...

Was haben dieses beiden gemeinsam? Genau! Ihnen gebührt ein Platz auf der IgnoListe!


Dann gibt es noch Männer und Frauen (und Jugendliche!^^) mit denen man durchaus perfekt spielen kann! Beeinflussen kann man das durch die Auswahl des Realms auf dem man spielt! (oh ja da gibts Unterschiede!). Dann kommen die Guten in die FL, die Schlechten auf die Igno!

Übrig bleibt ein gehobenes Feng-Shui was höchstens noch vom Handelschannel und dem allgemeinen Brachlandchat gestört wird!

*dieses Rezept kann von beiden Geschlechtern genutzt werden*


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (19. November 2008)

freu dich doch, das sich jemand für dich interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Fred hier ist anscheinend ein wahrer Selbstläufer!^^
> Darfs noch etwas Senf dazu von mir sein?
> 
> Aber vielleicht sollte man überlegen das Männer und Frauen unterschiedlich sind!
> ...



Auch dieses Posting beschränkt die Männer auf das Balzverhalten. Ob mir deswegen von drei Freundinnen fremd gegangen wurde? Vielleicht...


----------



## Sturmwut (19. November 2008)

Meine Frau spielt auch WoW und wurde auch schon mal dumm angemacht, bis ich an die Tastatur kam..... Du kannst dich halt nicht davor schützen, denn es spielen leider sehr viele dumme Menschen WoW, in EQ oder HdRO ist Community ganz anders, also igno und das was. Bedenke aber Sexuelebelästigung führt zum Dauerban, das heißt in besonders schweren Fällen melde dich bei einem GM und danach hörst du nichts mehr von diesem Deppen


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Auch dieses Posting beschränkt die Männer auf das Balzverhalten. Ob mir deswegen von drei Freundinnen fremd gegangen wurde? Vielleicht...



Ob sie wegen Wow fremdgegangen sind kann ich nicht sagen! 

Natürlich gehören immer zwei dazu, aber mindestens einer der Anfängt!

Wäre ich in deiner Position würd ich eher mal darüber nachdenken warum es gleich 3 waren! Entweder du ignorierst meisterhaft Signale deiner Angebeteten oder du solltest mal deine Menschenkenntnis prüfen!

Die Dritte und wahrscheinlich eleganteste Lösung mich hier wieder rauszuwinden und dir eine rethorische Vorlage zu liefern das wir ohne Streit heute Abend gut schlafen können: Du hattest eine unheimliche, unverdiente Pechsträhne!


----------



## InkaDeath (19. November 2008)

War selbst lange Zeit das einzige Mädel in meiner Gilde und da waren keinerlei Vorkommnisse , so wie du sie erlebt hast!
Klar gibt es Idioten die weibliche WoW Spieler, wie auch schon genannt als "Freiwild" ansehen! Aber es sind dennoch nicht alle so! Und wenn sowas mal vorkommt, nich gleich nen Thread öffnen und rumflamen einfach: ignore oder nen GM anschreiben.
Das war von meiner Seite!
MfG


PS: Nett wärs ja für die Männerwelt wenn, einige Mädels das Gleiche machen und in die Vollen gehn würden! xD stell ich mir äußerst witzig vor!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2008)

InkaDeath schrieb:


> Nett wärs ja für die Männerwelt wenn, einige Mädels das Gleiche machen und in die Vollen gehn würden! xD stell ich mir äußerst witzig vor!



Ich wage mich mal zu behaupten das die meisten (weiblichen) die so gegen das männliche Verhalten gewettert haben dies mit einem "Ach lass uns doch auch mal Spaß haben" abtun und sich dann aufregen, wenn man es als Mann nicht schön findet, gefolgt von dem üblichen wettern gegen Männer "Ihr wollt doch sowieso nur alle das Heimchen am Herd ihr pösen pösen Machos"...


----------



## Realtec (19. November 2008)

InkaDeath schrieb:


> War selbst lange Zeit das einzige Mädel in meiner Gilde und da waren keinerlei Vorkommnisse , so wie du sie erlebt hast!
> Klar gibt es Idioten die weibliche WoW Spieler, wie auch schon genannt als "Freiwild" ansehen! Aber es sind dennoch nicht alle so! Und wenn sowas mal vorkommt, nich gleich nen Thread öffnen und rumflamen einfach: ignore oder nen GM anschreiben.
> Das war von meiner Seite!
> MfG
> ...



lassmal....

die herren und damen dürfen ruhig im normalen leben ihre partner finden :>


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar also sind WIR ALLE so hmm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau deiner meinung habe sowas noch nie erlebt.

WOW is eben noch eine totale männerwelt wenn du in die gaststätte um die ecke gehst wirst du auch angebackert so sind männer.


----------



## Arcanem (19. November 2008)

ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht
ich bin 15 und mit einer frau deren bild ich noch nie gesehen hab befreundet, und ich hab noch nie andeutungen gemacht oder ähnliches
also, bitte nicht behaupten, wir wären alle so

PS: ich bin noch besser dran, mitten in der pubertät und mach trotzdem nix, nur unter freunden manchmal blödeleien ^^


----------



## Hollower (19. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ob sie wegen Wow fremdgegangen sind kann ich nicht sagen!
> 
> Natürlich gehören immer zwei dazu, aber mindestens einer der Anfängt!
> 
> ...


lol Klar, Fehler bei mir suchen und mich kaputt machen.
Nein, die Lösung ist viel einfacher: Schlampen.
Beweise? Eine von ihnen wurde als Sandwhich von mir erwischt.
Sag mir nochmal einer "Männer denken nur an das eine".
Das war lange vor WoW und nein: Volksmund lügt.
Zu so etwas gehören nicht immer zwei.
Nur ein scheiss Mensch, der nicht weiß was er will.


----------



## Realtec (19. November 2008)

hollower lass es einfach... du wurdest bereits von allen als "böser bube" abgestempelt, weil du gesagt hast wies ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warp16 (19. November 2008)

Ich find n bissl ingame flirten auch ok^^
Normalerweise kriegt man das weibliche wesen hinter dem char eh nie zu gesicht weil sie am andren ende von deutschland wohnt^^


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

hmm...also ich bin auch weiblich und falls es jemand mitbekommen hatte, aus gesprächen zwischen uns (also die die mich kennen)...kam es  bisher nie zu dummen bemerkungen oder 2deutigen anspielungen (rein auf wow bezogen) in anderen Spielen ja...aber ich sag mal sowas ist selten, weil ich nicht vor jeder ini im grp chat spamme das ich weiblichen geschlechts bin XD aber eigentlich haben sich bisher alle gefreut und waren positiv überrascht, weil mans angeblich selten sieht. aber mehr nüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Hallo Yumina, ich kann euch Frauen da schon sehr gut verstehen. Ich hatte mir vor einigen Jahren mal einen weiblichen Chattaccount gemacht und ein paar sehr gute Fotos von irgend einer Frau aus dem Internet rein gepackt. Die Kerle schrieben mich ununterbrochen an und eigentlich jeder wollte irgendwie auf mich drauf.

Sicher könnte man sagen, dass uns Männer die Natur so geschaffen hat, damit wir nicht aussterben, aber dann bleibt auch die Frage offen, warum dann Frauen eben nicht einen solchen sexuellen Dran haben wie wir Männer oder warum sie diesen nicht so äußern...

Wie dem auch sei..

Ich für meinen Teil sehe das einfach so. Das Internet bietet eine riesige Anonymität und man muss ich keine Gedanken über sein Auftreten, Aussehen oder komische und unangenehme Reaktionen des anderen Geschlechts machen. So etwas enthemmt einfach ungemein und aufgrund der doch immer höher werdenden weiblichen Population im Internet, sehen viel Männer solches als eine Art Spielwiese, auf der man nach herzenslust baggern kann, ohne angst haben zu müssen nach einem Fehler dann dumm von allen angeschaut zu werden oder eben der Frau nochmal über den Weg laufen zu müssen, die einem einen Korb gegeben hat.

Meistens bin ich aber eh zu jedem nett und es is mir auch ziemlich wurst obs ein Kerl ist oder ne Frau mit dem/der ich da grade am spielen bin. Wenn ich merke (merkt man meistens ohne zu fragen an der Art wie das Gegenüber schreibt, obs M oder W ist), dass es eine Frau ist bagger ich sie auch nicht an oder sowas, ich bin dann eigentlich nur noch freundlicher als ich eh schon bin, ich finde das gehört sich eben so.

Klar, ich gebe offen zu, dass ich auch ab und zu mal etwas flirte und eigentlich nicht um ne Freundin zu finden oder so, sondern einfach aus Lust und Laune heraus (ich denke aber auch, dass deine Aussage sehr verallgemeinert ist). Wenn ich merke, die Frau fühlt sich bedrängt, lasse ich das dann auch bleiben und rede eben normal. Wobei in meiner Situation das Flriten eigentlich mehr aus Komplimenten und anderen Nettigkeiten besteht, ich bin kein Typ, der gleich von 0 auf 100 geht und selbst wenn sich vielleicht meher ergeben sollte, halte ich mich erstmal zurück und warte ab was passiert und wie Sie sich verhält. Daran entscheide ich dann eben, was ich tun kann und was nicht bzw. was Ihr gefällt und was sie möchte. Kerle die immer gleich irgendwie zur Sache kommen wollen oder so finde ich persönlich auch alles Andere als toll. Ich denke, man sollte als Mann eher mal ganz gechillt anfangen, wenn mans denn machen muss/will und eben mal nett sein und kleinere Gespräche führen und nicht gleich versuchen, die Frau voll an sich ran zu ziehen und seinen Kosmus um sie zu drehen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sowas einfach nur nervt und auch irgendwie belastet, wenn einem jeder 2. Kerl seine Lebensgeschichte aufdrücken will oder eben nach deiner fragt.

Alles in Allem kann man da nicht wirklich was dagegen machen und leider verstehen auch die Meisten nicht, dass durch ihr Verhalten Frauen im Internet immer mehr verschreckt werden und/oder erst garkeine Lust haben mal mit einem Typen zu reden. Ich finde es durchaus ok sich auch im Internet nach einer eventuellen Freundin umzusehen, aber man darfs halt nicht übertreiben.

Jedoch muss ich auch sagen, dass ich selten mitbekomme, dass irgendwer irgend ein Mädel angräbt, aber was halt via PM passiert kann ich klar auch nicht einsehen^^

Leider kommt zu Allem noch hinzu, dass viele die online abhängen oft keine Freundin haben bzw. lange keine mehr hatten und eben über dieses Medium versuchen eine "Neue" zu finden. Man muss dabei aber auch die Seite der Männer verstehen finde ich, man ist einsam und sehnt sich irgendwo nach Liebe und all den ganzen Dingen die zu einer Beziehung dazu gehören, da versucht man eben sein Glück und man hat ja ingame oder in einem Chat weniger zu verlieren als in RL.

Ich verstehe zwar durchaus, dass wir Männer nunmal einen starken Drang nach Sexualität haben, wir sind halt so, aber dennoch ist es keine Entschuldigung dafür sich einfach gehen zu lassen und undiszipliniert zu handeln bzw. einfach alles anzubaggern was nach Frau aussieht. Klar ist es schwer sich zu beherrschen, da geht es mir nicht anders, aber ich denk man muss es einfach, weil man sonst mehr auf die Nase fällt als es einem lieb ist. Zudem denke ich, dass man mehr Erfolg bei Frauen hat, wenn man sich eben benehmen kann und nicht wie ein hechelnder Hund in der Gegend herumrennt. Wir sind Menschen und ich denke, obwohl wir vom Tier abstammen, sollten wie uns nicht wie ein solches verhalten.

Ich persönlich frage Frauen meistens nur nach dem Aussehen, weils halt spaß macht und es mich interessiert, mit wem ich rede. Sicher könnte ich auch nen Kerl danach fragen, aber ich denke, dass würde dann ziemlich schwul rüber kommen xD

MfG

Dranay aka. Kameral


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Die Sache ist... mir und meinen Mädchen passiert sowas immer...
> ICh sage ja nicht das alle so sind, aber leider die meissten.
> Kann auch nur Zufall sein das es uns immer trifft.
> 
> ...




Bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen aber:
Wenn Ihr während ner Ini tratscht....oder andere "Mädchen Klischee" Sachen abzieht würde es mich nicht wundern  warum euer "weiblich sein" so schnell gelüftet wird. Aber mal im ernst, wem interessiert es?^^ mich interessiert es auch herzlich wenig wie der Dudu da wohl aussehen mag oder welches Geschlecht er hat XD

Das WoW für einige ne Partner Vermittlung sein soltle ist ja klar^^ aber dann sagt doch einfach garnichts, denke eher weniger das Ihr ständig gefragt werdet vor gesprächsbeginn :"Biste m oder w"
also sowas ist mir noch nie passiert und auf meinem Server spielen viele leutchen^^

Iwo muss es ja auch herkommen....
oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melkos (19. November 2008)

Yumina,
ein guter thread muss ich sagen 

aber was mir auffällt (versucht unvoreingenommen zu sein) ist das frauen sich generell bei jeder sache in der opfer-rolle sehen.
Anstatt dich hier zu beschweren das die Männer dich dauernt anmachen, solltest du mal über eine gegen massnahmen nachdenken

den männern ist es klar das du eher verschüchterst daran gehst, aber würdest du eine direkte vielleicht sogar übertriebene Antwort geben könnte schon der größte Teil der Männer durch dein Selbstbewusstsein abgeschreckt werden.
Sag ihnen einfach deine Meinung ins Gesicht.

Was mich ziemlich nachdenklich macht ist deine schon sehr stark negative Einstellung zu Männern im Spiel nur durch das fehlverhalten von wenigen Spielern.

Ich hab gemerkt wenn man sich mit den Leuten nen moment unterhällt (auch wenn sie einen zuerst nerven)  kann so daraus gut nen eintrag in der Freundschaftsliste werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich merke eh durch dein später gepostet Beiträge das du nicht bereit bist von deinem Standpunkt zu weichen.


----------



## turageo (19. November 2008)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> denke eher weniger das Ihr ständig gefragt werdet vor gesprächsbeginn :"Biste m oder w"



Also das ist selbst mir als Kerl schon passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich u. a. eine Magierin hab. Aber man sollte eigentlich wissen,
dass Pixelhaufen nicht gleich RL ist. 

Sagen wir's einfach mal so:
WoW zieht relativ viele Leute an. Je höher die Anzahl der Personen, desto höher die Anzahl der Idioten darunter also auch die Chance auf
solche zu treffen oder beim diesem speziellen Realm stimmt die Mischung aus "normalen" Spielern und etwas "sonderbaren" nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> Ich finde langsam das man keine Vernünftigen Gespräche mit dem anderen Geschlecht führen kann. (und NEIN, es sind nicht nur Kinder die sich benehmen wie geile Hündchen)
> ...



Also bei mir kommen "die" meistens erst drauf, wenn ich im TS bin... Von völligem Schweigen über laute Aufregung bis hin zur völligen Irritation eines Raidleiters habe ich da schon einiges erlebt *hihihi*

Ingame, meistens /w, gibt es für mich nur 1 Antwort auf liebgemeinte Baggereien oder auch Schleimereien *fg* "Ich gehöre nicht zu deiner Zielgruppe" - "warum nicht?" oder "woher willst du das wissen?" - "ich könnte die ältere Schwester deiner Mutter sein" - dann ist so gut wie immer Ruhe... manchmal haken "die" auch nach, macht auch nix... dumme Sprüche a'la "kau mir kein Ohr ab" oder "erzähls deinem Friseur" geben den männlichen überhormonierten Mitspielern die Gelegenheit, sich ohne großartige Verabschiedung einfach still und leise zu verdrücken... nicht, dass ich mich nicht gerne unterhalten würde, aber ich erzähl doch nicht jedem sofort meine Lebensgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommen "die" meistens erst drauf, wenn ich im TS bin... Von völligem Schweigen über laute Aufregung bis hin zur völligen Irritation eines Raidleiters habe ich da schon einiges erlebt *hihihi*
> 
> Ingame, meistens /w, gibt es für mich nur 1 Antwort auf liebgemeinte Baggereien oder auch Schleimereien *fg* "Ich gehöre nicht zu deiner Zielgruppe" - "warum nicht?" oder "woher willst du das wissen?" - "ich könnte die ältere Schwester deiner Mutter sein" - dann ist so gut wie immer Ruhe... manchmal haken "die" auch nach, macht auch nix... dumme Sprüche a'la "kau mir kein Ohr ab" oder "erzähls deinem Friseur" geben den männlichen überhormonierten Mitspielern die Gelegenheit, sich ohne großartige Verabschiedung einfach still und leise zu verdrücken... nicht, dass ich mich nicht gerne unterhalten würde, aber ich erzähl doch nicht jedem sofort meine Lebensgeschichte
> 
> ...




Also nur mal so^^ 

Bei mir in der Arbeit (bin Azubi zum Verkäufer) ist öfters mal eine Promoterin bzw. auf deutsch eine Werbedame, die eben ein Produkt vorstellt. Diese ist 60 Jahre alt und sowas von sexy, attraktiv, intelligent und liebenswert da schnallt man ab. Ich denke mal, dass es wirklich nicht auf das Alter einer Frau ankommt, sondern auf ihren Charakter bzw. wie sie sich gibt. 

Wer jetzt denkt "OMG der steht auf Omas", der liegt definitv FALSCH. Glaubt mir Leute, wenn ihr die sehen würdet, ihr würdet die für maximal 47 halten, wenn überhaupt, ich habs auch erst gegalubt, als ich ihren Ausweiß gesehen habe und meine Chefin gefragt hatte.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer jetzt denkt "OMG der steht auf Omas", der liegt definitv FALSCH. Glaubt mir Leute, wenn ihr die sehen würdet, ihr würdet die für maximal 47 halten, [...]



naja 47.... is auch nich grad vom frischfleischmarkt nebenan wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (19. November 2008)

Jo mach sie einfach auf Ignore.

Bin männlich aber alle weiblichen Spieler mit denen ich zusammen spiele könntest fragen, ich hab noch nie über Privat leben ausgefragt oder gefragt wie sie aussehen... Warum auch? 1.interessiert mich nicht 2.Geht es mich nichts an.

Das du auf alle schlussfolgerst find ich im übrigen nicht gut, es gibt genauso viele mit denen man gut reden kann.

btw. Solche Gilden sind laut Blizzard verboten, man darf niemand aufgrund des geschlechts, behinderung oder herkunft ausgrenzen, solch eine Gilde hatte es auf meinem Server (Alli seite) auch mal. Wurde gelöscht da sich anscheinend jemand beschwert hat, nichts dagegen aber ich find es sollten sich wirklich alle an die Regeln halten.

MfG


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> naja 47.... is auch nich grad vom frischfleischmarkt nebenan wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das durchaus nicht, aber ich denke in anbetracht des Altersunterschiedes auf jeden Fall und ausserdem, wer sagt, dass ältere Frauen schlecht/er sein sollen als jüngere? Ok klar, die Optik spielt ne entscheidende Rolle, immerhin isst man ja auch nix, was aussieht wien Hundehaufen, nur weil wer sagt es schmeckt super^^ (das soll jetzt kein Vergleich wie "Ältere Frauen sehen scheiße aus" sein!!!)


----------



## Blah (19. November 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> also sowas ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen (btw ich bin weiblich...*son bissel*)
> [...]



Haha, ein bisschen? xDDD Und ein bisschen Mann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> [...] wer sagt, dass ältere Frauen schlecht/er sein sollen als jüngere? [...]



Hab ich das gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur haste schonma riesen lust auf nen frisches brot gehabt und nach dem auspacken festgestellt, dass das ding doch schon älter und trockener ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du weisst auf was ich hinaus will...


----------



## Shrukan (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Wenn ein Spieler einen weibl. Char sieht denkt der Mann am anderen Ende wesentlich anders als wenn da ein mänl. Char rumläuft, egal wer dahinter steckt.
Es liegt einfach so in der Natur, dass Mann einer Frau helfen will zB

Ich gestatte mir persönlich nicht solche Fragen, die direkt und gezielt klingen: Bist du weiblich? Wie alt? Aussehen? usw..
Ich habe ingame eine Frau kennengelernt aber nicht über den Weg den du hier schilderst. 
Ich glaub sie hat mich sogar zuerst angeschrieben.
Wir sind erst mal einfach Instanzen gegangen, haben über alles mögliche geschrieben, das hat sich dann Stück für Stück gesteigert, bis
wir uns richtig super verstanden haben.

Aber was ich von ihr sagen kann, auf Allianz haben sie sehr viele Leute dauernd angeschrieben, weswegen sie auf Horde gewechselt ist ^^
Also wenn ihr euch auf solche Typen einlässt, tut es mir Leid.
/ignore und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das sind halt meist die nicht so reifen Jungen die WoW als Single-Börse sehen.
Sucht euch am besten aus mit wem ihr verkehren wollt und nicht die Typen die euch dann fragen.


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Hab ich das gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jao das schon, aber dann haste eben 2 Optionen, wegwerfen oder eben mal altes Brot probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Wir sind nur Sklaven unserer Instinkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Hab ich das gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es gibt aberauch dinge wie wein oder whiskey die mit zunehmendem alter immer besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (19. November 2008)

Mhh also ich kann dir auch nicht zustimmen, hatte in meiner alten Gilde auch mehrere Weibliche Spieler und hab auch so welche getroffen. Und? Es hat niemand jemals etwas gesagt...

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal dich dumm stellen und das ganze RP lastig sehen. Ich meine das du dich nach deinem Char beschreibst wie du bist und aussiehst und so. Die Typen hören dann bestimmt auf mit dir zu schreiben...


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> Wir sind nur Sklaven unserer Instinkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



! qft



shartas schrieb:


> es gibt aberauch dinge wie wein oder whiskey die mit zunehmendem alter immer besser werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir reden nich über geschmack sondern über optik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holsinger (19. November 2008)

KA warum das gemacht wird, liegt wohl einfach in der männlichen Natur solche sachen zu machen wie 2deutige BEmerkungen/Anspielungen. Dagegen kann man wohl wenig machen, mich persönlich hat der thread aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht u ich werd versuchen mich n wenig zusammenzureißen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Cutalion


----------



## Elenie (19. November 2008)

Huhuu,

bin ebenfalls eine Frau und weiß, wovon du redest. Allerdings habe ich einfach mein Verhalten geändert. Wenn du keine Lust mehr auf stundenlange Quatschereien hast, sag das. Keine Ausreden mehr, sondern frei so, wie es ist. Nach dem Motto: "So, genug gequatscht, ich werd jetzt mal weiterquesten/raiden/... Ich wünsch dir was". Wenn sie privates wissen wollen: "Sei nicht so neugierig", hört er nicht auf "Nerv nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

Du musst nicht immer zu allen nett sein, sag ihnen, wanns reicht. Wers nicht akzeptieren kann, hat in deinem Freundeskreis eh nichts verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist sehr simpel und effektiv. 

Ach... mein Freund hat mal nen weiblichen Char gespielt und zwar überzeugend (RP). Er wurde auch ständig von irgendwelchen Typen genervt und zwar richtig krass. Er sagte mir immer wieder, wie peinlich er das Verhalten der Männer fand und war sehr überrascht, wie sehr die auf ne virtuelle Figur abfahren konnten.

Liebe Grüße
Elenie


----------



## Schutzpala (19. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Mein Gott, tue ich doch nicht...
> 
> OKAY sorry, ersetze "alle" durch "die meisten"



sry,aber da ists mir übergekocht...

"die meisten"

das ist ein Protzentsatz von über 50%...

Also...rechnen wir mal nach...Wenn 50% aller Spieler eines Servers (heterosexuelle) Männer sind (und ich denke jeder kann sich auch ohne Statistik denken,dass es auf dem Durchschnitts-Server mehr sind)...ist das Resultat,dass mindestens 25,0000...1% all dieser Spieler sich gegenüber Frauen "unvernünftig" benehmen...in meinen Ohren klingt das so dermaßen übertrieben,dass sich sogar die Redaktion der Bildzeitung zweimal überlegen würde,ob sie soetwas der Öffentlichkeit zur Schau stellen würde...

So...da das jetzt geklärt ist,kommt nun mein "coming out"...ich bin ein 16 Jahre alter Schüler (Kiddy) und spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW...ich spiele sowohl männliche als auch weibliche Charaktere und wurde niemals bis jetzt dazu aufgefordert mein Geschlecht/Alter/Aussehen/Beziehungsstatus preiszugeben...mir wurde lediglich von einem (männlichen) Level 1 Charakter darauf angesprochen,dass meine Schurkin doch ein "Heißer Feger" sei,was ich aber nicht als persönliche Beleidigung sondern vielmehr als belanglosen Kommentar,der auf meinen Charakter nicht jedoch auf mich als Spieler bezogen war...

wie dem auch sei...ich find das ganze ein bisschen deskriminierend...denn auch wenns kommunistisch klingt...irgendwo sollten wir alle (und das gilt für Männer genauso wie für Frauen) gleich behandelt werden...und wenn du dich vom anderen Geschlecht angegriffen fühlst solltest du dir ein Weg überlegen,wie du deine Identität vor eben diesen Spielern schützt (sry mikro ist kaputt)...jedenfalls ist das posten in einem Forum nicht unbedingt die richtige Lösung,da sich ein Problem so nicht bessert,sondern dich in deiner Meinung bestärkt da wir Männer diese Kritik mit Humor wegstecken könnten...vielleicht solltest du deine Threads in zukunft neutral statt einseitig verfassen und deine Fakten nicht so stark aufpusten,dass sich niemand,der nicht deine Meinung vertritt angegriffen fühlt...das ist natürlich kein muss,aber ich fühle mich schon angegriffen von dir mit Leuten,die ich nicht kennen über einen Kamm geschoren zu werden,weil ich laut dir (sagst du nicht direkt,kommt aber so rüber) mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von >50% zu einer Gruppe von Menschen gehöre,die südlich des Bauchnabels mehr organische Substanz hat als ein weibliches Lebewesen,mich gegenüber selbigen aus dem eben genannten Grund nicht benehmen kann,WoW spiele und mein Verhalten im echten Leben auf mein Verhalten im Spiel abfärbt...was soll man sagen...das ist nicht sinnig,noch zutreffend...kann man nur Hoffen,dass das hier alles nur ein Fehlgriff war und ich die Sache schlicht missverstanden hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Zum Schluss möchte ich noch betonen,dass ich keinen Forenthread einrichten würde,wenn mich eine Frau nach abschicken dieses Posts per PM nach intimen Einzelheiten aus meinem Privatleben fragen würde...*


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. November 2008)

1. www.seidseit.de
2. Diskriminierung
3. Kollektivierung
4. Thread ist doof


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (19. November 2008)

Vor einer halben Stunde hätte ich der Threaderstellerin noch widersprochen, weil ich sowas noch nie erlebt hab....aber jetzt..Irgendwie ist es die Ironie des Schicksals, die mich gerade eben in die Arme eines heimlichen Verehrers getrieben hat. Er hat sogar gefleht, mir helfen zu können. Das Lustige daran ist nur, dass er einen weiblichen Charakter spielt *gg*. 
Ich mach mir da allerdings nichts draus, denn er war nett und hilfsbereit und hat sich entgegen aller Vorurteile äußerst reif verhalten und keine pädophilen Sprüche losgelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (19. November 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Hrm...willkommen in der World of Lovecraft (Cthullu lässt grüßen^^)
> 
> Ich denke du verallgemeinerst da vielzusehr. Ich spiele jetzt seit ner wirklich langen Zeit WoW und habe relativ viele weibliche Spieler im Bekanntenkreis.
> Allerdins hat sich noch niemals eine dieser Spielerinen darüber beklagt, dauernd dumpf von der Seite angesprochen zu werden.
> ...



Ohmann. Ne, mach mal ein Experiment und geh random in eine Gruppe mit Männern.

4 Männer, 1 Mädel.

einer ist schwul, mit dem kommt man gut klar, mind. einer, der meint Mädels haben in WoW nix zu suchen und wollen nur spielen. Die ganze Zeit findet er es witzig, Sprüche zu bringen wie "Warum ist die Frau auf dem Balkon?? Kette zu lang *wuahahahaha*" zu machen und ist sich zudem für keine Zote zu schade.

Der dritte hört nur "Ich bin ein Mädchen" und seine Hypophyse spielt sofort sämtliche Geigenklänge, die Bollywood erfunden hat. Fortan wird das weibliche Wesen als grundsätzlich Begattungswillig eingestuft und hat gefälligst absolut glücklich zu sein, dass ER es dazu ausgewählt hat. 

Jede gescheite Frau bekommt bei diesen beiden Figuren sofort das Gefühl, dass die beiden Möchtegernbegatter sämtliche Sexguides auswendig gelernt haben und nun in der Realinstanz mal testen wollen, wie gut die Guides sind.

Der vierte hat, wenn man Glück hat, noch sämtliche Sinne beisammen und man kann mit ihm durchaus vernünftig reden. 

Und wenn man dann noch erzählt, dass man in einer Beziehung lebt, oje, dann wirds ganz schlimm. Entweder wird der jeweilige Frauenpartner bemitleidet, weil sie soviel spielt oder sie wird bemitleidet, weil sie soviel spielen muss und nichts besseres im haus zu tun hat.

Z.b. das Mammut grillen, was Herr Neandertaler nach Haus gebracht hat.

In diesem Sinne ein fröhliches Uga-Aga an alle Männer und die, die sich dafür halten.

*grmpf*


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Elenie schrieb:


> Er sagte mir immer wieder, wie peinlich er das Verhalten der Männer fand und war sehr überrascht, wie sehr die auf ne virtuelle Figur abfahren konnten.



Das hab ich auch festgestellt und soziemlich das Selbe gesagt, in der Zeit, als ich mich als Frau in einem Chat ausgegeben hatte.


----------



## Jiushi (19. November 2008)

also ich finde es gut wenn frauen mitspielen und sich auch outen weil das, dass spiel irgfendwie besser amcht ich hasse es wenn 2 von drei weiblichen chars männlich sind...... (nich weil ich jetzt drauf geil wäre oder so ........) nein weil ich einfach naja das ist irgendwie ein bisschen gestört sry da fragt man sich shcon ich habe noch nie eine w mit mchar gesehen jedoch gibts fast mehr m mit wchars als w mit wchar... (für RPG geht das natürlich noch weniger) Ich finde Männer und Frauen zusammen am besten naja hatte schon öfters die erfahrung, dass spät am abend nur noch männer in der Gilde dei Gespräche dan föllig abschweifen (MEin Freundin hats so gar nicht gerne, ICh habs ihr mal so gemacht  usw) da vermisse ich Frauen denn mit ihnen kann man auch normal sprechen und ich habe sie auch nochnie mit sprüchen wie sie îhren freund flachgelegt haben den gildenchannel zuspammen sehen ^.^ 


Für mehr Frauen in WoW und weniger Männliche Frauenchars!!!


----------



## Rhokan (19. November 2008)

Is doch alles wie im RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (19. November 2008)

Ich bin in einer Gilde, wo:
- 1 Frau
- der Rest nur männer sind xDD
die frau ist unsere gildenmeisterin und ist eig immer freundlich und so...naja belästigt fühlt sie sich nicht oder so^^ evtl mal ein kleiner scherz oder so mehr nicht


----------



## Daretina (19. November 2008)

oje 1000 seiten xD 

Ich denke zu dem ganzen gelaber muss man auch sagen das es andersherum genau so ist. 

Muste mal ne Frau anschreiben und zusammen schnautzen weil sie nen wow bekannten so mit cs und so nem mist genervt hat xD nachdem ich ihr gesagt hab sie soll entlich meinen Kerl in ruhe lassen war ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab selbst als frau schon solche sachen erlebt. aber es ist eher selten der fall. Weiß gott nich so oft wie du beschreibst ^^
Outen brauch sich keine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist klar das es auch frauen gibt die spielen. Und ich halt nich zurück das ich ne Frau bin. Wiso auch wer nervt bekommt nen spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn ich ihn nur auf seine rechte hand und selbst is der Mann hinweise xD

Als frau wird man eigentlich eher mit offenen armen und mit weniger vorurteilen entfangen. Andstatt dumm angemacht. 
Wenn dir oder euch das oft passiert solltet ihr eher über euch nachdenken als über die kerle die dahinter stehn ^^ 

gruß

edit sagt:
SUFU gibt 1000 andere Theards mit dem thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. November 2008)

Cornflakes gab sich eisnt als Frau aus und verarschte paar Leute..
Ein Gildenkollege der so sehr viel Gold machte brachte mich auf die tolle idee.^^

Ich hatte mal auf einem RP Server eine Blutelfin Magierin und ich sagte den Leuten das ich wirklich eine Frau bin wenn dannach gefragt wurde.
In paar Tagen hatte ich schon 3 Verehrer die mir hilfe anboten beim Questen, ziehen durch Dungeons mit den Mainchars und Gold.
Wenn man mich nach dem aussehen fragte, sagte ich das die Leute meinen ich sehe wie Jessica Alba aus und bin 17jahre alt. Da man generell misstrauisch ist, gaben sie mir ihre ICQ adressen und ich schickte ihnen Fotos von meiner Cousine die tatsächlich ähnlichkeit mit Jessica Alba hat.

Der einte flüsterte mich den ganzen Tag zu wie sehr er mich liebe, wie hübsch ich bin und gab mir ziemlich viel Gold mit der begründung: "für so eine Traumfrau wie du würde ich sogar mit WoW aufhören"^^ Nach paar tagen sagte er zu mir das er erst 15 ist und ob der altersunterschied schlimm währe.
Der andere wollte sich umbedingt mit mir treffen in RL und fragte wo ich wohne, da ich ausser im Aldi Süd noch nie in Deutschland war schaute ich kurz auf die Landkarte und sagte spontan "Frankfurt am Main", der andere völlig ausm Häuschen sagte das er auch dort Wohnt und gab mir seine ganze Adresse.
Der Dritte fragte ob ich auf RP-Sex lust hätte. Er entführt mich nach Tirisfal zum Friedhof (er ist ein Untoter) und per Emote beschrieb er ziemlich genau was er so am tun ist. Genauere details gibts keine da es nicht Jugendfrei ist.^^

Später erfuhren immer mehr das ich eine "Frau" bin und kam öfters mal fragen ob ich lust auf RP-Sex hätte, wie gross der Busen ist, ob ich noch Jungfrau währe, wo ich Wohne, ob ein treffen möglich ist usw... Ich löschte den Charakter und zockte wieder einen meiner 70er und kein stress mehr.. (war nur lvl35)


Ich behandle alle Menschen gleich, ob Frau oder Mann ist mir in WoW scheissegal, Frauen kriegen nicht ne extra nette Packung Cornflakes.. Im Spiel bin ich nicht auf Partnersuche sondern will spielen, spass haben und plaudern können.


----------



## krutoi (19. November 2008)

wahrscheinlich weil man bei frauen die man in wow trifft erst in der phantasie so eine ungefähre vorstellung von ihrem aussehen bildet. und ich meine welche phantasie frau ist denn hässlich? oder stellt ihr euch ständig fette männer mit essensresten im bart und einem tanktop voller fettflecken wo auch die haare aus jeder öffnung hervorquillen vor? eher nicht. dadurch resultiert das verstärkte interresse am anderen geschlecht bei online spielen.
außerdem kann man bei einer frau die man im reallife trifft selber abchecken wie sie aussieht und ob sie einem gefällt. bei einem mmo muss man da halt mal nachfrage. ob die antworten die man bekommt auch ehrlich sind sei mal dahingestellt.

edit:
lol mein vorposter ist ja eine richtige rp-hure XD


----------



## blutlady (19. November 2008)

Nimm´s doch mit Humor ^^ ich denke es gibt schlimmeres als das dich wer nach deinem Aussehen oder so fragt und flirte doch sonst einfach mal mit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich denke mal als erwachsene Frau steht man über solchen belanglosen Sachen oder nicht?? 

Ich hab gerne meinen Spass und gebe auch mal ne zweideutige Antwort zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sehe das einfach gelassener ist mal mein Tipp an Dich


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. November 2008)

Es wurde glaube ich gesagt, aber der Mann hat nun einmal das Bedürfnis sich möglichst "Flächendeckend" zu vermehren - und das ist jetzt kein Witz, sondern evolutionstechnisch (Überleben der Art sichern), begründet. Ihr Frauen habt einfach dass Problem, dass Ihr die Welt vollkommen "Neutral" betrachtet und erst unglaublich viele Gefühle entwickeln müsst, um euch für das andere Geschlecht zu interessieren - bei Männern hingegen funktioniert dies recht einfach. Frau = möglicher "Paarungspartner" - dementsprechend direkt geht "Mann" auch auf die Frauen zu. Es ist Teil seiner Natur. Und nein - ich grabe keine Frau in WoW an, weil das kaum der richtige Ort dafür ist. Allerdings sollte die holde Weiblichkeit mal so langsam von dem allzu emanzipierten Ross herunterkommen und die Gattung Mann - auch als humanes, individuelles Wesen mit Stärken und Schwächen betrachten -  denn diese Fähigkeit ist euch leider abhanden gekommen.

By the way: Ich behandele auch Männlein und Weiblein gleich im Spiel ...


----------



## Psychogeist (19. November 2008)

Frauen sind jawohl mal sowas von OP!!
Nerf plx!!


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> auch als humanes, individuelles Wesen mit Stärken und Schwächen betrachten



Ja, das stimmt schon, ich mein, wir könnten ja jetzt auch nen Thread eröffnen in welchem wir uns beschweren, dass ihr Frauen sehr oft eigebildet, zickig oder was auch immer seit. Klar ist das Thema "(sexuelle) Belästigung" wohl weitaus gravierender als eben genannte, aber ich würde meinen, dass wir alle, egal ob M oder W einfach mit dem andern Geschlecht leben müssen wie es ist und vielleicht sollten wir auch mal alle drüber nachdenken, zumindest inGame, an unseren "Schwächen/Macken" zu arbeiten.

@mein Vorposter Psychogeist

Ähm ja.. sowas ist natürlich auch sehr kreativ und geistreich und wird sicherlich das allgemeine Ansehen der Männern steigern....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. November 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> wir könnten ja jetzt auch nen Thread eröffnen in welchem wir uns beschweren, dass ihr Frauen sehr oft eigebildet, zickig oder was auch immer seit.



Einmal das, und ich ergänze: Völlig unrealistische Vorstellungen von einem Mann und überzogene Erwartungshaltungen ... andererseits sollen wir wie dressierte Hündchen bei Fuss sitzen ... sorry meine Damen, so läuft das nun mal nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nero4444 (19. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> hab "RL" auch eine freundin...ich behandle weibliche spieler innerhalb der spielwelt wie alle anderen...bin sogar etwas freundlicher und versuche mich "etwas" zu benehmen...(ausdrucksweise usw.) wenn ich weiß das spielerinnen am start sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Könnten meine Worte sein. Ich find es mit na Frau eher sogar ruhiger und angenehmer zu zocken. Wobei es da auch schwarze Schafe gibt.

Problem welches ich sehe ist die Anonymität welche das Internet bietet. Die User die ein voll labern und blöd anmachen ist es egal. Sobald mich Leute voll labern lass ich die Links stehen. Habe auch schon 2 Gilden deswegen verlassen weil da der größte Teil nur obercoole Leute waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (19. November 2008)

Ich glaub ich spiel nicht dasselbe WoW oO
Hab noch nie anzügliche Sprüche oder ähnliches mitbekommen, obwohl ich selber ne Frau bin und auch nur weibliche Chars spiele... Kenne auch keine Frauen, die "ausgefragt" wurden.
Bisher hatte ich nur ganz normale Gespräche. Nebenbei, die meiste Zeit unterhalte ich mich mit Männern^^ Nicht mal meine kleinen Blutelfin wurde jemals angemacht xD

Ich hab nur einen Tipp an die Frauen die belästigt werden: Überdenkt mal eure Verhaltensweise. In vielen Fälle, seid mir nicht böse, verschuldet ihr es selber. An den anderen kleinen Prozentsatz: Darüber lachen und vergessen. Gibt ja Igno etc ;-)


----------



## Dinquisitor (19. November 2008)

Also ich steh dazu, dass ich prinzipiell und immer entsprechende Anspielungen mache, wenn wir einen Gildenraid haben - das schöne daran ist, dass es keine Frau (und wir haben bei uns schon einen recht hohen Frauenanteil prozentuall gesehen, wenn ich das so mal rechne) in der Gilde bei uns gibt, die sich daran stört.

Der Grund liegt nun nicht darin, dass ich so unwiderstehlich bin (bin natürlich total unwiderstehlich und überhaup tund sowieso, aber..... prinzipiell und nur meiner Frau ggüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), oder sonstwas, sondern darin, dass... naja... zu den Kerlen bei uns in der Gilde bin ich genauso^^ - vl. weil es einige bei uns genauso sehen ist bei uns die Stimmung im TS immer so super, k.A. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber in jedem Fall kann das durchaus spassig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und allgemein: nicht alle Kerle sind "notgeil", oder auf dem "über-WoW-krieg-ich-endlich-eine-schnitte-ab-und-muss-mir-nit-mehr-einen-von-der-Palme-wedeln" Trip. Man sollte mit so Verallgemeinerungen doch ein wenig vorsichtig sein, finde ich jedenfalls.

So long. (nein, das ist keine Anspielung^^)

Dinqui


----------



## Dranay (19. November 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Einmal das, und ich ergänze: Völlig unrealistische Vorstellungen von einem Mann und überzogene Erwartungshaltungen ... andererseits sollen wir wie dressierte Hündchen bei Fuss sitzen ...



Glaub mir, das gilt nicht nur für Frau -> Mann sondern auch für Mann -> Frau.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. November 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das gilt nicht nur für Frau -> Mann sondern auch für Mann -> Frau.



I know .. habe ich auch nie bestritten


----------



## Kannto (20. November 2008)

Hi

also was mir jetzt erst bei dem thema auffällt dass frauen in rnd grps im ts immer viel weniger reden als männer vllt haben die sowas schon erlebt wobei mir keiner einfällt der so drauf is

naja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (20. November 2008)

Also ich wenn hier das Lese Finde ich irgendwo nicht wirklich das Problem,

1. Wenn ich nicht will das mich jemand anmacht ( Anbaggert ) dann sage ich dieser Person das Deutlich 
    Jedoch sehe ich das so aus dem Spielerinnen Umkreis den ich habe das Es zu vielen Bzw den Meisten Frauen Sogar Gefällt umworben zu werden !!!

 Ich weiß wirklich nicht wo dein Problem ist ?
 Ich geh jetzt mal von der Allgemeinheit aus und Den Gesprächen und Vorurteilen die es Gibt:
 Es heißt ja immerwieder Pc Spieler/innen wären Dick , Abreitslos usw.
 Wenn ich jetzt dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehören würde wäre ich froh bis zu einem Gewissen Maß angemacht zu werden
 Aber fakt is doch das es euer Ego zu einem Gewissen Punkt Aufbaut und genau das wollt ihr doch !!!


Meine Persönliche meinung zu diesem Ganzen ist Ich finde es natürlich auch super wenn eine frau im Raid beteiligt ist ( schon allein weil da der Raid Interessanter und nicht so langweilig wird )

Jedoch wird es Sich nie beseitigen lassen dieses Kleine Problem 
Es wird immer in einer Art und weiße solche Versuche geben 

Wie oben schon gesagt wenn es dich wirklich stört sag es dieser Person Deutlich und Klar das es für dich nicht soweit bzw zu irgendetwas kommen wird !!!
Hoffe meine Kleine Meinung wird jetzt nicht Falsch aufgefasst oder ähnliches .

Mfg Core2Reality


----------



## Jeryhn (20. November 2008)

naja viele frauen werden auch auf der strasse blöd angemacht, wieso sollten die gleichen leute,die sowas machen, nicht auch wow spielen? zudem ist es öfters normal, dass ein mann an einer frau, die gemeinsamme interesen wie er hat, interessiert ist.


----------



## Naliah (20. November 2008)

ein paar freundinnen von mir is das auch schon passiert!! haben die dann einfach auf die ignore liste gepackt und fertig

ich würds auch machen! hatte aber noch nie ein problem bis jez!


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (20. November 2008)

Also ich glaube von mir sagen zu können dass ich Frauen in WoW nicht grundsätzlich anders behandle als Kerle, und erst recht nicht dass ich mit jeder Frau die ich in WoW kennen lerne erstmal stundenlang über ihr Privatleben reden will, das einzige was mal vorkommt wäre dass man manchmal vielleicht etwas zuvorkommender oder nachsichter bin. Bei Spielerinnen die ich schon länger kenne mach ich vielleicht mal die ein oder andere zweideutige Aussage, aber die wissen dann wie das gemeint ist weil sie mich kennen, das tue ich im RL aber genauso bei Freundinnen. Nicht alle sind gleich..........


----------



## DreiHaare (20. November 2008)

Es gibt eben haufenweise dumme Kerls, das ist leider Fakt. Die Anzahl derer wird im Laufe der Jahre auch nicht kleiner, wie man vielleicht vermuten könnte. Ich bin zwar nicht weiblich, habe aber mit all meinen Chars den Chat schon länger komplett ausgestellt. Dummheit äußert sich bei WoW-Spielern durchaus nicht nur in fragwürdigen zweideutigen Aussagen gegenüber dem weiblichen Geschlecht.
Mir geht es ähnlich wie der Dame, die das Thema eröffnet hat...ich habe eine eigene 2-Mann-Gilde gegründet, damit ich mir die Dämlichkeiten und Frechheiten anderer Spieler so wenig wie möglich antun muss.
WoW ist aber kein Spiegel der Gesellschaft. Hier jedoch agiert man sehr anonym und denkt, man könnte sich aufgrund dessen mehr herausnehmen. Das angenehme Gruppenspiel aus den Anfängen ist leider so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn man sich auf "Abenteuer" mit unbekannten Spielern einlässt. Man kann aber vorbeugen, wenn man nur in Gruppen mit bereits bekannten und einem angenehmen Spielern spielt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich helfe nach wie vor gern...doch der Ton macht auch nach wie vor die Musik. Fällt jemand verbal aus der Rolle, wird er aus der Gruppe gekickt und findet seinen Platz auf der Ignorelist.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. November 2008)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Also ich wenn hier das Lese Finde ich irgendwo nicht wirklich das Problem,
> 
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht wo dein Problem ist ?
> Ich geh jetzt mal von der Allgemeinheit aus und Den Gesprächen und Vorurteilen die es Gibt:
> ...



Du bist ja ein hervorragender Frauenversteher, Bengel.
Man kann hier wirklich täglich viel Schwachsinn lesen, doch du gibst Schwachsinn mit deinen Worten noch eine ganz besondere Note.

Unglaublich


----------



## maniac-kun (20. November 2008)

make love not warcraft


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir Frauen schon eine eigene Gilde gegründet nur mit weiblichen Wesen, weil wir einfach genervt sind.



Meinst du nicht dass das vllt sogar ein Mitgrund sein könnte? Wenn einer der beschriebenen Kerle (die ja wirklich nicht 100% aller Spieler ausmachen) weis dass das eine Frauengilde ist und deswegen gerade dich zb aus den 10 Leuten im LFG tool in seine Gruppe holt weil er denkt er könnte dann während der Inni irgendwas bei dir erreichen? Aber gut..... einfach Ignorieren oder dein eindeutiges Desinteresse zeigen


----------



## Ekmir (20. November 2008)

hmm, es wurde eigendlich schon alles gesagt, mensch mädels macht euch nicht so wichtig!! ich spiele als mann, auch nen weiblichen char und bin schon mal angemacht worden, na und, ich hab drüber köstlich gelacht!! zumal es sich alles nur virtuell abspielt, also keine angst vor körperlichem schaden.


mfg


----------



## cheekoh (20. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich oute mich auch mal: nämlich als homosexuell und finds auch immer sehr witzig wenn leute sagen: der schwule mob, dabei wäre das rein theoretisch nicht mal möglich, es sei denn klein arthas hat damals wirklich nur mit pamelas puppe gespielt XD

ich zum beispiel spiele einen weiblichen blutelfen wei ich persönlich finde, dass wenn ich mich mit meinen hetero kollegen unterhalte das manchmal ein bisschen primitiv ist..
bitte junx jetzt nicht rumflamen nicht alle sind gemeint aber aus meiner erfahrung habe ich mit weiblichen chars die auch im Rl weibliche mädels sind die lustigsten und intelligentesten gespräche...

meine beste freundin zockt auch wow und wird grundsätzlich von irgendwelchen 13 und 14 jährigen jungs angebaggert die immer punkt 15 uhr online gehen (wahrscheinlich schulschluss)  

also mädels wenns euch nervt meldet euch aufd anethoron an und messaged mir deathknighta....

Ich bin für Girlpower XD


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (20. November 2008)

ich hab auch schon ein paar girls in wow kennen gelernt und ein kleiner flirt war immer drin ist doch klar das man die mädels mal abcheckt
auf alexstrasza hatten wir auch mal so ne uschigilde "Die verruchten schwestern" die hatten es faust dick hinter die ohren
wie heisst denn deine gilde wo nur mädels drin sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht geht da ja was


----------



## ExoHunter (20. November 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler



Du weißt doch nicht mal, was Pädophil bedeutet.


----------



## Shirley1012 (20. November 2008)

Also wenn dich das wirklich stört dann lass es am besten mit WoW spielen. Ich bin auch ne Frau und ich bin stolz darauf wenn mich jmd toll findet oder mit mir flirtet... außerdem gibts viele Möglichkeiten wenn dich das so stört zum Beispiel auf ignore setzen. Und nein wir Frauen haben es überhaupt nicht schwer, das sind nur Worte Worter die dir nichts können. Und den Vorteil den wir Frauen haben ist das man uns halt so viel Interesse entgegen bringt frag mich echt was daran jetzt so schlimm oder belästigend ist. Es sei denn natürlich du bist prüde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekmir (20. November 2008)

es kann ja sein, das es für mich (von der uhrzeit her) ein wenig spät is aber is jetzt jeder mann der nen weiblichen char spielt, homosexuell oder wenn mann nen mann spielt, gleich ein lüsternes schwein?? ich hoffe, das ich da was falsch verstanden habe!! 

mfg


----------



## Shadoweffect (20. November 2008)

> Ich mach mir da allerdings nichts draus, denn er war nett und hilfsbereit und hat sich entgegen aller Vorurteile äußerst reif verhalten *und keine pädophilen Sprüche losgelassen*



Was sind denn pädophile Sprüche?
Hey du geile Grundschülerin, darf ich an deiner Schultüte knabbern?

lol


----------



## Gemüsegurke (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Wie siehst denn so aus? Beschreib dich mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (20. November 2008)

falscher server?
also bei uns in der gilde gibts nix dergleichen 

ich mein man lernt sich kennen klar. was arbeitest du? wie alt bist du? wie heißt du? ect pepe blabla 
aber das sind eher normale fragen wenn man kontakte knüpft ich weis immer gern mit wem ich halt zusammenspiele besonders innerhalb der gilde 

aber ich frag die mädels nichts anderes als die männlichen ingame freunde 

find das irgendwie lustig wenn leute meinen oder hoffen innerhalb von wow die liebe ihres lebens zu finden 



cheekoh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich oute mich jetzt mal als männlich und hetero (Wer hätte das jetzt erwartet???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich spiel auch einen weiblichen Blutelfen als Main.... 
genaugenommen sind fast alle meine charaktere weibliche blutelfen mit ausnahme von dem dudu und dem schami (hab jede charakterklasse einmal) 
ich kapier nicht warum jeder kerl der sich einen weiblichen blutelfen macht meint er müsse sich dafür rechtfertigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man horde spielen will und alle anderen männlichen rassen oder auch männliche blutelfen gefallen aus ästhetischen gründen nicht macht man sich eben einen weiblichen char ist doch jacke wie hose ... die stats sind am ende die selben und noch dazu gefällt der char einem auch noch Optisch

aber cheeko erklär mir mal bitte was das geschlecht deines charakters mit der primitivität deiner gespräche zu anderen spielern hat, i just dont get it 
wenn ich meinen tauren spiele hab ich die selben gespräche wie mit meinen blutelfen
die konversationen führt die person die den char steuert nicht der char selbst


----------



## EliteOrk (20. November 2008)

Hm, also ich benehme mich genau anders rum als du beschrieben hast mit Frauen in wow :>

Sie sind schlechte Spieler, nerven im TS und man kann mit ihnen in der virtuellen Welt sowieso nicht das machen, wofür sie geschaffen sind :>

Nennt mich frauenfeindlich, aber das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema...


----------



## Zhiala (20. November 2008)

Das ist doch nur ein Spiel, nicht so aufregen^^

1. Nicht so ernst nehmen was da alles getextet wird, ist ja meistens nicht böse gemeint
2. Wenn jemand nicht will das seiner halbnackten Elfe hinterhergepfiffen wird erstellt nen Kerl
3. Es ist eure Sache ob ihr antwortet, die Wahrheit sagt oder jemanden ignoriert. Wenn jemand nach eurem Aussehen fragt könnt ihr immernoch sagen das ihr klein, dick und pickelig seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab sowohl gute Erfahrungen mit meinen Mitspielern gemacht als auch schlechte. Die Gilde in der mein Freund und ich jetzt sind ist sehr nett und es gibt viele Paare so das es in den Raids meist 50/50 steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann auch sein das ich es nicht als schlimm oder verletztend ansehe wenn blöde Sprüche kommen, es gibt höchstens ein Echo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 Jahre als einzige aktive Spielerin in einem Paintball-Team verleihen nebenbei auch Immunität gegen rote Ohren ;P 
Lustig ist es dann im TS wenn die Jungs auf einmal versuchen zivilisiert und anständig zu sein, nicht zu fluchen usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nein, ich bin kein Mannweib! Ich kann auch kochen, mich schminken und stundenlang shoppen....aber halt auch tanken oder dots verteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Seratos (20. November 2008)

Hab in meiner Gilde viele Spielerinnen, das da mal ab und an 2 deutiges fällt is klar, aber nachdem man darüber gelacht hat, ist wieder lles beim alten, also ganz normal miteinander reden usw.
Und was bringt es mir das privatleben von denen zu durchwühlen?^^
Hab ne freundin, und das reicht, muss nicht noch i-eine bei wow belästigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (20. November 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Hm, also ich benehme mich genau anders rum als du beschrieben hast mit Frauen in wow :>
> 
> Sie sind schlechte Spieler, nerven im TS und man kann mit ihnen in der virtuellen Welt sowieso nicht das machen, wofür sie geschaffen sind :>
> 
> Nennt mich frauenfeindlich, aber das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema...



selten so einen überflüssigen hauffen scheiße in einem Satz gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat dir deine freundin das loot weggewürfelt und anschließend schlussgemacht oder warum schreibst du so einen hrinrissigen schwachsinn daher?


----------



## Mayroi (20. November 2008)

wie einige frauen immer wieder probleme haben mit männern.... ich hatte noch NIE probleme mit dem anderen geschlecht, aber bei 90% die doof angemacht werden versteh ich es wenn die männer drauf anspringen...

ja frauen sind totaaal unschuldig an der situation:

Beispiel TS:

Frau: Boar ich war gestern so hacke zu ich hab im garten nackt getanzt in der Nacht und irgendwann kam mein Nachbar raus
Typen: Ui so richtig nackt? Gar nix an?
Frau: BLA was geht dich das an? gehts dir noch ganz richtig bla bli blub....


joar *augen roll* bösen männer


----------



## Gemüsegurke (20. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> selten so einen überflüssigen hauffen scheiße in einem Satz gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab bischer auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen...oder was sich so nennt, in WoW meist dadurch auffallen, dass sie im TS alles vollquasseln.


----------



## Zhiala (20. November 2008)

"Hm, also ich benehme mich genau anders rum als du beschrieben hast mit Frauen in wow :>

Sie sind schlechte Spieler, nerven im TS und man kann mit ihnen in der virtuellen Welt sowieso nicht das machen, wofür sie geschaffen sind :>

Nennt mich frauenfeindlich, aber das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema..."



der arme Kleine hatte heute abend kein Gute-Nacht-Küsschen oder er hat ernsthafte Probleme über die er eher mal mit einem guten Psychologen reden sollte -.-

Wie sagte doch mal ein netter Mensch..."Du hast hier soviel verloren wie ein Einbeiniger bei der Arschtret-WM"
*just my 2 cent*


----------



## Trashman (20. November 2008)

Hallo...  

Ich bin auch ein Mädel, wenn auch mit einem momentan männlichen Account, aber das liegt daran, dass buffed.de mich mit meinem Account nicht schreiben lassen will....

Also zum Thema Belästigung und Anreden von Männern im Spiel....

Seitdem ich WoW spiele, kommt es immer (egal ob im TS oder via whisper) wieder vor, dass ich angebaggert werde....
Leider ist es keine Seltenheit, dass Männer (egal welchen Alters), sobald sie wissen das ich weiblich bin, anfangen mich vollzutexten...
Ich war noch keine 2 Minuten on, war eigentlich noch auf dem Ladebildschirm und schon kam ein "hi süße"...
Es sind keine Kiddys... Sondern erwachsene Männer.
Klar kann man sie auf Igno setzen, aber soll man denn jeden auf die List setzen oder einen GM anschreiben, nur weil er einen belästigt? 
Dann käme ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr zum Lvln...
Manchmal nehmen sich die Männer einfach zu viel heraus... Ich habe deswegen schonmal Stress mit einem meiner ehemaligen Gildenmeister gehabt,
weil ich mich darüber beschwert habe, dass mich jemand wirklich derbe angebaggert hat, nur weil ich ihm beim Questen geholfen habe....
Genauso fällt auf, dass es immer weniger weibliche Spieler gibt, da dieses Problem anscheinend keine Seltenheit ist....
Soll man sich denn wirklich nur verstecken und seine wahre Identität verleugnen, nur weil man wieder Angst haben muss, dass man angebaggert wird?

Männer hört bitte auf, auch wenn es Mädels gibt, die in der tiefsten Pubertät sind und drauf stehen, aber nicht jede steht drauf... 
Und ich denke auch, wenn ein Mädel interessiert wäre, würde sie es zeigen...

Bei Xchar musste ich mein Profil Bild schon rausnehmen, da es Ingame immer schlimmer wurde.....

Bitte verhaltet euch doch entsprechend!!

Liebe Grüße Jeanny


----------



## Ceilyn (20. November 2008)

keine ahnung was du fuer probleme hast. 

ich spiele seit zig jahren mmogs und auch wow schon ne ganze weile. die meisten leute die ich kenne oder (in wow) bisher kennengelernt haben, waren nette typen..
ich hab immer gerne mit den kerlen gespielt.. und wenn mal ein dummer witz kommt, gibts halt was dummes zurueck.. eher fand ich es mit anderen frauen zusammen zuspielen anstrengender als mit ner horde jungs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nun so ein thread zu machen.. und sich darueber aufzuregen ist mal.. wayne :X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt immer und ueberall idioten. du gehst ja auch nicht gleich zu deinem chef oder lehrer, wenn dich ein kollege oder ein mitschueler bissi anbaggert oder flirtet?! O.o  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern versuchst es erstmal mit dem typen zu klaeren O.o 

ich sag nur : so wie es in den wald schallt, schallt es wieder heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (20. November 2008)

Also was ich hier von manchen frauen lese ^^

Startbildschirm und er schreibt dich mit "hi, Süße" an ? na ganz einfach.. schreib Salz zurück und setz ihn auf ignor ^^ 
wo is da das problem?
Ich hab auch so meine mitspieler die ich Maus oder Schatz nenne xD (Männliche^^) und das wenn mein freund danaben sitzt. Hat sich noch keiner Beschwert.

Denkt mal lieber daran das es vieleicht eher an euch liegt als an den anderen. Aber da sucht man bekanntlich zuletzt :/ 

ich sag nur nen Satz meines Raidleiters " Ab jetzt nehmen wir immer ne Frau mit in den Raid. Es geht viel gesitteter und weniger Caotisch zu" 

Auch sehr lustig isses wenn man außnahmsweise mal RND geht und dann eine/r schreibt sein mikro is kaputt xD 
Und nach 30 min wenn ich im ts rede wird aus dem Kaputten Mikro ne Frauenstimme ^^

Da sagen Männer sie verstehen die frauen nicht. Lasst euch gesagt sein ich als Frau oft auch nicht xD


----------



## Rantja (20. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ....
> Anders herum muss ich auch sagen, dass eine reine Frauengilde auch nichts für mich wäre. Warum sollte man nette und aufrichtige Menschen nur wegen ihres Geschlechts von irgendwas ausschließen? Man sollte sich halt gut überlegen wen man in seine Gilde holt und wen nicht, aber nur weil jemand weiblich ist heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie ein angenehmer Mitspieler ist, genau wie man man vielen Männern weit besser reden kann als mit einigen Frauen. Allerdings bin ich auch kein "Weibchen", dass bei der kleinsten Anspielung (besonders, wenn sie witzig gemeint war) direkt an die Decke geht, was ich in WoW auch schon des öfteren erlebt habe.



Wenigstens eine die es auf den Punkt bringt =)

Habe auch wen in der Gilde, der mich mit Schatzi, Hase, usw. begrüßt, nur daß  tut er bei ein paar anderen auch (männliche Spieler mit weiblichen Chars). Wenn mich jemand mal "angräbt", wieso nicht? Bin solo, flirten ist doch erlaubt und wenn du das nicht willst, sag das und/oder ignorier ihn. Dafür brauch man noch nichtmal die Ignoliste, einfach nicht antworten oder übergehen, die hören von alleine auf! Und was soll dir denn passieren? Wenn du so einen schleimigen Kerl in der Disco kennen lernst, mußt du ja noch befürchten, daß der dir nachrennt, aber in WoW ist das wohl schwer möglich. Kurzum: Leg dir einen dickeren Pelz zu und lach drüber!


----------



## Spitfire89 (20. November 2008)

Also wenn man das so liest und sieht wieviele Kerle meinen das sich die Frauen unnötig aufregen,es ja nur Spaß ist,typisch männlich,bla bla bla
kann man eigentlich theoretisch sagen das genau diese Kerle diejenigen im Spiel sind die die Frauen belästigen.
Ich hab es schon oft genug miterlebt das tatsächlich ne Frau online gekommen ist,zb in der Gilde und gleich so was wie "Hi Süße" usw kam
oder die Frauen gleich mit jeden Mist vollgelabert wurde.Ich glaube kaum das die Frauen es genießen sonst würde sich jetzt nicht die Erste beschweren.
So ein Verhalten hat auch nichts mit typisch männlich zu tun,dass ist einfach nur niveaulos und albern,ein richtier Mann kennt so was wie Anstand und 
behandelt weibliche Spieler genauso normal und freundlich wie es eigentlich auch jedem andern gegenüber sein sollte.
Diese Typen sind doch die Freaks (und das ist nicht positiv gemeint) die sich wie Orcs verhalten,den ganzen Tag im Zimmer hocken,fern ab vom Tageslicht
kein einziges richtiges Mädchen als Freundin (im sinne von Freundschaft) haben und dann wenn im Spiel eins ankommt sich wie ein Wolf aufs Schaf stürzen.
Ein tolles Beispiel von Belästigung gab es mal bei AoC,ne Spielerin sagt im Channel sie ist ne Frau und es hat keine 10sek gedauert bis jeder (notgeile) Kerl den Channel vollgetextet hat mit Titten,Süße,usw.
Über solche Kerle kann man echt nur lachen,Dummheit hat eben keine Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (20. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Was sind denn pädophile Sprüche?
> Hey du geile Grundschülerin, darf ich an deiner Schultüte knabbern?
> 
> lol


HAHA made my night !!!


----------



## BigWorm (20. November 2008)

also ich hab nun mittlerweile einige weibliche WoW-Bekannte und mus sagen das die besser spielen als manch anderer und ich habe noch nicht einmal gefragt ob eine einen freund hat, wo sie wohnt etc.... 

1. weil mich das nichts angeht

2. hab ich eine freundin die spielt auch WoW 

3. finde ich sowas in einem spiel nicht angebracht schon gar nicht weil ich die person noch nie gesehen hab 

Meistens also bei uns auf dem sever sind aber doch manche frauen offenherziger und reden sogar im ts über die ein oder andere praktik , aber im großen und ganzen geh ich nicht ungern in eine ini mit frauen vorrausgesetzt ich weiß das es eine frau ist denn die beruhigen doch immer ein bischen die grp wenn mal was schief geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

so long   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lasst euch net anquatschen , /igno ftw !!!


----------



## Rantja (20. November 2008)

Nochmal für alle, die hier irgendwas über Pädophilie schreiben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%A4dophilie

Worum es hier geht, ist eher das:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geilheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (20. November 2008)

Natürlich kann man in WoW, wie auch im Rest des Netzes, durch diese herrliche (und oft gar nicht mal so sichere) Anonymität, ungehemmt baggern, vor Allem wenn man sich das im wirklichen Leben nie trauen würde. 

Ich merke dies deutlich, wenn ich mit meiner Blutelfe unterwegs bin (obwohl bekanntermaßen neun von zehn Blutelfen von Männern gespielt werden, die nicht stundenlang auf einen Männerhintern starren wollen - nicht das dagegen etwas einzuwänden wäre) - aber ich habe den Vorteil, dass der freundliche und wahrheitsgetreue Hinweis, dass ich übergewichtig, bebrillt, auf die Vierzig zugehend und überdies Bartträger bin, die Übereifrigen schnell in die Flucht schlägt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich empfehle den Wechsel in andere Kreise. Es muss nicht gleich der Server sein, aber eine vernünftige Gilde kann da schon helfen (meine ist ab 18 und das liegt unter anderem an dem anzüglichen Ton, der dort bisweilen herrscht und den nicht jugendfreien Themen...und beides kommt bei uns von der Damenriege...).


----------



## Contemptio (20. November 2008)

Nicht dass ich was gegen Frauen hätte, aber ich für meinen Teil bleibe in wow lieber unter Jungs und kann deine aufgeführten Beschwerden nicht nachvollziehen, da ich stets die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass Frauen (vor allem wenn sie im TS auftauchen) bevorzugt behandelt werden.

Von sexueller Nachstellung oder Interesse an der Privatsphäre seitens der männlichen beteiligten im Umgang mit einer Frau ist mir kein Fall bekannt.

Einmal war es sogar der Fall, dass ein Mädel, das mit uns einen ZA timed run gemacht hat, den Bären bekommen hat, weil sie den so "süß" fand und diesen mit Einverständnis und trotz Bedarf seitens der meisten Teilnehmer bekommen hat - eben weil sie ein Mädchen war^^

Ich an deiner Stelle würde die ganze Sache etwas lockerer nehmen und auch mal die positiven Sachen an der Geschichte sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> aber cheeko erklär mir mal bitte was das geschlecht deines charakters mit der primitivität deiner gespräche zu anderen spielern hat, i just dont get it



Oh man, das würd mich jetzt aber auch mal intressieren, und zwar brennend. Ich möcht jetzt mal wissen warum man sich mit mir nicht gescheit unterhalten kann, nur weil ich ein Kerl bin?
Mir geht im TS eher das gegigele und geschnatter auf den Keks, soll ich dann alle mit denen ich nicht auskomme als weniger Intelligent bezeichnen? Diese Option ist mir gelinde gesagt zu "Dumm"!
@Cheeko. Nichts gegen Dich, aber als Homosexueller sollte man doch etwas offener und Toleranter sein.
---
Zitat:
"Also wenn man das so liest und sieht wieviele Kerle meinen das sich die Frauen unnötig aufregen,es ja nur Spaß ist,typisch männlich,bla bla bla
kann man eigentlich theoretisch sagen das genau diese Kerle diejenigen im Spiel sind die die Frauen belästigen."
---

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit hier. Gehts noch? Ich sage auch das es manche hier übertreiben, meine Frau spielt auch und es ist noch nix passiert, einige Freundinnen von ihr spielen und es ist nix passiert. Ich sage aber nix von typisch männlich, btw, ist es nämlich nicht.
Und bei Gott, ich bin keiner dieser Pickelfressen die es nötig haben Ingame einem Pixelarsch nachzustellen! Und ich habs wirklich nicht nötig mich als solchen bezeichnen zu lassen! Dein "rein Theoretisch" war ja wohl mal voll für die Schüssel. Schöne blöde Verallgemeinerung. Diese "Theorie" hat höchstens Klatschspalten Niveau bei der Bild.
Diejenigen die eher etwas genervt sind von dem Quatsch, sind Grösstenteils Leute wie ich auch. Ich will ein Spiel spielen (Oh welch ein Wunder), will niemanden angraben, und schonmal gar nicht ewig im TS über Gott und die Welt quaken.-> Was mir bei Frauen nämlich generell auf den Wecker geht.

Und ich habs der Threaderstellerin auch schon gesagt: Könnte es nicht vielleicht daran liegen das manche Frauen es drauf anlegen? Sich immer mit "küsschen", "hab dich lieb" etc. begrüssen und verabschieden. Vor allem der TE, wie war das doch gleich noch "Ich hab gestern bla bla gesehen und auch nicht masturbiert", ist ja soooo viel besser, sehr intelligent und vor allem kann ein Kerl dadurch bestimmt nicht auf blöde Gedanken kommen, nein, durch alles bloss nicht dadurch!
Meine Fresse, einen riesen Stein durch´s Glashaus schmeissen und sich nachher beschweren das alles kaputt ist.

&#8364;dit: Hat sich mal einer die Profile hier auf Buffed durchgeguckt? Durchschnittlich bei 7 von 10 Männern sind keine Bilder drin, bei über der Hälfte der Frauen sind Bilder drin die Vorzugsweise von oben geknipst wurden damit auch alles schön zur Geltung kommt, was die Dame zu bieten hat. Und natürlich laufen die Mädels auch immer im Mini und High Heels über die Baustelle weils so praktisch und bequem ist.<-- Das noch zum Stein im Glashaus.

An die genervten Damen: Die Ignorliste darf auch dafür genutzt werden! Und bei einem GM erreicht ihr allemal mehr als im Buffed Forum. Mal so als Hinweis.

Gegenbeispiel: War mal mit 3 anderen Mädels und einem Typen in der Managruft (die Damen nannten sich auch Fachgerecht <Wipesbilder>), und ich kann Euch eines sagen: Nicht die 3 Damen waren die Opfer!



Mayroi schrieb:


> ja frauen sind totaaal unschuldig an der situation:
> 
> Beispiel TS:
> 
> ...



Danke das, dass auch mal von einer Frau kommt!


----------



## Agrimor (20. November 2008)

Kann ich auf dem RvD nicht nachvollziehen. Es kommt sogar manchmal vor, dass wir Männer in 5er Inis ggü. den Mädels in der Minderzahl sind und es wird trotzdem nicht gebaggert. Auch auf bislang vielen TS-Servern habe ich nie etwas in der Art mitbekommen. Man verarscht sich manchmal gegenseitig aber das hat absolut nichts mit dem jeweiligen Geschlecht zu tun. 

Da in den letzten Monaten immer mal wieder derartige Threads von angeblichen Frauen mit seltsamerweise immer kaum vorherigen anderen Posts kommen, halte ich das auch nicht unbedingt für glaubwürdig, sondern eher für Wichtigtuerei.


----------



## ormord (20. November 2008)

Hmmm in der Natur der Männer?
Sag mal seit ihr alle auf den Kopf Gefallen?
Ich geh doch auch nicht auf die Straße und frage irgendein Mädchen aus!
Nur weil ihr sie nicht sehen könnt und sie euch nicht heißt das noch lange nicht das ihr da mehr chancen habt oder ihr euch anders behnemen solltet!
Das hat was mit anstand zu tun...

Und diser quatsch das wir von natur scheiße sind ist totaler humbuck!!!

Haunse oro


----------



## Dreidan (20. November 2008)

Also meine Freundin spielt auch WoW. Wenn wir zusammen mit anderen in einer Instanz unterwegs sind, erwähnt keiner von uns, dass sie meine Freundin ist. Sie wurde noch NIE von irgendjemand in der Gruppe dumm von der Seite angemacht, obwohl sie immer sagt, sie sei weiblich. 

Kann mir also nicht wirklich erklären, warum euch so etwas dauernd passiert. Es könnte daran liegen, dass ihr eine reine Frauengilde habt und so etwas spricht sich dann sicher auf dem Server rum. Vielleicht ermuntert das einige sogar noch dazu.


----------



## Atsam (20. November 2008)

Ich kann es schon verstehen. Als meine Freundin mit WoW angefangen hat, hatte sie am nächsten Tag auch schon etliches Geschenk bekommen (ist mir noch NIE passiert) und wurde dann von den Schenkern oft angeschrieben, ob sie mit Ihnen questen möchte. 
Als es sie zu sehr nerfte, hat sie einfach einen neuen Char angefangen.


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Atsam schrieb:


> Ich kann es schon verstehen. Als meine Freundin mit WoW angefangen hat, hatte sie am nächsten Tag auch schon etliches Geschenk bekommen (ist mir noch NIE passiert) und wurde dann von den Schenkern oft angeschrieben, ob sie mit Ihnen questen möchte.
> Als es sie zu sehr nerfte, hat sie einfach einen neuen Char angefangen.



Ich weiss ja nicht ob´s daran liegt das manche Frauen einfach nicht "Nein" sagen können, aber eine Frage: War´s mit dem neuen Char. besser? Immerhin steckt immernoch diesselbe Person dahinter.
Wenn man genervt/belästigt wird, warum sagt man dann nicht das es einen nervt oder schreibt ein Ticket? Ist um Mitleid betteln einfacher?


----------



## Gryen (20. November 2008)

Um auf die Frage des TEs zurück zukommen, 

ich denke ganz einfach die Männer denken sich:"Ist ja nur im spiel, wird nicht so schlimm sein"


----------



## Yisera (20. November 2008)

Ich bin auch eine Frau und frage mich gerade in was für Gruppen du spielst das nach dem Geschlecht gefragt wird.
Mir ist das in meiner 3-Jährigen "Karriere" noch nie passiert.
Klar muss man sich ab und an einige Kommentare anhören, vorallem wenn man wegen ner Ini im Ts ist, aber bisher hat ein Kommentar von meiner Seite aus gereicht das die merken das es nicht von Vorteil ist einen so zu behandeln.
Und wenn das von einer Gilde aus passiert, dann bist du definitiv in der falschen Gilde!
Man selbst ist immer noch verantwortlich dafür wie man behandelt wird, sinnloses rumgeschnatter und Kommentare zum Aussehen von Items im Ts sind nicht wirklich förderlich. 

Flamed mich wenn sowas schon gesagt wurde, ich war einfach zu faul 14 Seiten durchzulesen xD


----------



## Dicun (20. November 2008)

Meiner einer ist männlich - ich spiele aber weibliche Chars. Mir sind in dem einen Jahr, das ich jetzt zocke, zweimal Typen begegnet, die glaubten
mich aufgrund des Geschlechts meiner Spielfigur plump anflirten zu müssen. Hab denen freundlich erklärt, daß ich 2m groß und 2 1/2 Zentner schwer
bin - und gut war´s ;o) Die restlichen x-hundert Spieler/-innen waren aber alle ziemlich normal drauf...

Es gibt unreife Menschen und - oh Wunder - manchmal trifft man auf sie. Ein Vorposter meinte, es könne bei Dir TE daran liegen, daß ihr eine reine
Frauengilde habt... Nun, wenn sich das rumgesprochen habt, wissen diese Unreifen jetzt, nach welchem Gildennamen sie suchen müssen...
Wie schon der Mod als dritter geantwortet hat: Setz die Leute auf /ignore oder, wenn sie unter der Gürtellinie schreiben, melde die einem GM.

Würde mich - als Gegenfrage - mal interessieren, wie oft Dir - TE - und Deinen Mädels sowas schon passiert ist? Alle 5min? Oder einmal die Woche,
im Monat...etc


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Gryen schrieb:


> Um auf die Frage des TEs zurück zukommen,
> 
> ich denke ganz einfach die Männer denken sich:"Ist ja nur im spiel, wird nicht so schlimm sein"



Nicht von sich selbst auf alle schliessen. "Männer" im eigentlichen Sinne haben bestimmt kein Intresse dran einen Pixelhaufen anzumachen um bei etwaigen Erfolg eventuell Tausend Kilometer zu fahren um eine Stunde zu pimpern.
Ein Mann geht vielleicht in eine Disco, eine Kneipe whatever um eine Frau kennenzulernen, die er auch sehen kann.
Alles andere ist Pubertärer Quatsch.

Sowas ist eher eine Seltenheit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5HA9MCtzvk,und vor allem Krank! Solchen Pubertierenden Deppen darf man auch ruhig eins reinwürgen in Form eines Tickets, das wars dann aber auch schon. Immer diese Polemik.


----------



## Shilou (20. November 2008)

Also ich hab damit keine Probleme. Mir ist das noch nicht passiert.:-) 
In meiner Gilde sind fast nur Männer drin, nur ein kleiner Teil Frauen( auch einige Pärchen die dabei sind) und es läuft alles prima auch wenn
ich Random   in ne Ini oder so gehe.


----------



## Weidman (20. November 2008)

Ich bin schuldig in sinne der Anklage.

Ist aber nicht nur in wow so sondern auch in RL.


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

14 Seiten, respekt.
Ich kenne es garnicht anders. Ich habe schon immer mit Frauen in der Gilde gespielt, eigentlich nichts Besonderes. Ganz normale Spielerinnen.
Aber ja, ich kenne auch andere Reaktionen (wie von der TE beschrieben) und denk mir nur meinen Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (20. November 2008)

@Gorgor 





> nich jeder männliche WoW-Spieler ist ein notgeiler perverser Pädophiler


Du weißt schon was ein Pädophiler ist? 


> Das sexuelle Interesse gilt Kindern, die sich vor der Pubertät im Sinne der Geschlechtsreifung befinden


Hier geht es scheinbar um Frauen nicht um Kinder! 

@TE: Wenn das Eurer Gilde öfters passiert wundert mich das irgendwie nicht. Ich behaupte einfach mal das Eure Frauengilde auf dem Server bekannt ist unter den Herren die Euch so plump anbaggern.
Wie es schon zu hauf gesagt wurde, wenn dir einer zu "derb" wird schreib ein Ticket oder setz ihn auf ignore.
Und ja du hast es am Anfang schon verallgemeinert und es liest sich so als wären alle Männer und angehende so!

Grüße....


----------



## bkeleanor (20. November 2008)

Bin auch männlich und spiele weibliche Charakter.
Wenn ich dann ausgefragt werde ob ich einen Freund habe schreib ich immer folgendes zurück.
"Müsste eher eine Freundlin sein". Viele wollen den wink wohl nicht ganz verstehen und meinen dann, dass ich wohl eine Lesbe sein muss und schreiben dann zurück mit "wie jetzt???". Ich stells dann noch richtig, dass ich eben männlich bin aber ich hab mich immer tierisch gut amüsiert.

Ich selber versuche eigentlich keine "freundschaften" in WoW aufzubauen. Sprich wenn jemand eingeladen wird (egal ob m oder w), dann nur um Quests zu machen oder Instanzen. Da wird auch nicht über privates geplappert sondern eben wie die Quest erledigt werden muss oder wie der Boss gelegt werden soll.


----------



## Evereve (20. November 2008)

@ TE
Ich kann dein Problem überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Spiele selber seit Release und hab nie ein Geheimnis draus gemacht, dass ich eine Frau bin.  
Das einzig lustige sind immer randomgruppen, wenn ich mit meinem Tank ins TS komme, hi sage und erst mal verdattertes Schweigen herrscht " wie....unser Tank ist ne Frau...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fängt das  männliche Geschlecht mal mit zu persönlichen Reallife Fragen an zu nerven, sag ich ihnen freundlich aber bestimmt, dass ich hier bin um Wow zu spielen und nicht, um über mein Privatleben zu reden. 
Hat bisher jedes mal geklappt. 
Hatte auch mal die Situation, dass mich ein Gildenmember immer "Schatzi" nannte. Auch hier habe ich ihm gesagt, dass er ein netter Kerl ist, ich aber nicht so von ihm angeredet werden möchte und er sagte es nie wieder. 

Es ist doch vollkommen normal, dass ein bisschen rumgeflirtet wird, wenn in der Freizeit Männlein und Weiblein aufeinander treffen, gerade in einer "Szene" wo es nach wie vor mehr Männer gibt. Die meisten Frauen/Mädchen in Wow können nur überhaupt nicht damit umgehen und fassen jedes Wort als sexuellen Übergriff auf. Stellt euch doch nicht immer so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (20. November 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht alles zu lesen, sorry wenn das hier schonmal geposted wurde.
Es liegt viel mehr denke ich daran, dass viele wissen das sie hier "anonym" handeln können und im Real-Life sich nicht unbedingt trauen Frauen anzusprechen, es ist in der Tat traurig, dass heutzutage schon Spiele genutzt dazu genutzt werden. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das sowas sehr nervt. Ich bin selber männlich, aber kann mal von ner bekannten berichten. 

Wir hatten damals, da war er noch 16 Jahre alt, einen in der Gilde, der permanent an ihr rumgebaggert hat, kaum war sie online gings im Gildenchat los: "Yuri kommst du VT?" "Bitte" " Ach komm schon", kaum war er im VT kam er zu uns in den Channel und meinte direkt "Yuri komm mal anderen Channel etc." Das ging nachher schon soweit, dass sie garnicht mehr ins VT kam, zu Raids auch nicht, und teilweise blieb sie einfach off weil er nur noch nervte. 

Ich finds echt schlimm, wenn man wegen sowas seinem Hobby nicht mehr nachgehen möchte, weil man einfach permanent genervt wird. Ich versteh auch nicht warum man so verbissen, an die Sache ran geht und teilweise schon penetrant wird.

So long. Vergiss bitte nicht, dass nicht alle so sind!


----------



## Darkevil0904 (20. November 2008)

Also ich habe in 3 Jahren WoW genau 2 mal einen Spieler gefragt ob er m oder w ist weil der dringende verdacht bestand das es w ist... und beidemale waren es Frauen/Mädchen... und warum hab ich gefragt? ^^" weil von ihnen (nicht von mir) dumpfe anspielungen und flirtversuche kamen...

mich persönlich interessiert es genaugenommen garnicht ob die spieler m oder w sind solange sie keine nubs sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (20. November 2008)

> Die meisten Frauen/Mädchen in Wow können nur überhaupt nicht damit umgehen und fassen* jedes Wort als sexuellen Übergriff* auf. Stellt euch doch nicht immer so an



@Evereve, ich glaub da sprichst du ein "wahres Wort" bzw. Satz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Ich finds echt schlimm, wenn man wegen sowas seinem Hobby nicht mehr nachgehen möchte, weil man einfach permanent genervt wird. Ich versteh auch nicht warum man so verbissen, an die Sache ran geht und teilweise schon penetrant wird.
> 
> So long. Vergiss bitte nicht, dass nicht alle so sind!


Naja, da hätte sie ruhig selbst mal was sagen können. Wenn er nervt, dann sollte sie dementsprechend reagieren, ihm sowas wie 'ne Abfuhr geben.
Man könnte jetzt den ganzen Spies umdrehen und auf die Damen hier im Forum zu sprechen kommen, die offensichtlich provokante Kommentare in Threads ablassen, die zwangsläufig "männliche" Reaktionen nach sich ziehen. Es gibt welche, macht aber auch nicht jede.

@ genervte Frauen: Meinung sagen, Abfuhr geben, ausnutzen. Dann lernen sie es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin spielt auch WoW. Wenn wir zusammen mit anderen in einer Instanz unterwegs sind, erwähnt keiner von uns, dass sie meine Freundin ist. Sie wurde noch NIE von irgendjemand in der Gruppe dumm von der Seite angemacht, obwohl sie immer sagt, sie sei weiblich.




gz haben wir noch net geschaft^^

gibt in jeder zweite inze immer einen der mit meiner freundin was anfangen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



also ich glaube eher frauen haben vorteile in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meistens


----------



## Yayoi (20. November 2008)

Na ja, bin auch weiblich und sage das auch. Natürlich gibts Idioten, aber gibts die nicht überall? Deshalb sind ja noch nicht alle gleich. Ich für meinen Teil habe sehr gute männliche Freunde in wow. Außerdem sollte man nicht immer jeden Scherz gleich so ernst sehen. Und wenn einer richtig doof daher kommt einfach ignorieren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals, da war er noch 16 Jahre alt, einen in der Gilde, der permanent an ihr rumgebaggert hat, kaum war sie online gings im Gildenchat los: "Yuri kommst du VT?" "Bitte" " Ach komm schon", kaum war er im VT kam er zu uns in den Channel und meinte direkt "Yuri komm mal anderen Channel etc." Das ging nachher schon soweit, dass sie garnicht mehr ins VT kam, zu Raids auch nicht, und teilweise blieb sie einfach off weil er nur noch nervte.



Ja ok. Aber warum sagt sie nicht einfach das sie das nervt? Warum ist sie nicht zum Gildenmeister gegangen und hat mit ihm über diesen Typen geredet? Ich bin mir fast sicher das der die längste Zeit bei Euch in der Gilde war. Am Schluss kommt dann sowas dabei raus das sie nicht mehr Online kommt? Warum? Weil sie sich von einem dummen kleinen Jungen hat unterkriegen lassen? Na dann Prost!
Am Ende kommt dann nur eines dabei raus: Mimimimi böse Kerle. Viel gequatscht aber nix gemacht.

Ich versuch mir grade vorzustellen wie mein Frauchen wohl reagieren würde. *Schmunzel* 
Ich glaub bei der ersten Anmache müssten wir uns neue Accounts zulegen weil die jetzigen wegen Beleidigungen zu währen.


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Hm ich dachte das sie die Dinge mittlerweile eh schon beruhig haben. Naja es gibt eben solche und solche.

Frage mich aber auch wieso sie nicht zum Gildenleader ging. Das lass ich mir vielleicht 2-3 mal gefallen und dann reichts. Aber das es soweit geht das ich mich einschränken lasse und nicht mehr on komme bzw den Raids fernbleibe, geht mal garnicht.

Da sollte es schon lange mal zu einer Aussprache kommen.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Ist das nicht ein grundproblem bei absoluten nerds? (womit ich nicht die allgemeinheit ansprechen will) Wer kaum kontakt zu mitmenschen hat, der hat wahrscheinlich eine reizüberflutung allein wenn er die stimme eines weiblichen individuums vernimmt.

Grundsätzlich stimme ich mit der TE 100% überein.

Für WoW, gegen sexisten.


----------



## Sharwen (20. November 2008)

Also irgendwie ist das bei mir genau anders rum... ich werd meist für nen Kerl gehalten, zumindest wenn ich nicht im TS bin. Ich hab nicht die leiseste Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mir eh egal, wofür ich gehalten werde, ich hab meinen Partner und bin mit ihm auch glücklich. Mir passiert es eher, dass ich irgendwo auf der Straße angesprochen werde, weil die ne Frau suchen (warum das dann meist Leute von afroamerikanischer Herkunft sind, weiß ich auch nicht), als dass mir das IG passiert.
Bis jetzt hatte ich das nur 1x in einem ZA Run, dass da einer dauernd 2-deutige Bemerkungen machte. Irgendwann wurds mir zuviel, das hab ich dem dann auch gesagt. 

Kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten Kara Run mit meiner Paladin erinnern. Kaum komm ich TS und begrüß alle, kam "Verdammt, jetzt muss ich meine frauenfeindlichen Witze lassen...". Denkste! Ich fing mit nem Männerwitz an, das ging dann zwischen Männer- und Frauenwitzen nur so hin und her *g* ach war des lustig ;D


P.S.: Der, der bei uns am meisten auf passende Rüstungsteile achtet, ist mein Freund XD ich lauf lieber als clown rum, dafür gute Stats^^


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Für WoW, gegen sexisten.



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie Du den Unterschied zwischen Notgeilen und Sexisten erklären willst.
Ein kleiner Notgeiler versucht sich alles unter den Nagel zu reissen (anscheinend auch Ingame), ein Sexist entwürdigt, beschimpft Frauen, setzt sie herab.

Das Wort Sexist hat genauso wie das Wort Pädophil hier mal gar nix zu suchen.


----------



## Tade (20. November 2008)

Ich häte nie gedacht, dass ich mal in diese Situation komme, aber ich muss das männliche Geschlecht hier mal verteidigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, bin ich selbst weiblich und muss sagen, dass ich deine/eure Erfahrungen nicht im Geringsten teile. 
Ok, klar versucht ab und zu jemand mit mir zu flirten, nachdem er im TS, oder sonst wie rausgekriegt hat, das ich weiblich bin, aber hey, wo ist das Problem? Wenn du einen dummen Spruch kriegst, verpasse ihm selbst einen, setzt ihn auf ignore und gut ist! Ich wurde zumindest noch nie ernsthaft belästigt.

Ich bin auch selbst die Leiterin einer Gilde, in der 90% der Spieler männlich sind und habe überhaupt keine Probleme. Vielleicht sehe ich dass ganze auch einfach lockerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich es den männlichen Spielern nicht verübeln kann, dass sie versuchen eine Frau in WoW kennenzulernen. Ich selbst habe meinen Freund, mit dem ich jetzt ein halbes Jahr glücklich zusammen bin, in WoW kennengelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verzeih mir diesen vielleicht etwas bösen Kommentar, aber wieso wundert es dich berhaupt? Du kennst doch sicher Männer aus deinem Reallife? Wieso glaubst du sollten sie sich in WoW anders verhalten?


----------



## Vibria (20. November 2008)

Also, ich muss ja sagen, da hab ich bisher Glück gehabt.

Die meisten Kerle treten einem freundlich entgegen und ich hab eher nette als anstrengende und lästige Unterhaltungen mit ihnen geführt. Und da hab ich auch nix gegen einzuwenden. Der Großteil war immer nett und höflich :-)
Es lohnt sich gar nicht, die wenigen Deppen, die dabei waren aufzuzählen. Das kam bisher nur ganz selten vor.


----------



## Terrordromgirl (20. November 2008)

Also ich bin auch ne Spielerin und ich muss sagen manche haben echt keinen anstand es stimmt sicher des einige wow als 0900 nummer verstehn wenn z.b. einer merkt ich bin w un dann so sprüche kommen wie "ich bin geil und hab voll den harten in der hose" oder "was hast du gerade an" oder "zieh dich aus und komm u mir ins TS ich hab Lust auf schmutzige Dinge" da vergeht mir der spaß klar gibs ne /igno funktion nur leider hat die igno liste ein derbes problem ich hab mittlerweile so viele perverse un andre deppen auf igno des da kein platz mehr drauf ist.
Ich mein sind wir mal ehrlich jungs ist es denn für manche von euch echt so schwer vernünftig im wow zu sein andre können es doch auch hab auch schon viele juns kennengelernt ingame mit denen man richtig fun haben kann mit denen man reden kann un so weiter aber einige spannen den bogen echt zu weit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wie wäre es mit etwas mehr anstand bei einigen unter euch und weniger ich bin notgeil und würd dich gern bespringen anmachen pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie Du den Unterschied zwischen Notgeilen und Sexisten erklären willst.
> Ein kleiner Notgeiler versucht sich alles unter den Nagel zu reissen (anscheinend auch Ingame), ein Sexist entwürdigt, beschimpft Frauen, setzt sie herab.
> 
> Das Wort Sexist hat genauso wie das Wort Pädophil hier mal gar nix zu suchen.



Das wort Sexist hat hier sehr wohl was verloren Oo extreme zweideutigkeiten im bezug auf frauen (oder eben männer) fallen ebenfalls in den bereich. Natürlich passt es im zusammenhang mit diskriminierung wesentlich besser, dennoch ist das wort hier nicht weit hergeholt. 

btw setzt du eine frau herab zu einem nutzgegenstand wenn du sie durchgehend mit geschlechtsverkehr in zusammenhang bringst oO


----------



## Iaido (20. November 2008)

hm... also ich habe solche erfahrungen noch *kurz überleg* garnicht gemacht. weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht ob ich jemals in einer random-grp nach meinem geschlecht gefragt worden bin. na ja und dazu kommt noch, dass ich meine "frauliche"seite nicht im spiel auslebe. ich rede von sachen wie: "och nee, hast du jetzt das süße reh da getötet, um es zu kürschnern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" sowas mach ich halt nicht..... wenn es wirklich vorkommen sollte und ich mit einer fremden grp unterwegs bin, und man beschließt ts wäre sinvoll, da geb ich zu, halte ich meistens die klappe. aber das liegt nicht unbedingt daran das ich angst habe angemacht zu werden o.ä. ich bin einfach eher etwas stiller.


und erfahrungen wie hier beschrieben, so von wegen frauen werden bevorzugt behandelt, davon hab ich auch noch nix mitbekommen. eher anders herum. also das du als frau in nem raid doppelt gut spielen musst, weil du sonst schnell weg vom fenster bist. ähnlich wie im arbeitsleben. das einzig negative was ich über geschlechtertrennung berichten kann ist folgendes:
ich wollte mit nem alten kollegen (aus pre bc zeiten wow) in WAR zusammen in einer gilde spielen. na ja, da kam dann halt die antwort, die wollen hier keine frauen oO. das hat mich echt bissl getroffen... aber nun ja, wenn die das so wollen dann kann man nix machen.


----------



## Evereve (20. November 2008)

Tade schrieb:


> Ich bin auch selbst die Leiterin einer Gilde, in der 90% der Spieler männlich sind und habe überhaupt keine Probleme.



Genau die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. 
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mit einer anderen Frau zusammen eine Raidgilde geleitet. Erst einige Zeit nachdem die Gilde gegründet wurde, fiel uns aus Zufall mal auf, dass die Gruppe jetzt komplett unterm "Frauenbanner" stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alle fanden es an sich recht witzig. 
Es hatte aber überhauptkeiner der Männer/Jungs ein Problem damit - weder in Bezug auf Autorität noch auf Anmachen oder sonst was. Auch bei Bewerbungsgesprächen, wo sich der Bewerber dann bei zwei Frauen im Channel wiederfand gabs nie Probleme. Das ganze ist eine Frage des Auftretens und des Umgangs mit Leuten, die doch mal im Benehmen danebengreifen.

@ Laido: 
das Frauen bevorzugt werden, hab ich schon einige Male mitbekommen. 
Da wird die Schwester, Frau oder Freundin eines Spielers auf einmal Offizier oder Klassenleiterin in einer Raidgilde obwohl sie mal gar keinen Plan hat und ähnliches. Aber diese "Vetternwirtschaft" gibts genauso unter Männern, fällt also nur unter die Rubrik "schwarze Schafe gibts überall"


----------



## Dragilu (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Ich kenne auch ein paar Frauen bei uns auf dem Server welche das gleiche sagen bei einer war es noch so das ihr die Leute Ingame Hinterher gereist sind und sie /w haben wenn sie mal mit anderen in einer Ini waren und einen auf Eifersüchtig gemacht haben . Ich weiß nicht was in den Köpfen der Leute abgeht .

Ich kann sonst nur sagen ihr könnt einem echt leid tun was mir von den Frauen manchmal erzählt wird ist echt Krank und geht zum teil echt unter die Gürtel Linie .

Naja Gott sei dank sind wir ja nicht alle so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (20. November 2008)

ich erschreck mioch immer wenn im ts kurz ne helle weibliche stimme aufblitzt oO

aber ansonsten hat ich nie die ambitionen mir ne frau über wow klar zu machen^^

hab auch ehrlich gesagt kein interesse am anderen geschlecht wenn ich zogge^^

und wenn ich nich zogge bin ich eh glücklich vergeben^^

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (20. November 2008)

toll das ein thema doch so schnell glatte 15 seiten füllt xD


----------



## Farodien (20. November 2008)

Es geht auch andersherum, wir hatten mal ein weibliches Wesen in der Gilde, welches sich gezielt jemanden ausgesucht hat, der sie durch ini´s zieht, Items abgibt, ihr einen Platz in Raids reserviert obwohl sie nicht angemeldet war etc. als er dann mehr wollte war sie in der nächsten Gilde und hat das gleiche Spiel mit jemandem anderen angefangen.

Ende vom Lied, wir haben uns mal mit den unterhalten, so das sie letztenendes den Server gewechselt hat.

Wenn jemand mitbekommt das meine Frau mit mir unterwegs ist oder sie alleine unterwegs ist, dann versuchen sich die männlichen Individuen immer ganz gepflegt auszudrücken, sicher war mal der ein oder andere dabei, der einen Spruch gemacht, das hat sie dann aber schnellstens unterbunden indem sie ein paar klare und nicht misszuverstehende Worte mit der Person gewechselt hat.

Das passiert aber in allen MMOGS....obwohl in HDRO kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern.

In diesem Sinne.....

Frauen lasst euch von ein paar schwanzgesteuerten Typen ärgern, ihr seit keine Items ihr seit die Luft die wir Männer zum Atmen brauchen!!!


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> btw setzt du eine frau herab zu einem nutzgegenstand wenn du sie durchgehend mit geschlechtsverkehr in zusammenhang bringst oO



Mein lieber Scholli, dann sind 98% der Menschen Sexisten. Was für ein QUatsch.


----------



## essey (20. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich frage nie jemanden ob er/sie männlich oder weiblich ist. Das spiel eigentlich garkeine Rolle und oft will ich es auch nicht wissen. Man merkt höchstens im TS ob man es mit Mann oder Frau zu tun hat. Viele sehen keine andere Möglichkeit als das Spiel eine Frau kennenzulernen. Daher leben sie ihre männlichen Triebe im Spiel aus und machen den Macker. Das ist das natürlich Balzverhalten eine Mannes - daran wird sich nichts ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverstänlich ist es nervig. Aber was ist denn wenn ihr mal in einer Disco seid? Dort werden hübsche Frauen auch von Männern "belästigt". Im Spiel weiß man nicht wie die Frau dahinter aussieht und so werden halt alle angegraben. Manchmal geht mir das Verhalten einiger Männer auch zu weit und ich bin genervt. Mich kotzt es auch an wenn eine Frau in der Gruppe ist und den anderen 3 Männern läuft die Vorfreude schon fast am Bein runter. So kann man das eigentliche Ziel (die Ini zu clearen z. B.) nicht schaffen :/


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

also ich bin verheiratet und spiele zusammen mit meiner frau ab und zu wow...
weder sie noch ich sind da zurückhaltend was random gruppen angeht...

Als frau kann man sich schnell ein epic flugmount erschleimen und ich hab meine lachflashes vorm pc wenn sich eine so ziert wie unsere liebe TE... 

Vieles beruht auf Spass und ist gar nicht so gemeint, 
mal ganz davon abgesehen das viele männliche wesen mitte 20 sich RL genauso verhalten...

Fazit: wenns euch ned passt mund auf statt einen auf beleidigt zu machen, ausser absolut vollnotgeile wird euch das keiner böse nehmen!


----------



## Kasdeja (20. November 2008)

Vibria schrieb:


> Also, ich muss ja sagen, da hab ich bisher Glück gehabt.
> Die meisten Kerle treten einem freundlich entgegen und ich hab eher nette als anstrengende und lästige Unterhaltungen mit ihnen geführt. Und da hab ich auch nix gegen einzuwenden. Der Großteil war immer nett und höflich :-)
> Es lohnt sich gar nicht, die wenigen Deppen, die dabei waren aufzuzählen. Das kam bisher nur ganz selten vor.



Dito. So richtig aufdringliches Verhalten hab ich bisher auch nicht erlebt. So einige Ts Kommentare wenn man in nem Random Raid ist wie "Boah lasst nur die Frau sprechen / Gebt die Frau Raidlead" naja sind eher witzig als sonst was :-) Wobei das halt nur im Ts rauskommt. Bei Random Grps ohne TS muss man das ja niemanden auf die Nase binden, sondern einfach gemütlich zusammen zocken.


----------



## Hiordis (20. November 2008)

Ok, ich bin mit dem Fred hier lesen zwar noch nicht ganz durch, aber: obwohl ich in einer extrem männerdominierten Community spiele, sind mir Anmachen nur vereinzelt begegnet. Solche Angebote habe ich dem Nervigkeitsgrad entsprechend abgeschmettert, soll heissen je zotiger der Typ destomassiver die Antwort. Das geht besonders gut im TS, weil es sich auf bayerisch super gut raunzen lässt^^.

Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, unangenehmes Verhalten gleich im Keim zu ersticken. Und ich vermute, dass dieses Grenze ziehen vielen Frauen, die Anmachprobleme haben, schwer fällt, wodurch sich die baggernden Männer ermutigt fühlen. Ich persönlcih kenne zwei Frauen, die ähnliche Probleme wie die TE haben. Mit einer hatte ich (als Zeugin) ein AHA-Erlebnis:

Wir waren (laaaange her) in Sethekk hero, ausser ihr war mir die Gruppe unbekannt, ihr wohl nicht. Sie hatte sich schon vorher bei mir per Wisper über den Heilpala beschwert, der sie blöd anmacht. Im TS erwies sich der auch als nerviger grosstuerischer Kotzbrocken, der sehr deutlich machte, wie sein Paarungstrieb auf das anwesende Weichen reagiert. Als ich auch ins TS kam, war er zunächst bissl reserviert, taute aber langsam auf und fing an, immer mehr anzugeben und sie echt nervig anzubaggern. Und das witzige war: obwohl sie sich PERMANENT bei mir per Wisper beklagt hat kam nicht ein Wort des Widerspruchs. Man konnte richtig merken, dass der Typ mit seinen Sprüchen seine Grenzen ausgetestet hat, und als keine Gegenwehr kam immer tiefer unter die Gürtellinie wanderte. Irgendwann kam er auf die dumme Idee, das ginge auch bei mir. Erster blöder Spruch in meine Richtung und ich hab die Nase rund gemacht. Mann konnte richtig hören wie ihm die Kinnlade runter kracht. Und witziger weise: danach kamen weder weitere grosskotzige Sprüche an die Allgemeinheit noch zweideutige Sprüche mehr an das andre Mädel.

Darum: auch die nettesten, frauenbewegtesten, partnerschaftlichsten oder sonst wie besten Männer reagieren ausschlieslich auf Druck und deutliche Worte. Das muss nicht unfreundlich sein, es sei denn der Mann ist es. Aber die männliche Auffassung von einem deutlichen Nein unterscheidet sich schwer von der weiblichen. Also: nicht immer lieb sein, Mit-Mädels, sondern auch ma Biss zeigen.

So, und nun zu der Diskussion, die hier läuft: Der Paarungstrieb und das verklemmte Weibchen

Es ist erschütternd, wie viele mit dem halbgahren Argument kommen, Mann sei nun mal so. Ja, es ist der Trieb, immer jagen, ob Epics oder Mädels, weht da ein Östrogen durch den Raum, dann kann Mann gar nicht anders.

Wer bitte schön glaubt so nen Bullsh*t eigentlich wirklich? Der "Paarungstrieb" ist eine auf beiden Seiten existierende Sache, ein soziales und/oder sexuelles Interesse am anderen und/oder eigenen Geschlecht. Und nicht ein Triebstau den nur Männer aufbauen und dann explosionsartig am erstbesten weiblichen Wesen abladen müssen. Und daher ist es auch ein absolutes No-go anderen Menschen mit seinem "Trieb" auf den Senkel zu gehen. Jeder Mann, der ernsthaft mit "jo mei, des is die Biologie, da kann ich nix für" argumentiert ist entweder tatsächlich noch Neanderthaler genug es nicht besser zu wissen oder ne Pappnase, die glaubt mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten das eigene Schweinigelverhalten entschuldigen zu können. 

Was mich aber wirklich erschreckt und wütend macht, ist der aggressive Ton, den einige Antworten an den Tag legen. Haupttenor ist da: was bist denn du für eine verklemmte, bissl Spass muss sein, speil doch was anderes, wenns dir nicht taugt. Leider nehmen solche Flamer in allen Foren stark zu und ziehen damit die gesamte Community runter. Wenn man mit einem grossen Teil solcher Spieler auf einem Server ist, bleibt einem tatsächlich nur der Wechsel. Denn egal, um welches Thema es geht: da fehlen so erschreckend viele zwischenmenschliche Basics, von Respekt, Höflichkeit und deutscher Sprache braucht man da gar nicht mehr anfangen. Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, in so einer Umgebung länger zu bleiben als nötig, geschweige denn Spielspass zu entwickeln.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli, dann sind 98% der Menschen Sexisten. Was für ein QUatsch.



Also ich persönlich steh nicht dauernd auf der straße um frauen zu sagen, dass ich die in die kiste kriegen will Oo und ich bezweifle dasses bei 98% der leute die du kennst so ist Oo


----------



## Iaido (20. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> @ Laido:
> das Frauen bevorzugt werden, hab ich schon einige Male mitbekommen.
> Da wird die Schwester, Frau oder Freundin eines Spielers auf einmal Offizier oder Klassenleiterin in einer Raidgilde obwohl sie mal gar keinen Plan hat und ähnliches. Aber diese "Vetternwirtschaft" gibts genauso unter Männern, fällt also nur unter die Rubrik "schwarze Schafe gibts überall"



das ist kein L das ist ein i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iaido nicht Laido 

na ja bestimmt schon öfters irgendwo passiert was du da schreibst. ich hab sowas halt noch nicht erlebt. liegt evtl. an der gilde in der man spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

Terrordromgirl schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch ne Spielerin und ich muss sagen manche haben echt keinen anstand es stimmt sicher des einige wow als 0900 nummer verstehn wenn z.b. einer merkt ich bin w un dann so sprüche kommen wie "ich bin geil und hab voll den harten in der hose" oder "was hast du gerade an" oder "zieh dich aus und komm u mir ins TS ich hab Lust auf schmutzige Dinge" da vergeht mir der spaß klar gibs ne /igno funktion nur leider hat die igno liste ein derbes problem ich hab mittlerweile so viele perverse un andre deppen auf igno des da kein platz mehr drauf ist.
> Ich mein sind wir mal ehrlich jungs ist es denn für manche von euch echt so schwer vernünftig im wow zu sein andre können es doch auch hab auch schon viele juns kennengelernt ingame mit denen man richtig fun haben kann mit denen man reden kann un so weiter aber einige spannen den bogen echt zu weit.
> 
> 
> ...



Das iss bei gott nicht glaubwürdig... sorry aber thrall ist einer der bevölkerungsreichsten server und ich hab bis auf 1 mal noch nie etwas derartiges mitbekommen... Ich glaub nicht das 1 person von mehr als 50 leuten so derbe belästigt werden kann ausser man fördert es selber in irgend einer form !


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (20. November 2008)

frauen werden genauso behandelt wie männer ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn se bockmist bauen fliegen se aus der grp genauso wie jeder mann, denke echt das bei vielen einfach das mangelnde aufeinander treffen mit dem anderem geschlecht im RL verantwortlich ist bzw das sie da einfach zu schüchtern sind. würds den meisten also garnit zu übel nehmen sonder evtl das ganze als bissi traurig betrachten, gibt natürlich auch sagma ausnahmen die evtl echt nur flirten wollen und solangs mit niveau is mein gott.. ob wow chat oder partnersitexyz chat.. gibt sicher auch genug frauen die das durchaus mal nett finden auch wenns für mich mal absolut nix wär weil ja der eigtl reiz des flirtens dabei verloren geht den man hat wenn man 1zu1 gegenüber steht.. so far


----------



## Heydu (20. November 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> ich würde mich als frau in random groups wohl auch eher als mann ausgeben^^(obwohl ich sowas auch in solchen gruppen mit ts noch nie mitbekommen habe). sobald man aber eine gilde mit halbwegs reifen leuten hat, sollte sich das problem aber gegessen haben



definiere reif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich steh nicht dauernd auf der straße um frauen zu sagen, dass ich die in die kiste kriegen will Oo und ich bezweifle dasses bei 98% der leute die du kennst so ist Oo



Wollte ich auch damit nicht sagen, 9 von 10 Beziehungen funktionieren aber nicht ohne, eben weil beide diese Bedürfnisse haben, deswegen ist doch keiner ein Sexist.

Sorry, falls ich mich eben unglücklkich ausgedrückt haben sollte.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch damit nicht sagen, 9 von 10 Beziehungen funktionieren aber nicht ohne, eben weil beide diese Bedürfnisse haben, deswegen ist doch keiner ein Sexist.
> 
> Sorry, falls ich mich eben unglücklkich ausgedrückt haben sollte.



tut mir leid, dass ich mich vorher unglücklich ausgedrückt hab, ich meinte es im bezug auf die situation der TE. 

Das man in einer Beziehung offen den partner auf sexuelle handlungen anspricht ist vollkommen in ordnung.


----------



## Evereve (20. November 2008)

Hiordis schrieb:


> Was mich aber wirklich erschreckt und wütend macht, ist der aggressive Ton, den einige Antworten an den Tag legen. Haupttenor ist da: was bist denn du für eine verklemmte, bissl Spass muss sein, speil doch was anderes, wenns dir nicht taugt. Leider nehmen solche Flamer in allen Foren stark zu




Also der Thread hier hat ja jetzt recht schnell eine ansehnliche Länge bekommen und meiner Meinung nach wird hier ganz normal diskutiert. Die TE wird lediglich von einigen drauf hingewiesen, evlt nicht jeden Spruch auf die Gildwaage zu legen oder auch mal etwas zu kontern. 
So schlimm kanns also um die Community in diesem Bezug nicht stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (20. November 2008)

> Männer habens schwer:
> 
> Wir Männer werden von Frauen grundsätzlich über einen Kamm geschert, wir werden stets als notgeile Schwanzhirn-Wesen betrachtet und dürfen nicht das sein was wir sind: Hormongesteuerte Wesen ( wie Frauen im übrigen auch )
> 
> ...





Meine Frau gibt sich auch als Mann aus, da manche Spinner sogar ne 40 jährige verheiratete Frau mit 2 Kindern angraben mit ihren tollen Machosprüchen und ich geb mich dann immer als Frau aus und lass mich beschenken....
Das ist jedoch keinesfalls die Regel im gegenteil die meisten können sich sogar benehmen, wenn man ihnen gegenüber entsprechend auftritt.


----------



## marsv (20. November 2008)

ja ich behandle die geschlechter nicht gleich!
ich muss zugeben ich hab viel lieber mit frauen zutun (bin n typ) . also nicht nur in wow unbedingt auch in rl. das hat nichts damit zutun dass ich mich zu jeder frau gleich hingezogen fühle, die meissten "jungs", männer sind die meissten ja nich, sind einfach zu behindert. 
zB manche gilden triefen geradezu vor testosteron. auch sind diese ich mach mehr dmg schwanzvergleiche irgendwie mehr ein männliches ding (kommt jez nich mit frauen ham keinen ihr wisst was ich meine) 

is schon nich von ungefähr dass man sagt die frauen werden schneller reifer, die  meissten sind einfach sozial kompetenter un wollen sich nicht dauernd profilieren. ich weiss uns männern liegt das im blut aber die meissten übertreiben es doch ein wenig...


----------



## Sapper13 (20. November 2008)

Hallo,

auf diesen Thread hab ich fast so lange gewartet wie ich heute noch auf den Drop von Baron Rivendares Mount warte.

Also. Ich kann deine Aussage einerseits schon gut verstehen, immer diese Typen die sich als "Gildensilberrücken" profilieren wollen und ja so IMBA sind und im RL nen Porsche fahren und WoW nur so nebenher spielen <-- denn das wäre ihnen ja auch zu kindisch.

Auf der anderen Seite sag ich aber auch das ihr es teilweise sowas von dermaßen selbst Schuld seid! Wenn ich teilweise schon sehe das während raids die Magierinnen lieber reihenweise Emotes (Knutsch, kuschel, Knuffel, Kuss, Knutsch knuffel) spammen und man dann als schwul, Arschloch (vom Baggertypen) als Hurensohn etc. denunziert wird, nur weil man sagt das dies im Raid wirklich nichts zu suchen hat, dann sind wir doch weit genug.

Ich find das immer so witzig wie unschuldig die Mädels dann tun: Ich will doch nur spielen. Upss hi hi upssilein hi hi wipilein upssi hi hi.

Da könnt ich nen Schwal richtig fetter grüner Kotze würgen wenn ich so Hennen im Raid hab. Das geilste war mir damals auf Teldrassil mit meiner speziellen Freundin "Sozialhilfebarbie" passiert.

Sozialhilfebarbie war mit ihrem Freund zusammen Gildenleitung. Sie hatte zwei Kinder die nicht von ihm waren, was er auch regelmässig in 40er und 25er Raids auf die Nase gebunden bekam. Nebenher flirtete sie mit mindestens 5 anderen Typen und hatte darüber hinaus mit mindestens 2 was Laufen.

Jeden Abend im Raid geschrei getobe, dann Kindergeschrei dann wieder Flirt Emotes (frag mich eigentlich wann mal son Dildoemot kommt da hätte sie auch drauf gestanden jede Wette)

Und dann wenn man mal das Maul aufmacht bekommt man 100 Wisper: Endlich sagt einer mal was, endlich! Aber sonst alles beim alten. Man konnte sogar Wetten drauf abschließen wer einem via. Wisper gerade den Rücken stärkt. Dies hing dann immer nur davon ab auf welcher Hitliste er gerade bei Madame Sozialhilfebarbie war.

Ich bin dann irgendwann raus als mich der Gildenmeister (ihr freund) gerne mal Anal ficken wollte weil er nichts mehr mit ihr zutun haben will. 

Ganz ehrlich es gibt Frauen in WoW die sind einfach nur scheiße genau wie so einige Männer. Aber im Grunde ist jede der beiden Parteien selbst Schuld das sie sich das antun. Wenn ich schon dieses Gestöhne im TS höre gerade in Random Gruppen braucht man keine 2 Wochen zu warten und die Dame ist einer mindestens Mittelstufigen Gilde auf dem jeweiligen Server. Egal ob sie was taugt, egal ob sie DMG macht. Nein der Gildenleiter hofft sich nen Stich zu holen und deswegen müssen jetzt 23 andere die blöde Kuh ertragen die selbst zum scheißen zu doof ist.

Man muss sich auch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen wie einfach manche Männer und Frauen dabei manipulierbar sind. Da wird dann im Gildenforum einfach unter Vorstellung mal son schönes Waschbrettbauchbild oder Kopf in den Nacken Löwenmähne mit beiden Händen schütteln und Brust raus Foto reingestellt und schon hat der Typ seine Heilerinsklaven und die alte immer nen Tank. 

Böse ist dann das erwachen wenn sich beim ersten RL Treffen Konga der Menschenfrosch und der Blob gegenüberstehen.

Wenn jemand wirklich ständig belästigt wird ohne Anlass dazu zu geben, gebe ich der Threaderstellerin recht. GM Ticket und mal so richtig derbe den Arsch aufreissen lassen vom GM (machen die 3 Tagessperren gehen so schnell ;-)). Aber sonst hab ich damit kein Mitleid: Ich persönlich glaube sogar das viele Frauen es einfach nur darauf anlegen, weil sie es lieben mit dem Feuer zu spielen. Und wie im RL ist der Typ mit dem größten Maul und dem wenigsten Skill wieder derjenige der dann den Mack macht. Eine Konstelation dieser Art verträgt eine Gilde aber sobald OFfis oder der Gildenleader involviert sind, kannste die Tage der Gilde an einer Hand abzählen. Denn so langsam sind die Leute auch nicht mehr bereit mit jedem Arschloch ihre Freizeit zu verbringen.

Ey lol alta ey isch hab Foto gesehen von Jamira ey voll die dicken Dinger ey krass kommt wer Arena alta isch muss erstma Hamma abcritten alta.

Gott ist der niedlich xD

In diesem Sinne

Sapper


----------



## Cyone (20. November 2008)

Ich spiel seit 3 Jahren online und bin erst einmal angemacht worden. Ein Spieler unserer Raidgruppe. Nachdem ich ihm erklärt habe, das ich kein Interesse habe und ihn auf Ignore setzten müßte, wenn er weitermacht, hat er sich von da an nur noch allgemein-freundlich mit mir unterhalten.

Wenn ich ins TS gehe, stelle ich mich immer mit dem Namen meiner Spielfigur vor und spreche mit extra heller Stimme, damit auch alle mitkriegen, das ich ne Frau bin. Das halte ich nur für fair, denn es gibt den Männern die Möglichkeit sich entsprechend zu benehmen.
(war mal mit 2 neuen Gildies und meinem Mann questen und im TS. Nachdem die Zotigen Witze zu derb wurden hab ich gefragt ob die immer so in Gegenwart von ner Frau sprechen. Die wolltens zuerst nicht glauben, da ich eine recht tiefe Stimme habe, dann war es ihnen aber so peinlich, das sie sich noch Tage später entschuldigt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Generell würd ich sagen, verhalte Dich so wie im RL. Sag den Typen, du hast kein Interesse, dann lassen sie ab. Wenn nicht -> IGNORE, wenn extrem unverschämt ->Ticket


----------



## Evereve (20. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> PS: Meine Frau gibt sich auch als Mann aus, da manche Spinner sogar ne 40 jährige verheiratete Frau mit 2 Kindern angraben mit ihren tollen Machosprüchen



Weist du was wirklich übel ist? Das Gegenteil davon, nämlich dass eine ~40 jährige Frau, die noch dazu ganz.....wie soll ich sagen..."unvorteilhaft" aussieht, wild Männer in der Gilde angräbt die halb so alt sind und KEINE Gelegenheit für einen zweideutigen Spruch auslässt? Ich habe so etwas erlebt und es ist weis Gott NOCH nerviger als Männer mit ähnlichem Verhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azralina (20. November 2008)

also ich bin ja auch weiblich...un ich muss sagen..das ichs manchmal echt scheiße finde wie man dargestellt wird...meine Gildenleiterin is ja auch weiblich un hat n Freund(der 2.ter Gildenleiter is) un ihre freundin un deren Freund zocken ja auch..aber als Single find ichs doof..weil einem unterstellt wird man würde zwanghaft nach nem Partner suchen, nur weil man mal mit anderen Gildies Emotes austauscht...

ich mein..wenn man als random in n 25er raid kommt..is man unter Umständen nich die einzigste Frau..aber es nervt schon wenn man zig Whispers bekommt(wie heißt du??woher kommst du??has du icq??hast du n freund??).Als ich bei nem Kumpel im Gilden TS war kam auch gleich "omg...eine Frauenstimme!" aber darauf die Antwort "Bevor das jetz ausartet such mer uns n anderen Channel..sonst wirds ja nix mehr heut!^^"..ich find ich hör mich nich ma weiblich an...un mein etwas sächsicher dialekt machts ne besser

aber ich find die Unterstellungen halt doof..weil manchmal sinds doch eher die Männer die einen zutexten..dabei möcht ich doch einfach nur in Ruhe zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (20. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt viel mit dem Thema zu tun hat aber zu der Zeit als wir bei uns in der Gilde zeitweise einen extrem hohen Frauenanteil hatten durfte ich auf drängen der kleinen aber sehr lauten Gruppe 

a.) einen getrennten Bereich im Forum einrichten zu dem nur Frauen zutritt haben
b.) einen TS Channel nur für Frauen erstellen
c.) Eine Frauenbeuftragte zum Offizier bennen

Eine Wahl hat man mir nicht gelassen :-)

--> Das viele Frauen männliche Chars spielen, daran hab ich mich gewönt. Hinter 99% der Blutelfen sitzt auch kein weiblicher Spieler....


----------



## Aitaro (20. November 2008)

das ist der männliche jagt trieb ^^

der klassische wow gamer kennt die weiblichen personen nur von diversen seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben selbst 4mädels bei uns in der gilde.. klar wird das thema da manchma etwas.. naja sagen wir mal etwas forscher ^^ .. aber die wissen wie das gemeint ist, und steigen selbst auf die gespräche teilweise mit ein ^^

nur nich zu eng sehen.. einfach ma lachen und wenn se zu aufdringlich werden einfach blocken ^^


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Oh weia, sagen wirs einfach so: Ne Olle die ich nicht selber zum zocken gebraucht habe, will ich nicht kennenlernen. Ich kann mir nur zu gut vorstellen was für weiber wow zocken. KKTHXBYE


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Oh weia, sagen wirs einfach so: Ne Olle die ich nicht selber zum zocken gebraucht habe, will ich nicht kennenlernen. Ich kann mir nur zu gut vorstellen was für weiber wow zocken. KKTHXBYE



das war mehr oder minder n eigentor, wenn "solche" weiber WoW zocke, zocken auch "solche" kerle WoW und da gehörst du dann plötzlich zu Oo


----------



## Melih (20. November 2008)

Jaja wir Männer sind alle Schwanzgetriebene Monster die nur das eine wollen und sich über jedes "frischfleisch" hermachen 

/ironie off

was genau willste mit dem Thread bezwecken?

Das alle weiblichen Spieler /signed schreiben und alle männlichen sich entschuldigen oder wie?


Aber das beknackteste ist imemrnoch diese b°°°°° Vorurteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht jeder Mann ist ein Schwanzgetriebenes Monster


----------



## zadros (20. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1232517' date='20.11.2008, 08:40']
> --> Das viele Frauen männliche Chars spielen, daran hab ich mich gewönt. Hinter 99% der Blutelfen sitzt auch kein weiblicher Spieler....



hinter den weiblichen oder den "männlichen" blutelfen?

Meine Frau und unsere Tochter spielen beide einen weiblichen Blutelfen und ich eben auch, weil die Männer irgendwie naja dämlich aussehen in Roben ;-)


----------



## Atinuviell (20. November 2008)

Hm. Irgendwie kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Mir is das noch nicht passiert und wenn würde ich, je nach Laune, entweder mitmachen oder klar abschmettern.
Mal ehrlich, da steh ich doch drüber!?
Ich sage immer das ich eine Frau bin. Ich mag es nicht mit "er" oder "alter" oder sowas angesprochen zu werden.  Ich korrigiere die betreffende Person dann auch schonmal. Und was passiert? "Hehe, willste Tittenbonus? *grunz grunz*"
Nein, ich möchte wie ein Mitglied einer Gemeinschaft behandelt und richtig angesprochen werden.

Aber Du wirst immer, egal wo, diese Ausnahmen haben. Ob sie Dich nun anmachen, Dir nen Tittenbonus vorwerfen oder Dich sogar nicht mit in eine Ini nehmen. Scheiss drauf, such Dir Spieler die Dich respektieren und denk nicht weiter drüber nach.
Die Jungs und Männer müssen sich wegen mir auch nicht verstellen. Warum? 
Mein Raid war anfangs ganz schlimm. Irgendwann hab ich da mal Klartext geredet, seitdem benehmen sie sich wie sie sind. So soll es sein!


----------



## Gnorfal (20. November 2008)

Evolutionsbedingt, der Mann hat 2 Gehirne und leider nicht genug Blut, beide zeitgleich zu steuern.
Mich störts eher weniger, bin seit 10 Jahren fest liiert und brauche ein "Balz-Gehabe" nicht in einem Game und auch nicht anderswo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück gibts ja die "Sexuelle Belästigung-Melde-Funktion" und die würde ich, würde es mir passieren, ohne Hemmungen nutzen:-)

Frustrierte Solisten, die ausser WoW wahrscheinlich nichts vorzuweisen haben, so habe ich mir sagen lassen, seien die schlimmsten "Balzer"....

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , flame und mimimi: Ich bin selbständig, fest liiert (und das glücklich) UND hab spass am Spiel, obwohl mein Itemlvl bei Durchschnitt 143 liegt.
Klingt komisch, is aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> das war mehr oder minder n eigentor, wenn "solche" weiber WoW zocke, zocken auch "solche" kerle WoW und da gehörst du dann plötzlich zu Oo




Weniger. Wir Kerle zocken Videogames meistens schon ewige Zeiten, sind daher damit aufgewachsen. Sind trotzdem normal geworden. Meistens sollte man sagen. Ich finde einfach, das Mädels die WoW spielen doch schon hart drauf sein müssen. Kenne persöhnlich kein einziges. Und ingame halt recht viele, wo ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. Damit meine ich nicht die Fachliche Kompetenz, klar die kann man sich anlesen unsere Raidleaderin hats immerhin bis KJ gebracht, sondern einfach wie die alle drauf sind. Saukrass.

Btw, schonmal nen weiblichen Gladi getroffen?


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

woher kommen jetzt eigentlich die ganzen frauen her?^^


----------



## Amokee (20. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Die allzuoft beschworene "WOW-Community" ist immer nur ein Abbild der Gesellschaft. Vielleicht in diesem speziellen Fall ein Abbild einer sehr verzerrten Gesellschaft. Es spielen WOW zum einen die Hardcore 24/7 Gamer ohne RL ... denen vermutlich die Hormone gelegentlich durchgehen - es spielen auch pubertierende Jugendliche, die angesichts ihrer körperlichen und geistigen Unreife sich gerne im Ton vergreifen ...

...und es spielt eine Gruppe von, ich nenne sie mal "Normalos" die einen natürlichen Schnitt der Gesellschaft darstellen. Wenn ich jetzt alles zusammenrechne, dann kommt ich auf eine deutlich größere Prozent-Zahl von WOW Spielern, die im realen Leben völlig beziehungsunfähig sind. 

Die Essenz: Die WOW Community (die es nur rudimentär gibt) hat durch den inzwischen hohen Prozentzahl an "Outsidern" von vornherein keinen Anspruch auf eine Abbildung der Gesellschaft.

Bin ich im Spiel unterwegs und leite einen Raid, dann werfe ich Spieler, die sich ungebührlich verhalten aus der Gruppe. Ob Männlein oder Weiblein ist mir egal. Geht es im TS ausschließlich in Fäkalsprache zu, verlasse ich den Raid (das ist gelegentlich random vorgekommen) - da bin ich ganz radikal. Weiblichen Mitspielern gegenüber trete ich genau so höflich auf, wie ich es auch männlichen Mitspielern gegenüber mache. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied. Höflichkeit ist eine Zierde - und hat nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun.

Ich spiele auf meinem Server auch zwei weibliche Chars - und ich bin noch nie auch nur ansatzweise /w bist Du w angeflüstert worden.

Meine Frau hatte bisher ein Erlebnis mit einem Mitspieler, der sie in Fäkalsprache als Dame aus dem horizontalen Gewerbe bezeichnet hat. Das Gespräch wurde als Screen-Shot gespeichert - mein Drängen, einen GM anzuschreiben, hat sich meine Frau nicht angeschlossen.

Ich rate allen "Männern" und solche, die es noch werden wollen, ein Spiel als solches auch zu spielen und nicht als Spielwiese zu verwenden und sich in der Anonymität dem Reptilien-Gehirn ganz hinzugeben..

Frauen und Mädchen rate ich zu einer gewissen Gelassenheit - ihr befindet euch nicht auf der Straße und werdet körperlich bedroht oder ähnliches. Ich habe aber jedes Verständnis dafür, wenn menschenverachtende oder frauen-verachtende Verhalten gemeldet werden und sich ein GM darum kümmert.


----------



## Melih (20. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> woher kommen jetzt eigentlich die ganzen frauen her?^^



Das weiß nur Gottt.....oder chuck norris


----------



## Fenyah (20. November 2008)

anstatt dich darüber zu beschweren, solltest du versuchen, deinen nutzen aus deinem geschlecht zu schlagen lol   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW, mir ist es noch nicht unter gekommen angemacht zu werden.

Ich finde es doch sehr daneben, wenn einer meint, wir Frauen sehen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aus und spielen nur deshalb um nen Typen für ja für was eigentlich zu bekommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin verheiratet und hab so gar Kinder^^, ich muss hier niemanden anbaggern und zweideutige Sprüche klopfen^^


Grüßle Glamour aka Chaoscats  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (20. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Weist du was wirklich übel ist? Das Gegenteil davon, nämlich dass eine ~40 jährige Frau, die noch dazu ganz.....wie soll ich sagen..."unvorteilhaft" aussieht, wild Männer in der Gilde angräbt die halb so alt sind und KEINE Gelegenheit für einen zweideutigen Spruch auslässt? Ich habe so etwas erlebt und es ist weis Gott NOCH nerviger als Männer mit ähnlichem Verhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau mein Reden. So ne potthässliche Gildenmama die meint sie müsste sich jetzt in WoW nen zweiten Frühling besorgen, weil ihr Macker sie nicht mehr besteigen will.

Da muss ich echt nur abkotzen.


----------



## Evereve (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Weniger. Wir Kerle zocken Videogames meistens schon ewige Zeiten, sind daher damit aufgewachsen. Sind trotzdem normal geworden. Meistens sollte man sagen. Ich finde einfach, das Mädels die WoW spielen doch schon hart drauf sein müssen. Kenne persöhnlich kein einziges. Und ingame halt recht viele, wo ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. Damit meine ich nicht die Fachliche Kompetenz, klar die kann man sich anlesen unsere Raidleaderin hats immerhin bis KJ gebracht, sondern einfach wie die alle drauf sind. Saukrass.
> 
> Btw, schonmal nen weiblichen Gladi getroffen?



Ich versteh jetzt nicht so ganz auf was du hinaus möchtest. 
Dass jede Wow spielende Frau ne Amazone oder ein Mannsweib ist? 
Meine beste Freundin spielt auch Wow, im RL ist sie klein, zierlich, liebt Katzen über alles und arbeitet als Altenpflegerin, passt die nun in dein Bild von "Wow Weibchen muss hart drauf sein, total krass!" ? Wohl eher weniger. 

Und zum Thema weiblicher Gladi, da gabs erst vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht hier irgendwo auf Buffed, dass ein Char (war glaub ein Dudu) mit einer der höchsten Wertungen von einer Frau gespielt wird. Und weiter? 

[Ironie on] Vorurteile hast du gar keine oder? ..... [/Ironie off]
Oder läuft das nach dem Prizip: *auf die Brust trommel* PC Games unser Revier! Nix Weibchen zu suchen hier!


----------



## meckermize (20. November 2008)

Ich kenne das auch -,- 
Bei mir kommt alles was damit nervt auf igno...
Schade trotzdem das wow für viele eine art singlebörse zu sein scheint, aber jeder wie ers brauch :/


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Genau mein Reden. So ne potthässliche Gildenmama die meint sie müsste sich jetzt in WoW nen zweiten Frühling besorgen, weil ihr Macker sie nicht mehr besteigen will.
> 
> Da muss ich echt nur abkotzen.



Hey und genau das mein ich!!!
Ich möchte nicht von einem kleinen Jungen der kaum Haare am ... so dumm angemacht werden.


----------



## krizone (20. November 2008)

Amokee /signed

ps:du auch hier? gruß, kollege^^


----------



## Evereve (20. November 2008)

Glamour schrieb:


> Hey und genau das mein ich!!!
> Ich möchte nicht von einem kleinen Jungen der kaum Haare am ... so dumm angemacht werden.



Siehst du, schon fasst hier eine Frau wieder etwas als Angriff gegen sich auf, was gar nicht so gemeint war. 
Er bezieht sich auf MEIN Beispiel weiter oben, wo eine Frau sich danebenbenommen hat. Und das fand sogar ich als selbst weiblich sehr peinlich. Das war doch jetzt überhauptnicht auf dich bezogen. 

Wenn Frauen sich hier über baggernde Männer beschweren dürfen, meinst du nicht, dass es Männern genauso zusteht sich zu äußern wenn sie von extrem älteren Frauen angegraben werden?


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Siehst du, schon fasst hier eine Frau wieder etwas als Angriff gegen sich auf, was gar nicht so gemeint war.
> Er bezieht sich auf MEIN Beispiel weiter oben, wo eine Frau sich danebenbenommen hat. Und das fand sogar ich als selbst weiblich sehr peinlich. Das war doch jetzt überhauptnicht auf dich bezogen.
> 
> Wenn Frauen sich hier über baggernde Männer beschweren dürfen, meinst du nicht, dass es Männern genauso zusteht sich zu äußern wenn sie von extrem älteren Frauen angegraben werden?




Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> SCHWANZGESTEUERT!!!!



Das hat jetzt wirklich was gebracht Oo 

Jeder der das als argument für unangebrachtes verhalten vorweist der hat ne macke


----------



## Xairon (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> SCHWANZGESTEUERT!!!!



gemeldet für irgend welchen idiotischen SPAM


----------



## Caradim (20. November 2008)

öhm für mich sind alle weiblichen chars eh männer xD fragt mich net warum aber ich stell mir immer erstn mann dahinter vor xD
n kollege hat auch ne schurkin und wir machen scheinflirten in chat und alle sagen oha jetzt gehts zur sache und so... naja wir lachen uns schrott so nebenbei xD


----------



## Amokee (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> SCH******RT!!!!



/reported


----------



## Hubautz (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Weniger. Wir Kerle zocken Videogames meistens schon ewige Zeiten, sind daher damit aufgewachsen.


Genau – zu der Zeit haben die Mädels noch Strümpfe gestopft. Und jetzt wollen sie in unsere ureigene Domäne einbrechen.



Delhoven schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach, das Mädels die WoW spielen doch schon hart drauf sein müssen.


Ganz dumme Frage: warum?



Delhoven schrieb:


> unsere Raidleaderin hats immerhin bis KJ gebracht



„Immerhin“. Soll wohl heißen, für eine Frau nicht schlecht, oder was?


Mein lieber Mann musst du drauf sein. Ich kenne jede Menge Frauen, die WoW spielen. Alter von 14 bis 54. Sowohl persönlich als auch ingame. Und sie stehen Männern in nichts nach, sind oft sogar etwas lernfähiger und weniger auf dem "Imba-R0xx0R_Egotrip"-
Das gute an Frauen ist unter Anderem, dass ihnen der klassische "Schwanzvergleich" naturgegebenermaßen nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## Darkshineng (20. November 2008)

hab mal auf ner site gelesen, dass es weibliche spieler einfach haben, wenn sie sich einen männlichen char erstellen.
klingt komisch ist aber so >.<


----------



## MayoAmok (20. November 2008)

also ich spiele auch zumeist weibliche chars (der mann, der jahrelang beim spielen auf nen männerhintern gucken muss, hat mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mir ist oben beschriebenes noch nicht passiert.

es gibt solche und solche männer. kann man nix dran machen. und als frau muss man schon ein dickes fell haben, wenn man in eine männerdomäne (zockerei) eindringt. 

gibs ja nich, auf der einen seite wollen die frauen emanzipiert sein und auf der anderen seite, wollen sie immernoch auf händen getragen werden. passt ja irgendwo nicht zusammen.....


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Zu dem Thema kann man nur sagen: Daumen hoch!

Es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche.Die bösen bösen Männer die ja "alle" so wird es ja dargestellt,notgeile Böcke sind.....

Nungut wenn die Threadautorin es so sieht bitte ich sehe das anders.

Es ist genau dasselbe wie ---> Wer den Endcontent spielt und das in einem schnellen Tempo is Arbeitslos, Hartz 4 Empfänger, Kein RL und im besten Fall sieht der oder die jenige noch scheisse aus. fazit: kompletter schwachsinn

oder ---> Man spielt einfachmal so aus fun pvp ernsthaft wohl nur den pve content man ist sofort ein "Noob,Gimp,Trottel,Idiot" weil man im pvp nicht so "abgeht"
fazit: kompletter schwachsinn

oder dann halt ---> Frau wird von einem Typ oder sagen wir mal von 10 Typen genervt = alle typen sind notgeile und nur noch schwanzgesteuerte perverse
fazit genau so ein schwachsinn


Soll Blizzard wegen ein Paar typen die Überdruck haben weil sie im Rl keine abbekommen nen Server für euch armen wesen einrichten? Wenn ja dann hätte ich gerne einen Server wo man nicht von zig deppen angeschrieben wird ob man einem gold schenkt oder ob man jemanden ziehen kann.

Du brauchst dich nicht so aufzuregen, weil es einfach schwachsinn ist und wie du uns männer hinstellst auch kompletter schwachsinn ist. Meinst du Frauen sind da anders? Ihr seid auch nicht besser (würd mal drüber nachdenken). Du verallgemeinerst und genau das ist das schlimme an wow. Man wird direkt in eine Schublade gesteckt. Mitleid hab ich mit dir auch null.

Und wenn du der Meinung bist weiter so verallgemeinert zu denken dann hör auf zu spielen und hol dir ein puppenhaus.  

Wenn du belästigt wirst, wobei ich wo kommst du her? oder Wie alt bist? nicht alsbelästigung auffasse das fragt mich auch jede männer und auch frauen. Mal daran gedachtdas man in WoW auch freundschaften aufbauen kann? Oder meinst du der chat wäre speziell nur fürs raiden usw da? Ich an deiner Stelle würd mal überlegen und dann nochmal schreiben.Ausserdemgibt es immernoch eine Igno funktion und du kannst ein Ticket schreiben.Aber dann müssteBlizzard wahrscheinlich für dich einen extra gm einstellen weil ja "Alle Männer so sind".

Aber wenn du das als Belästigung siehst einfach mal ein wenig zu plaudern, dann tust du mir leid. Solang das Gespräch nicht sexueller Natur ist oder jemand darauf drängt ist das keine Belästigung und stlel dir vor es gibt auch normale Männer innerhalb des Spiels.

So wer fehler findet kann die behalten ich bin noch net ganz wach.

In diesem Sinne


                                                                      Verallgemeinert nicht alles.......




Afkaffee


----------



## German Viking (20. November 2008)

Ich hebe erst gestern in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass sehr viele so zwischen 30 und 100 (!!!) Stunden in der Woche WoW zocken (geht´s noch??).
Bei derartig ausgeprägtem Suchtverhalten bleibt im RL einfach keine Zeit andere Menschen (geschweige Frauen) kennenzulernen... Ergo lebt man seine Geilheit da aus, wo man sich am meisten aufhält, bzw. wo man das erste mal seit Wochen ein Weibchen sieht... >>> bei WoW!!!


----------



## Draelia (20. November 2008)

Nunja, meine Frau kenne ich über WoW... bzw. eine Party zu der ich auch meinen Raid eingeladen habe. Bis dahin wusste ich nichtmal mti was ichs hier zu tun hatte, denn auf nem RP Server muss ein weiblicher char nciht zwangsläufig auch einen weiblichen Spieler haben. 

Grundsätzlich ist es aber ein ähnliches Phänomen wie mit dem Wetterbericht: solange der richtig vorhergesagt wird ist alles in Ordnung, aber liegt der einmal falsch ist das Thema über Wochen. 
Dass in WoW Vollspaten rumlaufen  will ich gar nciht betreiten, genaugenommen hab ich selbst nen ganzen Haufen davon kennengelernt, die zu blöd waren, mich nciht erstmal zu fragen, ob ich auch wirklich weiblich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey, so be it, solche Leute stell ich auf jeden Fall mit einer Inbrunst bloß, dass diese wohl erstmal die Finger ruhig halten. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibts aber auch fördernde Aktionen, die genau dieses Problem verstärken. Ich erinner mich da an eine Spielerin die sich für 5000 Gold hat durchnehmen lassen und sich im Nachhinein Aufregte, dass es durch die Foren geht... Das ist für mich witzig, weil es die Abgründe der Gesellschaft zeigt, aber im Allgemeinen sicherlich der Sache nicht zuträglich. 

Das grundsätzliche Problem jedenfalls verstehe ich wohl, und mein Tipp. Haut den Leuten vorm Ignore entweder extrem derbe Sprüche zurück, Männer sind recht flott angreifbar, wenn es um die Manneskraft geht. Melden werden die euch auch nicht, denn damit setzen sie sich ja selber auf die Banlist. Alternative, die geboten ist, Ticket über Ticket, am besten gleich von mehreren, dann habt ihr drei Tqage Ruhe, und der Typ kann in Ruhe "mit seiner Hand reden"...


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> also ich spiele auch zumeist weibliche chars (der mann, der jahrelang beim spielen auf nen männerhintern gucken muss, hat mein beileid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von "auf händen tragen" spricht keiner, gleichberechtigung ist doch alles was gefordert ist!

oder trägst du alle kerle auf händen? Oo


----------



## Orta (20. November 2008)

@Te und alle die meinen 15 Jährige haben kein Hirn.

Wie kommt ihr darauf?
Ich verhalte mich im /1 bzw /2 chat ganz normal und in meiner Gilde sind auch einige Frauen(sogar ein Mädchen in meinem alter ).
Ich verhalte mich trotzdem ganz normal und würde nie irgendwelche frauenfeindliche Sprüche bringen......

Gegen Vorurteile und für mehr Frauen in WoW^^

Mfg Orta

(Der TE könnte sich auch mal wieder äußern)


----------



## Draelia (20. November 2008)

@ aproc: MAch deinen Kopp zu, da kommt nur Shit raus. ICh sehe nur, dass Du alles als Schwachsinn hinstellst, aber keinerlei Argumente dafür bringst. So outest du Dich als sagen wir mal, geistig einfach gestrickt und das Thema hier geht tatsächlich Leuten echt auf den Keks. Ich würde sogar schließen dass Du Teil der Blutstau-Fraktion bist, aber da hör ich ja sicher gleich noch was drüber, weil Du meinen ersten Satz als Aufforderung siehst, noch mehr Dreck von Dir zu geben, richtig?


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (20. November 2008)

Sooo "benachteiligt" seh ich das gar nicht. Klar, ich kann mir vorstellen das das angraben einiger Männer ziemlich nervig ist. Aber die Vorteile die ihr Aktiv und Passiv daraus zieht sind ziemlich gewaltig. Ohne Sexistisch klingen zu wollen, ich nen das gern den _"Tittenbonus"_.

Es ist nunmal so das dieses Spiel Hauptsächlich von Männern gespielt wird. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, als Blizzard das Spiel entwickelt hat war seine Zielgruppe die männlichen Jugendlichen bis mittleren Alters. Eben jene die zu der Zeit _Warcraft3_ aktiv online gespielt haben. Und jeder der sich auskennt: Alles recht ... junge Kamerraden. Natürlich würde das nie jemand zugeben. Und ich finde es toll das ich nicht nur mit Kerlen spielen muss. Frauen sind da meist viel angenehmere Zeitgenoßen.

Naja und -ich gebe es zu- eben diese Männer/Jungen behandeln Frauen meistens besser als andere Kerle. Sie bekommen Dinge geschenkt, der Eintritt in Gilden/Raid's/etc. ist irgendwie leichter. Selbst die Kommunikation mit den ehrenwerten Frauen ist um einiges besser. Natürlich gibt es auch hier außnahmen.

Im großen und ganzen ist das Verhalten gegenüber Frauen der männliche Spieler nach meinen Beobachtungen eindeutig sozialer, netter, freundlicher. Eins der MMORPG-Geheimnisse .. die schon immer so waren.

Um das zum Abschluss zu bringen ... es hat Nachteile wie auch Vorteile. Welches überwiegt ... bleibt denke ich im Auge des Betrachters. 

Auf Bald.


----------



## MayoAmok (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> von "auf händen tragen" spricht keiner, gleichberechtigung ist doch alles was gefordert ist!
> 
> oder trägst du alle kerle auf händen? Oo



nein tu ich nicht. lies meinen post nochmal, verstehe ihn und poste dann ggf nochmal. sollte aber bei verständnis ncht nötig sein.


----------



## Shaniya (20. November 2008)

Also ich bin auch weiblich und hatte noch NIE Probleme deswegen, in keiner Hinsicht, weder blöde Anmachen noch irgendwie ein Spruch "Frauen können nicht spielen ..."!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashura Oh (20. November 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Beste Antwort überhaupt, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seh ich auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keiner zwingt uns Mädels dazu auf so was einzusteigen. Ganz einfach, wers doch tut ist einfach selber Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Ruhig Blut. Zu dem Schluss, dass man nicht verallgemeinern sollte und es auch nicht kann, sind wir ja schon gekommen.
Man muss es allerdings nicht so drastisch wie Aproc ausdrücken.

Wie ich schonmal sagte:
Wenn man sich belästigt fühlt, dann muss man selbst reagieren und seinem gegenüber klarmachen, dass er aufhören soll. Oder man erträgt es, aber hält den Mund. Ich denke, dass ein Großteil der Spieler nicht "typisch Mann" ist und alles weibliche angräbt, was bei 3 nicht weggeportet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist wie mit Flamerkiddys: WoW spielen nur Flamerkiddys und l0wb0bs! Naja, wenn wir ehrlich sind ist es eigentlich nur ein Bruchteil, aber er fällt am meisten auf.

Und nun kehren wir wieder zur Sachlichkeit zurück und haben uns wieder alle lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Draelia schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar schließen dass Du Teil der Blutstau-Fraktion bist, aber da hör ich ja sicher gleich noch was drüber, weil Du meinen ersten Satz als Aufforderung siehst, noch mehr Dreck von Dir zu geben, richtig?




Nö...

Bin nicht von der "Blutstau Fraktion" ich hab erwartet das so eine Antwort kommen wird.Wenn du mal nachdenken würdest sind das Beispiele.

Verallgemeinerungen die jeden tag in WoW vorkommen udn die totaler bullshit sind.Denken denn schrieben....


----------



## Jemima (20. November 2008)

Spiele seid Anbeginn WoW und hatte zum Glück noch nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen "notgeilen Böcken". Vielleicht liegts am Realm, vielleicht auch an der Art wie man sich selber verhält? KA. Bisher ist mir auch noch keiner begegnet, der gleich als 1. oder 2. Frage m/w gestellt hätte. Meist hat sich das irgendwann im allgemeinen Gelaber (wenn man sich eh schon irgend ein "Bild" gemacht hat) von selber ergeben. 

Wenn sie Euch blöd kommen, "putzt sie halt runter" und sagt bis hier hin und nicht weiter. Sich selber in ne Opferrolle drücken und von allem abschotten ist zwar die einfachere Lösung... aber mit Jungs/Männern ne gute Zeit zu haben, macht eindeutig mehr Spass :-) (und damit meine ich nix unter der Gürtellinie).

LG Jemima


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Zu dem Schluss, dass man nicht verallgemeinern sollte und es auch nicht kann, sind wir ja schon gekommen.
> Man muss es allerdings nicht so drastisch wie Aproc ausdrücken.



Ich bin halt so und stelle alles immer so drastisch dar....


----------



## Klotzi (20. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> was hast du grade an?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ich Schließe mich dem an!


----------



## Kamaji (20. November 2008)

Mimimi -_-  ich wünscht ich könnt was noch dreisteres schreiben  so einen UNNÖTIGEN thread aufmachen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (20. November 2008)

Jayla schrieb:


> Ohmann. Ne, mach mal ein Experiment und geh random in eine Gruppe mit Männern.
> 
> 4 Männer, 1 Mädel.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah...einer schwul, einer diskriminiert weibliche Spieler, einer ist ein Paarungspsychopath und der vierte ist VIELLEICHT ein brauchbares männliches Exemplar.

Also ich weis ja nicht welches World of Warcraft du spielst oder auf welchem Planeten du lebst...
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, niemand hier wird nur Ansatzweise deine Behauptung unterstreichen können.

Was DU allerdings hier loslässt ist die absolut unterste Schublade und ganz großes Kino was das diskriminieren anderer Spieler angeht. Ich mag mir garnicht ausmalen wie es dem armen, männlichen Spieler ergeht der das Pech hat mir dir in einer Gruppe zu landen und sich versehentlich als Mann zu enttarnen.

Ahrm..by the way...bist du sicher das du mich quoten wolltest? Irgendwie fehlt mir da definitiv der Zusammenhang zwischen deinem und meinem Post...


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Ich bin halt so und stelle alles immer so drastisch dar....


Man kann es so ausdrücken, muss es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Jemima schrieb:


> Spiele seid Anbeginn WoW und hatte zum Glück noch nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen "notgeilen Böcken". Vielleicht liegts am Realm, vielleicht auch an der Art wie man sich selber verhält? KA. Bisher ist mir auch noch keiner begegnet, der gleich als 1. oder 2. Frage m/w gestellt hätte. Meist hat sich das irgendwann im allgemeinen Gelaber (wenn man sich eh schon irgend ein "Bild" gemacht hat) von selber ergeben.
> 
> Wenn sie Euch blöd kommen, "putzt sie halt runter" und sagt bis hier hin und nicht weiter. Sich selber in ne Opferrolle drücken und von allem abschotten ist zwar die einfachere Lösung... aber mit Jungs/Männern ne gute Zeit zu haben, macht eindeutig mehr Spass :-) (und damit meine ich nix unter der Gürtellinie).
> 
> LG Jemima







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (20. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Traurig auch die Männer hier, die sich mit Aussagen "Männer sind primitiv aber glücklich" selber degradieren und somit das Klischee vom immergeilen Mann nur weiter vorantreiben. Wie tief kann man sinken?



Das ist doch nur ein ganz natürlicher Abwerreflex auf die Provokation der TE. 
Mal Abgesehen davon das wir Männer natürlich nahezu immer wollen. Das ist ein Biologisch ganz normale Sache. Das man deswegen nicht jeder gleich hinterhersteigt ist ja was anderes. 
Wenn hier ein Mann einen auf, ich will so gut wie Nie mit Frauen was macht, ist er entweder krank und sollte zum Artzt, oder aufhören Männern die ihr Natur nicht  erläugnen den Ruf bei der Damenwelt zu versauen.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (20. November 2008)

ähhhm sorry, bin nen junge, aber von diesem problem der frau hab ich noch nie was gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr werdet echt in wow nach eurem privatleben gefragt?? was bringt das?????


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> jeder der so aussieht wie du auch ^.^



oh, jetzt diskriminieren wir aufgrund des äusseren erscheinungsbildes... naja, wers braucht


----------



## faustodins (20. November 2008)

wieso das so ist fragst du noch? 
Die WoW spieler zocken den ganzen tag und kennen sowas wie soziale kontakte doch gar nicht ausser aus der virtuellen spielwelt ... die sind froh wenn sie mal mit wem weiblichen reden dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal diese scheiss zockerei sein lassen und partys machen, mit freunden treffen und ganz wichtig... im RICHTIGEN LEBEN frauen ansprechen und kennenlernen...


----------



## Elishebat (20. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier ein Mann einen auf, ich will so gut wie Nie mit Frauen was macht, ist er entweder krank und sollte zum Artzt, oder aufhören Männern die ihr Natur nicht erläugnen den Ruf bei der Damenwelt zu versauen.



Ich bin ein Mann.
Ich will nie was mit Frauen.
Denn ich bin schwul.
Und das ist gut so.
Muss ich jetzt zum Arzt weil ich krank bin?

MfG
Elishebat


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema kann man nur sagen: Daumen hoch!
> 
> Es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche.Die bösen bösen Männer die ja "alle" so wird es ja dargestellt,notgeile Böcke sind.....
> 
> ...



You made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann.
> Ich will nie was mit Frauen.
> Denn ich bin schwul.
> Und das ist gut so.
> ...




Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find ich persönlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (20. November 2008)

@ German Viking


> Ich hebe erst gestern in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass sehr viele so zwischen 30 und 100 (!!!) Stunden in der Woche WoW zocken (geht´s noch??).
> Bei derartig ausgeprägtem Suchtverhalten bleibt im RL einfach keine Zeit andere Menschen (geschweige Frauen) kennenzulernen... Ergo lebt man seine Geilheit da aus, wo man sich am meisten aufhält, bzw. wo man das erste mal seit Wochen ein Weibchen sieht... >>> bei WoW!!!



Und wieder einer der gerne verallgemeinert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (20. November 2008)

meine freundin spielt auch WoW. und sie bevorzugt in letzter zeit weibliche mitspielerinnen. wieso? weil die andere nicht runtermachen müssen wenn sie etwas nicht gut hinkriegen. sie ist halt eine typische gelegenheitsspielerin. sie staunt halt noch wenn sie durch die zangarmarschen reitet oder derartiges.

andererseits hab ich in wow auch frauen kennengelernt die mit mir im endcontent geraidet haben und echt was drauf hatten. doch auch dort: diese frauen haben meist weniger konkurenzdenken gehabt und haben höchstens mal was gesagt, wenn es um dinge wie disziplin ging. auch wenn diese frauen auch stolz auf ihre leistungen waren, so haben sie nie dps meter gepostet oder dergleichen. ihr wisst was ich meine.

das verhalten dieser spielerinnen war also typisch feminim, doch wurden diese nie oder selten 'angemacht'...

frauen die ingame angemacht werden, sind meist solche, die sich ganz bewusst sind, dass sie was spezielles in WoW sind (da minderheit). es sind frauen, die ihr selbstvertrauen aufwerten indem sie (ev. auch unbewusst) die frauenkarte ausspielen. da besonders in topgilden viele männer pech in der liebe haben (dafür halt glück im spiel), haben solche frauen eine gewisse macht, die sie nutzen um voran zu kommen. ich hab schon stammspieler gesehen die wegen solchen geschichten gegangen sind. und ich hab schon ganze gilden gesehen die fast ausseinandergerissen wurden.

natürlich kann man die 3 genannten typen nicht auf jede frau aufmünzen. es sind nur meine erfahrungen...


----------



## domdoel (20. November 2008)

tach zusammen, also ich fands eben richtig lustig mit diesen thrad von vorn ebis hinten druch zu lesen. wie sich fast alle auf einmla angegriffen fühlen, einfach nur köstlich.^^
dabei find ich das das in wow ein ernsthaftes problem ist. und Yumina nicht die erste ist die sich darüber beschwert. 
klar liegt es in der Natur von uns männern das wir den frauen imponieren wollen, das sit gentisch veranlagt. aber es gibt halt immer welche die übertreiben müssen udn die ziehen unser image runter.
ich will jetzt auch gar nicht erklären wer, warum und wieso, weil ich das nicht kann. ich wollt nur mal an alle die die gleich "Nein, ich doch nicht!" geschriehen haben, sagen, ich wette mindesten 70% von euch in wow frauen gegenüber ein ähnliches verhalten haben wie Yumina zu anfang beschriben haben, nur halt nich so drastisch wie sie es beschrieben hat. ich will mich da gar nicht ausschleißen. man ist sich darüber meistans gar nicht bewusst.

so, udn jetzt wünsch ich euch viel spaß dabei mich zu flamen udn mein beitrag auseinander zu nehemn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
domdoel


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> ähhhm sorry, bin nen junge, aber von diesem problem der frau hab ich noch nie was gehört...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö.. ich bis dato noch nicht und auch noch nichts dergleichen von Freundinnen gehört (:


----------



## Liyanne (20. November 2008)

Hallo ich bin auch eine Frau und muss jetzt mal Partei ergreifen ....natürlich für die Männer^^
Mir ist es seit Release nur ganze 2-3 mal passiert das man mich plump von der Seite angequatscht hat,der bekam dann die passende Antwort und gut war
Aber man muss natürlich auch nicht jeden Satz von dem anderen Geschlecht auf die Goldwaage legen^^
Ein bischen Humor gehört schon dazu
Bei uns in der Gilde war es gut gemischt und es gab eine Regel,es wurde gewartet mit 2deutigen Bemerkungen bis 23 Uhr,wegen der jüngeren Mitspieler^^
Aber auch dann würde es nie geschmacklos,es war dann oft 2deutig ala ..Hey ich reite meinen Drachen... Antwort ...Jaja schon klar,aber so genau wollten wir es nicht wissen... usw.
Für den Lacher war gesorgt und man fühlte sich nicht angegriffen oder gar unter der Gürtellinie getroffen. Ich denke es kommt auch immer auf die Einstellung an,wenn dich sowas schon ankratzt dann ist es natürlich für dich und deine Mädels schwierig ...durchaus
Ich für meinen Teil hatte und habe immer Spass bei so Sachen,vorraus gesetzt man kennt die Anderen einwenig und weiss wie man Miteinander umgehen kann und nicht zu vergessen Humor sollte man schon besitzen.

Also liebe Männer lasst euch nicht abschrecken,nicht alle Mädels nehmen eure Worte gleich krumm

Und wer jetzt sagt, ich bräuchte einen Mann nur weil ich für euch Partei ergreife,dem sei gesagt,Nein brauch ich nicht, hab einen hier rumlaufen mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse 
Liyanne


----------



## Sickbabe (20. November 2008)

deswegen bin ich in einer Ü25 gilde...


----------



## haro3777 (20. November 2008)

ich bin verheiratet und habe 2 töchter (2 und 4). ich lebe quasi in einem frauenhaushalt. im spiel habe ich ca. 50% weibliche spieler in meiner freundesliste. ich spiele gerne mit frauen, weil sie das spiel nicht so verbissen sehen. in ini's kommen wir besser klar, weil dort selten böse worte fallen und leute gekickt werden. ich führe mit ihnen lockere unterhaltungen und habe noch nie beschwerden über mich ergehen lassen müssen. meine frau spielt einen weiblichen chart, den ich zwischendurch auch schon mal zocke. den leuten fällt es nie auf, das gelegentlich ein männlicher spieler an der tastatur sitzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schätze mal, dass ich dank meiner familie schon selber eine halbe frau bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also eine frauengilde finde ich witzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie sieht denn euer gildenwappen aus??? eins läßt sich bei frauen im spiel auf dauer (bei den meisten) nicht verbergen. sie legen wert auf optisch schöne items. ach ja, viele spielen auch ungerne in gegenden wie östl. und westl. pestländer. o-ton "das sieht dort nicht schön aus."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich verstehe deine aufregung nicht. jede® weiß doch: "männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimm es leicht und setze die spieler auf ignore. 

p.s. mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele zweideutigen aussagen von frauen ausgehen. das ist bei mir auf der arbeit so und auch im game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (20. November 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen, ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut. Meine Frau hat deshalb vor einiger Zeit mit WoW aufgehört und ist zu HdRO, weil sie dort besser behandelt wird... Jeder zweite Typ war spätestens nach einer Ini im TS nur noch dabei sie anzugraben, nach Vorlieben, Bildern oder Treffen zu fragen... Wir haben 6(!!!) Gilden wieder verlassen wegen solchen Anmachen und ich bin jetzt in einer mit "erwachsenen" Spielern und muss die WoW-Welt alleine genießen soweit es geht (HdRO ist irgendwie nichts für mich)...

Ich frage mich auch manchmal was meine männlichen Artverwandten da dauernd reitet, dass sie meinen ihr Epic Gewand würde irgendeinen Eindruck im RL hinterlassen und jede Frau, auch wenn sie verheiratet ist, sei Freiwild...

Frauen sind auch nur Menschen, und dies ist ein MMORPG, ein SPIEL!!! Auf einem RP-Server macht mein Char (männlich) auch weibliche Chars (egal ob dahinter ein Mann oder eine Frau sitzt) an, aber hey, er ist nunmal ein Schurke, und Schurken machen sowas^^ Aber es ist klar, dass das dann eine RP-Rolle ist, im TS oder in Whispers kann man auf sowas doch bitte verzichten solange es nicht explizit von beiden Seiten gewünscht ist...


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Liyanne schrieb:


> Also liebe Männer lasst euch nicht abschrecken,nicht alle Mädels nehmen eure Worte gleich krumm


Na das sag ich aber auch.
Es gab hier vor einiger Zeit schon mal so einen Thread, in dem jemand meinte Frauen sollten es in WoW doch einfach verheimlichen, dass sie Frauen sind.
Warum?
So gefährlich ist das ja nun wirklich nicht. 
Ich steh dazu, dass ich weiblich bin und das im RL sowie ingame.
Von mir gibt es in meinem Gildenforum ein Foto.. auf Buffed und auf WoW-Faces. Ihr fragt euch warum? Ganz einfach: Ich bin stolz darauf zu dem noch etwas kleinen Teil der weiblichen Zocker zu gehören (;


----------



## Palatinus (20. November 2008)

@Haro3777


> ich schätze mal, dass ich dank meiner familie schon selber eine halbe frau bin.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (20. November 2008)

xD~ ist das bei Männer nicht normal, lass ihnen wenigstens das Ingame gebaggere wenn sie schon so welche looser in RL sind das sie das IG machen müssen : )


aber ein vorteil hats doch ich habe meine große liebe ingame getroffen , habe ein Kind und bin glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre ich nicht wenn ich mich als männlich ausgeben würde was ich nicht bin.

Man sollte nicht das geschlecht verleugnen, denn wofür gibs /ignore?
Ich kenne jmd der gesagt hat das er weiblich ist und das hat einem anderen Menschen zu wehgetan denn diese person hat sich in die nicht vorhandene Weibliche person verliebt und das ist dann nicht fair.

macht einfach /ignore und gut ist.


----------



## domdoel (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> ach ist das gar nicht das forum für "ich stelle nen dummen post ins forum also krieg ich auch dumme fragen und antworten"? lies den post davor, da hab ichs halbwegs getroffen denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is das große problem in diesen foren, es gibt viel zu viel idioten, die irgend eien scheiß schreiben und das thema isn lächerliche ziehen so das kene vernünftige diskusion möglich ist. schade eigentlich.


----------



## Maddwarf (20. November 2008)

Na ja, so klein ist der Teil der weiblichen Zocker garnicht..... das täuscht nur !

Aber so manche Frauen kann ich verstehen, gibt genügend Idioten.

Gerade die mit Ihren 14 Jahren oder so, die beim Pinkeln aufpassen müßen nicht zu kommen..... sind meißtens die leute mit dummen Sprüchen.

Fakt ist, unsere Gildenleitung ist ne Frau !
Zwei unserer Main Heiler sind Frauen !

Und jetzt haben wir noch so viele andere Frauen bei uns....... und es ist immer lustig, auch wenn es mal unter die Gürtellinie geht.

Aber...... ich denke, das sieht bei uns ein wenig anders aus. Denn wir haben viele Pärchen bei uns und kennen uns seit sehr langer Zeit.
Des Weiteren, sind über 90% unserer Gilde zwischen 25 und glaube 43 oder so.

Das soll heißen, wenn bei uns mal dumme Sprüche fallen, dann meißtens mit Anstand und das feht leider der Mehrheit der Deppen die Weiber dumm anmachen !

cu
MAD


----------



## Rheuma Kaiy (20. November 2008)

Glamour schrieb:


> ich denk das ist eine Verständnisfrage, und das hat nicht jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



blizzard gibt uns möglichkeiten leute zu ignorieren wieso tun wir es nicht einfach? ich glaube wenn man so nen "mimimi" post aufmacht wird das gespamme ingame noch größer, die wollen doch nur provozieren (oder denkt ihr solche anmachen sind ernst gemeint?)  und dadurch merken sie, sie haben ihr ziel erreicht... das ist genau so als wenn ich im handelschat ne grp suche obwohls dafür auch nen tool+channel gibt!


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Und jetzt haben wir noch so viele andere Frauen bei uns....... und es ist immer lustig, auch wenn es mal unter die Gürtellinie geht.


Ist ja nichts schlimmes daran *lach*
Soweit keine 'Frau' unter 14 Jahren ist, kommt sie mit zweitdeutigen Anspielungen oder Witzen auch klar ^-^
So manch eine Frau ist in dieser Sicht humorvoller als man denkt (:


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> woher kommen jetzt eigentlich die ganzen frauen her?^^



Und eder erste norgeile schreibt schon hier im thrad oO


----------



## Tyraila (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ist ja nichts schlimmes daran *lach*
> Soweit keine 'Frau' unter 14 Jahren ist, kommt sie mit zweitdeutigen Anspielungen oder Witzen auch klar ^-^
> So manch eine Frau ist in dieser Sicht humorvoller als man denkt (:





xD wir sind auch nur menschen ... klingt ja so als wenn wir nie humor haben tzz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> blizzard gibt uns möglichkeiten leute zu ignorieren wieso tun wir es nicht einfach? ich glaube wenn man so nen "mimimi" post aufmacht wird das gespamme ingame noch größer, die wollen doch nur provozieren (oder denkt ihr solche anmachen sind ernst gemeint?)  und dadurch merken sie, sie haben ihr ziel erreicht... das ist genau so als wenn ich im handelschat ne grp suche obwohls dafür auch nen tool+channel gibt!



Kann es sein das du irwie falsch aufgezogen wurdest?

Es gibt nun mal Dinge die man besprechen oder diskutieren kann^^
Ist das in deinem RL nicht der Fall?
Ich denke, wenn sich jemand mal Luft machen möchte ist das eine gute Gelegenheit für andere das Pro und Kontra zu bereden^^

dein vergleich ist absurd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin0815 (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...




hey, nicht alle Jungs sind so... ich bin anders.... bock mich mal zuhause aufm sofa besuchen zu kommen dann würd ich dir das gene zeigen das ich anders bin :-P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich bin stolz darauf zu dem noch etwas kleinen Teil der weiblichen Zocker zu gehören (;



nich der anteil der frauen ist gering wie man in dem thrad sieht aber der anteil an hübschen frauen *duck*

ich weiss ich weiss ich bin ein arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheuma Kaiy (20. November 2008)

Glamour schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du irwie falsch aufgezogen wurdest?
> 
> Es gibt nun mal Dinge die man besprechen oder diskutieren kann^^
> Ist das in deinem RL nicht der Fall?
> ...



nein ich bin fachinformatiker ich hab zB auch keine gedult wenn was nicht geht wird der monitor kaputtgeschlagen und nen neuer ausn lager geholt... :X


----------



## Marsdawn (20. November 2008)

landogarner schrieb:


> hab deinen Thread nicht gelesen, aber ...


Hmm ... wen wunderts dann? Ich kann mir so ein Gespräch gut vorstellen:

"Duhu, ich will zocken und nicht über mich reden!"
"Jaja schon klar, Ey. Aber nu zur Sache... trägst du gerne Strapse?"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Frauen sich zu Gilden zusammen rotten müssen stimmt etwas nicht. Aber nicht nur an uns baggerwütigen Kerlen, die ich keineswegs für pubertierende Jungs, sondern für Erwachsene Menschen im Schutz der Anonymität des Internets halte, sondern auch bei euch Mädels. Seid ihr so Weibchen das ihr euch in Gilden einzschliessen müsst und euch gegen dumnme Anmache nicht wehren könnt? Wenns schon im Spiel so ist - wie sieht es denn bei euch im RL aus?
Da ich der aussterbenden Rasse der TSlosen Gelegenheitsspieler gehöre, sei mir eine Frage gestattet: Wieso sagt einer der im TS anwesenden Kerle nix?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (20. November 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> ähhhm sorry, bin nen junge, aber von diesem problem der frau hab ich noch nie was gehört...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also vielleicht täusch ich mich...aber...vielleicht...nur vielleicht gibt es Spieler da draussen für die WoW mehr als stures
Gameplay ist? Wenn ich monatelang mit Leuten in einer Gilde spiele, mich im TS mit ihnen unterhalte und einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil meiner Freizeit mit ihnen verbringe, dann könnte ich doch eventuell mal auf die Idee kommen zu fragen was sie so machen wenn sie nicht gerade WoW spielen...



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ Rheuma Kaiy: Sei froh, dass die Mods irgendwie alle noch schlafen. Bald kommt der Banhammer, und dann musst du einen neuen Fake-Account einrichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele....nur wär ich nicht so nett gewesen.


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> hey, nicht alle Jungs sind so... ich bin anders.... bock mich mal zuhause aufm sofa besuchen zu kommen dann würd ich dir das gene zeigen das ich anders bin :-P
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lach*
Sofa + fleckenübersätes-Feinripphemdchen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Sickbabe schrieb:


> deswegen bin ich in einer Ü25 gilde...



Das hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun gibt auch genug bescheuerte ü25 

naja ernsthafte Probleme sind Krieg drogensucht oder sowas aber nicht so was was hier diskutiert wird dann können wir auch direkt darüber diskutieren
wieso alle die end content spielen Hartz 4 Empfänger sein sollen, wird genauso informativ wie das hier.....

Ich bleib dabei das soll allerhöchstens nen mitleid thread werden....


----------



## Tyraila (20. November 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> hey, nicht alle Jungs sind so... ich bin anders.... bock mich mal zuhause aufm sofa besuchen zu kommen dann würd ich dir das gene zeigen das ich anders bin :-P
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





xD autsch .. argh .. ne so kommste net weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll anders was ^^.. kuschel mit deinem plüschtier


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> You made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja endlich jemande der meinen post verstanden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheuma Kaiy (20. November 2008)

ihr nehmt meine posts zu ernst xD das is kein fakeacc und es ist mir so ziemlich egal wenn ich gesperrt bin^^ auf so dumme posts wie diesen kann ich gut und gerne auch verzichten ^.^ aber finds hammer lustig wie ihr euch alle sogar hier provozieren lasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 regt euch ruhig weiter auf <3 hegdl


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> ihr nehmt meine posts zu ernst xD das is kein fakeacc und es ist mir so ziemlich egal wenn ich gesperrt bin^^ auf so dumme posts wie diesen kann ich gut und gerne auch verzichten ^.^ aber finds hammer lustig wie ihr euch alle sogar hier provozieren lasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey Hase,
wenn das doch ein Mimimi hier ist, warum liest und schreibst du noch?
Respektiere doch einfach, Herr Fachinformatiker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domdoel (20. November 2008)

Rheuma schrieb:


> blizzard gibt uns möglichkeiten leute zu ignorieren wieso tun wir es nicht einfach? ich glaube wenn man so nen "mimimi" post aufmacht wird das gespamme ingame noch größer, die wollen doch nur provozieren (oder denkt ihr solche anmachen sind ernst gemeint?)  und dadurch merken sie, sie haben ihr ziel erreicht... das ist genau so als wenn ich im handelschat ne grp suche obwohls dafür auch nen tool+channel gibt!



du hast ein Beispiel vergessen. sinnfrei udn destuktive beiträge zu posten gehört genauso zu den verhalten was du hier kritsierst. wenn dir das thema nicht passt dann halt dich da raus!


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

ups zweimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

faustodins schrieb:


> wieso das so ist fragst du noch?
> Die WoW spieler zocken den ganzen tag und kennen sowas wie soziale kontakte doch gar nicht ausser aus der virtuellen spielwelt ... die sind froh wenn sie mal mit wem weiblichen reden dürfen
> 
> 
> ...



Stell dir vor man kann das kombinieren, wieder so eine tolle Verallgemeinerung....... Denken und dann schreiben


----------



## Aleby (20. November 2008)

Also ich bin selbst ne Frau und muss sagen das ich in 3 Jahren gerade mal einmal blöd angemacht wurde. Den Typen hab ich einfach ignoriert und aus wars. 

Aber wundert tut es mich nicht wieso manche Frauen blöd angemacht werden, sind ja selbst Schuld daran. Ein Bsp waren letzten random in ner ini, fängt die doch glatt an zu erzähln das ihr Tattoo juckt und es an einer Stelle ist wo sie nicht hinkommt. Kein wundert das die wegen solcher Aussagen dumm angemacht wird. Da denk sogar ich mir meinen Teil.

Und blöd angemacht werd ich auch nicht wenn ich "zugebe" das ich ein Frau bin, ich mach mir sogar nen Spaß daraus. Letzens an einen Samstag in ner Ini: 
"So jetzt gehn wir Frauen aufreissen, Samstag ist" (es war auf RL bezogen), ich meinte nur ich steh dann doch eher auf Männer. Sorgte für ein paar Minuten für schweigen, dann hab ich denen gesagt ich bin ne Frau und nein ich wurde danach nicht dumm angemacht, sonder bekam als Antwort "dann viel Spaß beim Männer aufreissen".

Also nicht alle Männer sind "Notgeile Böcke", es gibt sicher solche und solche, es gibt sie IG und RL, oder sperrst du dich ein weil du meinst, da draußen auf der Straße könnte dich einer dumm anlabbern.


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



ich glaube, du musst erstmal 18 werden!
sry, so einen verallgemeinerten mist, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
wenn es dich so stört, dann sage einfach du bist dick und hässlich, schickst irgendein bild von einer hässlichen frau (google hilft) und du hast ruhe.

aber alle über einen kamm zu scheren, zeugt eigentlich von weniger geistiger reife.
ziehe das positive daraus und lerne, es ist schön begehrt zu werden.


----------



## Bekuras (20. November 2008)

Sooo......frisch auffer Arbeit gehts auch schon los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen ich finds immer sehr amüsant.

Situation: Random Raid
Teilnehmer: 24 Männer 1 Frau
Aufruf: Alle ins TS bitte

"Member join´t"

Wildes Gebrabbel von (teils noch pubertierenden) Männern. Auf einmal erhellt hohe Stimme die "Hallo" sagt, das TS.

Stille. 

Wildes Gewisper wer die Frau sei, oder ob es sich nur um einen Jungen handle dessen "Stimme noch nicht gebrochen" sei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen teil (und damit werde ich die Vorurteile hoffentlich nicht bestätigen) schreibe fast lieber mit Frauen bzw Mädels als mit meinen Ingame Buddy´s.
Da geht wenigstens nicht um "Altaaaa....haste die fetten ÄpixXe von dem da gesehen...der LEECHER!!"
Ist einfach ein netterer Umgang mit Frauen.

Und man(n) muss sagen das es ebenso auch Frauen gibt die...mhhh....etwas anders drauf sind.....bspw hatten wir mal in der Gilde eine Frau die meinte jeder würde auf sie stehen, und hat der hälfte der Gilde "Private, freizügige Bilder" geschickt... also ich dann ein wisper bekommen hab mit:

"jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Bild von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".......war sie auch schon aus der Gilde gekickt...(ps: nein ich habe keine Bilder bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber ich würde nicht behaupten das ich nicht gerne in WoW flirte...so neben dem gestressten Raid-Farm Alltag doch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich nur wenns auf gegenseitigkeit beruht.

@TE....mit dem erstellen dieses Threads und dem "outen" als Frau.....hat sich dein Profil aufruf mindestens verfünffacht

sooo auf einen schönen Buffed Forum´s Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## Damiane (20. November 2008)

Ich spiele seit Februar 2006 WoW und muß sagen, dass mir noch nie etwas in der Art passiert ist.
Bei uns in der Gilde sind wir zwei Mädels, der Rest sind männliche Spieler. Allerdings wollen wir Mädels auch gar nicht mehr weibliche Spieler in unserer Gilde haben, weil wir Zickenterror befürchten und "unsere" Männer für uns haben wollen. :-) 

Nee, mal im Ernst, wir haben ein sehr gutes und freundschaftliches Miteinander in unserer Gilde und im TS. Ganz egal, ob Männlein oder Weiblein, jedem wird geholfen, und blöde Sprüche kommen nicht. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass wir alle seit mindestens einem Jahr, teilweise von Anfang an (2006) zusammen spielen. Wir kennen uns eben alle sehr gut und gehen entsprechend respektvoll miteinander um.

Auch außerhalb der Gilde ist mir wie gesagt sowas noch nie passiert. Und sollte mir mal einer doof kommen, kann der sich auf 1. nen blöden Spruch von mir einstellen, sollte das nicht helfen, bekommt er 2. ein Ticket und einen festen Platz auf meiner Ignore-Liste :-)

Lasst Euch nicht ärgern Mädels!
Und:nicht alle Männer sind gleich! Für die aus meiner Gilde lege ich schonmal die Hand ins Feuer^^

Liebe Grüße,

Dami


----------



## Glamour (20. November 2008)

@Aleby

ich muss dir recht geben, so was mit dem Tattoo ist ein NO GO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann müssen sich Frauen nicht wundern, bei Sprüchen.


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich glaube, du musst erstmal 18 werden!
> sry, so einen verallgemeinerten mist, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
> wenn es dich so stört, dann sage einfach du bist dick und hässlich, schickst irgendein bild von einer hässlichen frau (google hilft) und du hast ruhe.
> 
> ...


Wie das Hunterchen gerade original das auspricht was ich denke <3


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich glaube, du musst erstmal 18 werden!
> sry, so einen verallgemeinerten mist, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
> wenn es dich so stört, dann sage einfach du bist dick und hässlich, schickst irgendein bild von einer hässlichen frau (google hilft) und du hast ruhe.
> 
> ...




PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH und SIGN


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. November 2008)

Ich wurde bisher eigentlich noch nicht so wirklich angemacht.

Naja, vielleicht kam da mal der 1 oder andere Spruch, aber dann hab ich halt nicht drauf reagiert. Finds scheisse wenn man so mit seiner ignore list und *schnipps schnipps, Herr Gm, ich weiß da was, ich weiß waaas!* um sich wirft. Als ob ich im RL jedem was auf´s Maul haue der mich nervt, wo käme man denn da hin!?

Eher habe ich die Erfahrung des sog. Mädchen-Bonus gemacht. Ich steh nicht auf dieses "lololol, du n00b hast die aggro bist du scheisse und hast kein skill oder was??" und wenn mir sowas unterkommt verweise ich gerne mal darauf, dass ich halt nen Mädchen bin und lange nicht so weise und erfahren wie die starken Männer auf dieser Welt und daher um Nachsicht bitte.

In manchen Gruppen fragt ja jemand tatsächlich mal vorher nach dem Geschlecht, und meine Erfahrung ist bis auf Ausnahmen ein sehr harmonisches Miteinander. Mit Idioten haben ich höchstens 1mal eine Ini durchgezogen, ansonsten muss halt wer gehen.

Ich denke mal, ist vieles zurückzuführen auf "Wie du mir, so ich dir". man kann Menschen nett begegenen (Hey, bist du zufällig Tank und hast Lust auf ... wären dann komplett) oder dämlich (TDM????????????????????????????????????). Da kristallisiert sich die Kommunikationsfähigkeit schon schnell raus und man hat die Qual der Wahl^^


----------



## Dark2Devil (20. November 2008)

also teilweise sind die Frauen sagen wir mal "vermatscht"

Wir haben relativ viele frauen in der Gilde(Realm Shattrat) und die haben meißt lustigere und 2deutigere Kommentare aufm Kasten als die Männlichen Kollegen der gilde. UND wir haben vor einiger zeit nen paar aufgenommen und das 1 was im TS kam war ein Dreckiger witz vom weiblichen Teil aber die Stimmung im ts war nur zum brüllen.

Weiblich wesen werden meißt zwar dumm angemacht von Männlichen aber habe auch schon oft erlebt das sie WESENTLICH netter behandelt worden sind wenn es frauen waren.

So far(So Weit):
Xerogoth(Shatt)akaDark2*ololol männer sind alle nur notgeil*Devil


----------



## Skelettron (20. November 2008)

es sollte nicht so wichtig sein ob der gegenüber ein ER oder eine SIE ist. Mir ist nur wichtig ob er, sie, es das spiel gut spielt so das es spass macht. ich für mein teil spiele wow weil es spass macht ich die welt super finde und mein char total tuffig find und nicht um was für die nächste nacht zufinden, dafür geh ich in die disco... 

finde man braucht es nicht gross an die glocke zu hängen ob man männchen oder weibchen ist, hab da auch gleich en schönes beispiel: bei mir dümpelte auf der freundesliste immer nen typ rum mit dem ich hin und wieder geschnackt hab wenn man sich zufälliger weisse übern weg lief hat oder wenn er hilfe für seine klasse braucht. nach über einem jahr erführ ich dann das er schwanger war und nen kind bekommen hatte. tja war er halt eine sie aber verhalte ich mich jetzt anderes ihr gegenüber? nein warum auch... 

Allso meine damen wenn ihr meint ihr habts wieder mal schwer mit einigen männlichen vertetern im spiel... schickt ihn doch einfach auf die unendlichen grünen wiesen der ignorlist zum grassen und gibt euch mit jenen nicht ab. Und wenn ihr euch solchen typen aussätzt und es immer und immer wieder schluckt seid ihr selbst schult dran und jammert nicht rum.

Aber mal ehrlich ihr lasst doch auch gerne mal die weibliche karte spielen um besser behandelt zuwerden oder was zubekommen... den zu 90% sind männer dann mal männer und tuen den holden damen dann doch jeden gefallen...


----------



## Nihlo (20. November 2008)

*kurz reinspring*

glaub dieser thread könnte bald zugehn,weniger wegen dem Thema, sondern was manche draus machn. Bleibt bitte beim Thema und lasst sämtliches geflame, Angriffe etc...sonst thread in tonne und deckel druff.

so sry...weitermachn

*rausspring*


----------



## Der Rayz (20. November 2008)

Wie heisst Deine Gilde (damit ich mich bewerben kann!)?

Nee, Spass beiseite. Ich denke mal, es hat was damit zu tun, daß viele der männliche Kategorie meinen, daß WoW eigentlich eher ein Spiel sei, daß hauptsächlich männliche Spieler zocken.
Und da genau an diesem Punkt müsste man als weiblicher Spieler schon merken, daß es sich hierbei um die unreifen Versionen männlicher Spieler handelt, die so denken.
Wahrscheinlich ist es in der Regel einfach nur faszinierend eine weibliche Spielerin anzutreffen, weil das eigentlich nicht so oft der Fall ist.
Viele der Spieler haben wahrscheinlich eine Freundin – nur teilt die im seltensten Fall die Freude an diesem Spiel, sondern meckert herum und vereinnahmt ihn zu sehr.
Und dann freut sich solch ein Volltrottel darüber und ist der Meinung, er dürfe baggern und angraben wie ihm beliebt. Das DU und Deine Freundinnen aber genauso wie ich und alle anderen
männlichen Mitspieler auch einfach nur Spass am Spiel haben wollen, geht in erster Linie manchen nicht so recht in den Schädel rein.
Im Gegenteil – so mancher männlciher Spieler würde sich wahrscheinlich sogar ziemlich angepisst fühlen, wenn eine Spielerin ihn im Penismeter auch noch übertrifft!

Seltsame Welt das ist, dieses Azeroth....

MfG
Blades
Schurke aus Leidenschaft


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie das Hunterchen gerade original das auspricht was ich denke <3



ich danke dir, oh heilige xi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du hast doch auch ein bild von dir in deinem profil, wirst du nicht auch dauernd angemacht?
bist doch hübsch, sag uns doch mal, ob der/die TE recht hat.


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Seltsame Welt das ist, dieses Azeroth....




in der Tat..., fast so wie im echten Leben (!) gibt es Konflikte. Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Forum RL - for beginner and pros aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell wäre ein bisschen mehr Rücksicht nett. Von allen Seiten. Aber das liegt halt an den unterschiedlichen Interessen die die Spieler verfolgen. Kann man nicht ändern, kann man nur hinnehmen und sich liebe Gildis und ingame Freunde suchen.


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich glaube, du musst erstmal 18 werden!
> sry, so einen verallgemeinerten mist, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
> wenn es dich so stört, dann sage einfach du bist dick und hässlich, schickst irgendein bild von einer hässlichen frau (google hilft) und du hast ruhe.
> 
> ...



schon mal dran gedacht das es männer gibt die da drauf stehen? *rofl*
aber ich geb dir ma recht !!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kriegedich (20. November 2008)

Ich für mein teil kann nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab diese probleme nicht, 
klare ansage wenn erforderlich und sonst auf igno mit solchen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und es sind nicht alle so, grins in welcher realität seit ihr denn, wird nicht immer und überall gebaggert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht nur im netz....mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Kriegedich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich danke dir, oh heilige xi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na das das Xely angebaggertw ird steht wohl ausser frage aber ich kenn keine andere frau die einem so böße einen vorn latz knallt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil – so mancher männlciher Spieler würde sich wahrscheinlich sogar ziemlich angepisst fühlen, wenn eine Spielerin ihn im Penismeter auch noch übertrifft!



hehe, ich glaube, damit triffst du den nagel auf den kopf, sollten sich mehr als frau outen, und dann ziehen im vergleich, die meisten "hengste(ponys)" eh ihre 5mm ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ruhe ist im karton^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich danke dir, oh heilige xi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn ich mal einer von Buffed anschreibt, der auf meinem Server auch einen Char hat, ist das meistens eher recht lustig (;
So lernt man halt einfach Leute in WoW kennen und kommt ins Gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (20. November 2008)

Das Einzige, was ich mal hatte und worüber ich mich geärgert habe (hat aber nix mit Belästigung, sondern mit Vorurteilen zu tun), war ein User hier in der Community, der in mein Gästebuch schrieb und mich fragte, wie lange ich gebraucht habe um meinen Char auf 70 zu kriegen. Auf meine Antwort hin (irgendwas um die 20 Tage Spielzeit) kam dann nur: " Nicht schlecht für eine Frau"...ich meine, bitte, was hat das mit dem Geschlecht zu tun? Das kam bei mir so an nach dem Motto: Frauen können nix und brauchen für alles länger... sowas kann ich echt nicht ab. Naja. ich strafe ihn seitdem mit Nichtachtung..*grins*


----------



## Taksoa (20. November 2008)

In meiner Gilde sind 2 Mädels, unter anderem ich.
Wir werden nicht anders behandelt, vll sogar besser.
Uns wir fast immer geholfen, für besseres Equip , bei Q etc....

Ich hab kein Problem damit xD


LG Taksoa


----------



## *Vanessa* (20. November 2008)

Also ich wurde noch nie angemacht und kanns nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Elishebat (20. November 2008)

Taksoa schrieb:


> In meiner Gilde sind 2 Mädels, unter anderem ich.
> Wir werden nicht anders behandelt, vll sogar besser.
> Uns wir fast immer geholfen, für besseres Equip , bei Q etc....
> 
> ...



"Besser" ist auch "anders".. nur um das mal so festzuhalten. Und ohne das jetzt werten zu wollen, ich glaube, dein Posting hat so manchen Mann hier in seinen Vorurteilen bezüglich Spielerinnen und Weibchen-Bonus bestätigt. Wenn Alice Schwarzer das lesen würde...

MfG
Elishebat


----------



## Alasken (20. November 2008)

okay ich oute mich auch mal ^^ ich bin wohl einer von denen der wenn er nem mädel begegnet ddas er interessant finde sofort anfängt mit der faxen zu machen und zu labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das kommt bei mir einfach daher das ich mir eh schon freakig genug vorkommen überhaupt wow zu spielen und es bei mir im reallife genauso abläuft ^^

ich treff ein mädel das interessant sein könnte
ich laber sie an ^^
und ich habn bischen spass mit ihr bzw dabei ... fertig

aber bei mir läuft das auch alles eher über soone ironisch humorvolle ebene weil ich das rumgegrabe da nich wirklich ernst nehme sondern mirn spasss draus mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe eben alle mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (20. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Also ich wurde noch nie angemacht und kanns nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...



willst du mich heiraten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha irgendwann is immer das erste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Wir haben in unserer Gilde etwa 50% Frauen- und etwa 50% Männeranteil und da hat sich noch niemand irgendwie beschwert. Deppen gibts immer, aber da spielts dann keine Rolle ob man männlich oder weiblich ist, die nerven einem so oder so.


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Taksoa schrieb:


> In meiner Gilde sind 2 Mädels, unter anderem ich.
> Wir werden nicht anders behandelt, vll sogar besser.
> Uns wir fast immer geholfen, für besseres Equip , bei Q etc....
> 
> ...




schonmal drüber nachgedacht das das genau die Typen sind die prollen wollen? Nen Bonus quasi den ich mal nicht nenne weil cih noch keine 22 uhr ist.

Damit bestätigst das Vorurteil noch, aber es sind genug die das auch so nicht machen. Ich behandel alle gleich für mich sind es Spielfiguren mehr nicht....


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. November 2008)

Morgen! 
Ich habe mir jetzt mal erspart 22 seiten durchzulesen vergebt mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja wir männer sind die schweine und machen immer unzügliche anspielungen! NA UND! sind ja auch männer... Kennter doch sobald da unten Haare wachsen nimmt das Hirn in anwesenheit von Frauen ne Mittagspause und überlässt das denken nem anderem Organ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und liebes weibliches Geschlecht ihr seit doch meist nicht besser. Ihr habt nur net den Mum es auszusprechen. Kenne das von meiner Klicke^^ wir haben mädelz mit mum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist immer sehr sehr amüsant. Nehmt das doch mal locker. Wenn er nach deinem Aussehn fragt sag einfach: 100 110 100 Faß eben! und schwubs is ruhe... einfach mal konter geben brauchen wir!



Man kann sich da stunden drüberauslassen... (mario Barth *hust*) ...so far gutes baggern noch und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Also ich wurde noch nie angemacht und kanns nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...



nein heirate mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musst allerdings weit nach norden kommen^^

achja und meine maße 90-60-90 und das andere bein auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amadox (20. November 2008)

naja, ich muss zugeben, auch ich verhalt mich Mädls gegenüber anders, als so unter Männern, egal ob im WoW oder sosnt wo... Aber, glaubt mir Mädls.. das ist DEFINITIV zu eurem Vorteil... ^.^ 

Anbaggern.. najo, gibts auch, is normal.. aber is meistens ned wirklich ernst gemeint, sondern eher rumgescherze. Kann sowieso schlecht ernst gemeint sein, demnach ich AT bin und der Großteil der Mitspieler aus DE... 

Bei Randoms frag ich sicher ned nachm Geschlecht, Alter, oder so, das is mir egal - bei Guildies will man aber schon bissl Bescheid wissen, mit wem mans zu tun hat.


Mädls.. lasst euch ned ärgern.
a) nehmt das gequatsche nicht ernst, es ist (von den reiferen Spielern) selten ernst gemeint, wenn doch ists n kleiner pickliger 14jähriger der im RL nix abkriegt. ;D
b) wirds wirklich nervend, sagt ihm halt klar und deutlich, er soll Ruhe geben.
c) wenn einer wirklich penetrant nervt, dauernd nachfragt, verpasst ihm nen virtuellen Tritt in die Weichteile. 
Fiese Sprüche schieben können viele Mädls sowieso hervorragend, hab ich so mitgekriegt.. *GG* 
Die kleinen geilen Jüngelchen werden damit ned klarkommen und sich gleich mal einbremsen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


d) hilft auch das nix: /ignore - Fall erledigt...


----------



## nixahnung (20. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was bei dennen im Kopf vorgeht, ich weiß es nicht :S Wahrscheinlich lange kein SEX gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie denn auch wenn sie nur in der pixelwelt den items hinterher jagen :-)


----------



## Vibria (20. November 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> okay ich oute mich auch mal ^^ ich bin wohl einer von denen der wenn er nem mädel begegnet ddas er interessant finde sofort anfängt mit der faxen zu machen und zu labern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen ok.
Auch Frauen macht hin und wieder ein lustiger Flirt Spaß! Im "echten Leben" sowieso und warum solls im virtuellen anders sein. Hauptsache niemand wird beleidigend o.ä. Ist ja nur just 4 fun!
So ein bisschen Humor sollte man in der Hinsicht schon haben! Macht auch mehr Spaß, als sich drüber zu ärgern!^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. November 2008)

Vibria schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen ok.
> Auch Frauen macht hin und wieder ein lustiger Flirt Spaß! Im "echten Leben" sowieso und warum solls im virtuellen anders sein. Hauptsache niemand wird beleidigend o.ä. Ist ja nur just 4 fun!
> So ein bisschen Humor sollte man in der Hinsicht schon haben! Macht auch mehr Spaß, als sich drüber zu ärgern!^^


seh ick auch so!


----------



## TBone1794 (20. November 2008)

Hi, 
normalerweise post ich ja net im forum aber hier kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen.
also hab eine freundin und wir spielen gern und vorallem viel wow zusammen und da meine freundin sehr zu ihrem geschlecht steht fällt mir ebenfalls stark auf das frauen anders behandelt werden (auch wenn hier viel das gegenteil von sich behaupten).

finde es genauso nervig das jede frau oder halt jeder weibliche spiele angegraben wird nur weil viele männliche kollegen das spiel zocken.
geschweige denn ist es als freund fast schon anstrengend jedem der meint rumzugraben erstmal übern mund zu fahren und ihm zu sagen das er das unterlassen soll...

die frage wieso kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären da wow so einiges verstecken kann (aussehen, mimik oder andere auffälligkeiten) das macht es vielen vermutlich einfacher auf frauen zuzugehen oder vor kumpels und freunden "cool" dazustehen.

letztendlich eine nervige angelegenheit bei der zumindest ich noch keine besserung in sicht hab... 
kann nur sagen an alle frauen: blockt einfach ab (vllt auch etwas aggresiver damit sie es kapieren)
und an alle männer: beherrscht euch mal ein bisschen (frauen stehen bestimmt nicht auf typen die alles anbaggern, ihr erreicht eher das gegenteil)

mfg tbone


----------



## Seijobo (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Oh Entschuldigung aber mir sträuben sich gerade die Nackenhaare wenn du schreibst du outest dich. Hallo? Ich denke nicht das Frauen das nötig haben sich zu outen auch wenn wir in Onlinespielen immernoch in der Minderheit sind. So und nun mal zurück zum Thema. Leider kann ich dir nicht wirklich beipflichten das man mit dem anderen Geschlecht keine Gespräche führen kann. Ganz im Gegenteil. Davon mal abgesehen sollten doch mal 2 deutige Kommentare kommen ja mein Gott da gibbet halt nen flotten Spruch zurück und das Thema ist gegessen. Ausserdem wenn ich so die Posts lese die vorher geschrieben wurden finde ich nicht das allzuviele Frauen von den Kerlen genervt sind. In dem Sinne. Schönen Tag euch allen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (20. November 2008)

Ohne alle Antworten gelesen zu haben...
Bin auch weiblich. In meiner Gilde behandeln mich alle normal, wie jeder andere auch. Manche glauben nichtmal das ich
ne Frau bin, weil ich lange Zeit eien Taurin gespielt habe.^^ Wenn sie mich dann im TS hören bleiben sie auch noch in Ordnung.

ABER ich muss zugeben wenn mich irgendwelche Randoms anquatschen, diese merken das ich weiblich bin gibt es schon die
eine oder andere Anspielung. Daher sage ich meist erst das ich Weiblich bin, wenn ich jemanden schon ein paa Tage kenne.
Es gibt viele Notgeile, Kiddys...etc in WoW, damit will ich aber nicht sagen das alle so sind.
Gibt durch aus Männer die Frauen schonmal im RL gesehen haben.^^


----------



## Severos (20. November 2008)

Ich habe zwar keine Vorurteile gegenüber meinen "Mitmännern", aber habe sowas auch schon oft erlebt...
Kaum spielt man einen weiblichen Char, wird man dumm angemacht..
Ich stell mir nen "wow-stalker" so vor, dass er natürlich im rl single ist und sonst auch wenig auf die Reihe kriegt..
Da muss man als wow-spielende Frau einfach drüberstehen =]
MfG Severos


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2008)

stimmt, nicht alle sind so =)

awa doch schon ein beachtlicher großteil...


Man sollte denen vllt mal die kostenlosen Pornoseiten zeigen, dann sind wir den schlimmsten teil erstmal für mind. 10min los xD


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich liebe eben alle mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nich nur du =D


----------



## Damiane (20. November 2008)

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege....mich hat ja noch nie einer dumm angequatscht....könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich eine Zwergin spiele, und keine sexy Blutelfe oder Nachtelfe oder so...*grins*


----------



## Damiane (20. November 2008)

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege....mich hat ja noch nie einer dumm angequatscht....könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich eine Zwergin spiele, und keine sexy Blutelfe oder Nachtelfe oder so...*grins*
Zwerge werden anscheinend nicht für "anmachenswert" befunden..


Edit: Hups....dickes Sorry für Doppelpost.....


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Amadox schrieb:


> naja, ich muss zugeben, auch ich verhalt mich Mädls gegenüber anders, als so unter Männern, egal ob im WoW oder sosnt wo... Aber, glaubt mir Mädls.. das ist DEFINITIV zu eurem Vorteil... ^.^
> 
> Tja da hat er sicher recht. Grundsätzlich trifft man nur sehr wenige weibliche Spieler im TS. Sollte es dann mal der Fall sein benehme ich mich auch etwas anders und bin mal überrascht (positiv natürlich).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dinquisitor (20. November 2008)

Mal wieder meine 2 Cents zum Thema, da es ja nach wie vor von vielen Ecken kommt, wie schlimm Männer in WoW sind (und das ja doch sehr oft hier verallgemeinert wird und alle Männer in einen Topf geschmissen werden). 

Hier einige selbst erlebte Beispiele, wie übelst EINIGE (das betone ich, da ich eben nicht verallgemeinern will) Frauen bei WoW so sein können, oder wie sie selbst so ein "Balzverhalten" seitens des anderen Geschlechts provozieren:

a.) Kara-Raid. 2 Mädels mit dabei, die komplette Belegschaft des Raids im TS. Nachdem wir 5-10 Min drin waren störte sich eines der Mädels daran, dass ein männliches Raidmitglied recht schwer und tief ins Mikro am atmen war, und tat das auf verbal unterstem Niveau kund, weil sie sich angemacht fühlte. Dass der Grund für seine Atmung bei seinem recht schweren Asthma liegen könnte, daran dachte die Dame anscheinend keine Sekunde - spielte für mich als Raidleader auch keine große Rolle, sie wurde direkt rausgekickt und ein anderer Spieler geholt.

b.) später abend nach irgendner INI, alle platt wie sonstwas, fangen an uns im TS zu verabschieden, da geht die Tonlage eines der weiblichen Teilnehmer in die Höhe und fängt mit honigsüßer Stimme an "wäre einer von euch süßen so lieb mit mir noch die und die Quests zu machen" (das Wimperngeklimper konnte man da im Hintergrund fast noch hören) - einige, mich eingeschlossen, dachten sich  nur "omg", sagten gute Nacht, und raus waren wir ausm Chat. Am nächsten morgen wo ich on komme, Beschwerde von ihr, dass derjenige, der am Ende dabei geblieben ist, sie dauernd als "Maus", "Schatz"und was weiss ich "belästigt" habe. Dass sie mit ihrem Auftritt am Vorabend das selbst provoziert hat, das wollte sie mal so gar nicht einsehen, und am Ende kassierte ich irgendwelche Sprüche über Chauvis, Machos usw. - sorry, da platzt mir doch der Kragen.

c.) nu könnte man noch x Beispiele nennen aus Random-Raids, wo die Mädels dann anfangen beim Drop mit "oh!!!!!!!! das ist ja sweeeeeeeeeeeeeett! darf ich haben? biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" und wenn es ein anderer auch braucht, und der Würfel des männlichen Teilnehmers nunmal höhere Werte ergibt, das Gezicke losgeht und Sprüche wie "ich wollte das doch haben! ihr macht das nur weil ich eine frau bin!" 

oder d.) gerade erst vor wenigen Tagen passiert - sitzen im TS, alles nur Gildies mit einer Ausnahme, eine externe Raidteilnehmerin. Sie fragt was im Raid, parallel sagte meine Frau - was keiner hören konnte im TS - dass Essen bald fertig ist und ich ne Pause nach dem nächstne Boss einlegen soll. Meine Antwort, da mitten im Raid usw. natürlich ohne Mikro abzusetzen "Ja, geht klar, Süße". 1 Sek später hören wir im Raid nur die TS Ansage "Member left" - und wundern uns was los ist, da krieg ich schon nen /w von der externen Dame, dass ich ein notgeiler sei und sie mich auf ignore setzen würde. Sorry, da verstehe auch mal einer die Welt.

Im Endeffekt:

1.) Manchmal sollte auch die Frau nachdenken, wie sie sich verhält. Denn oft genug provoziert sie selbst das so oft erwähnte Balzverhalten.

2.) Manchmal sollte auch die Frau nachdenken, dass nicht alles an sie gerichtet ist, was im TS gesagt wird.

3.) (und aus meiner Sicht der wichtigste Punkt) - viele Frauen sollten von ihrem Trip runterkommen, Vorteile, die sie teils durch das Balzverhalten der männlichen WoW Fraktion mitzunehmen (seien es Raidteilnahmen, Posten in der Gilde, iwelche inGame Geschenke, weiss der Geier noch was es alles gibt), und sich dann parallel aufzuregen, wenn es ihnen zu viel wird. Denn auf diesem Trip sind einige.

Und abschliessend: es gibt sowohl bei Männern wie bei Frauen einige schwarze Schafe - das ist in WoW so, und im RL genauso. Deshalb sollte man aber eines der Geschlechter nicht komplett verdammen und iwelche bescheuerten Freds eröffnen und alles und jeden am anderen GEschlecht anklagen. 

Dinq


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege....mich hat ja noch nie einer dumm angequatscht....könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich eine Zwergin spiele, und keine sexy Blutelfe oder Nachtelfe oder so...*grins*
> Zwerge werden anscheinend nicht für "anmachenswert" befunden..
> 
> 
> Edit: Hups....dickes Sorry für Doppelpost.....



Liegt daran das die meisten den Unterschied zwischen m und w Zwergen nicht kennen. Angeblich gibt es gar keine weiblichen Zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege....mich hat ja noch nie einer dumm angequatscht....könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich eine Zwergin spiele, und keine sexy Blutelfe oder Nachtelfe oder so...*grins*
> Zwerge werden anscheinend nicht für "anmachenswert" befunden..
> 
> 
> Edit: Hups....dickes Sorry für Doppelpost.....



noch nie?

willst du mit mir gehen?

[ ] JA

[ ] Vielleicht

[ ] natürlich


ein nein, wird nicht akzeptiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Liegt daran das die meisten den Unterschied zwischen m und w Zwergen nicht kennen. Angeblich gibt es gar keine weiblichen Zwerge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weibliche Zwerge gibt es durchaus. Nur ist durch die Tatsache, dass weibliche Zwerge mindestens so bärtig sind wie männliche Zwerge (leider nicht in WoW) von vielen anderen Völkern ein Irrglaube entstanden, es gäbe keine weiblichen Zwerge, bzw bei den Zwergen gäbe es nur 1 Geschlecht.


----------



## Niko78 (20. November 2008)

Mädels bei WoW kannst in zwei Schachteln stecken: die einen, die am Spiel interessiert sind und die anderen die nur rumflirten und Items abstauben wollen = Weiblichkeitsbonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ... nun kommt die dritte Klasse = Männer, die einen weiblichen Char aus reiner Berechnung erstellen und sich dann einen Vorteil daraus erhoffen. Nun ja, geht ja nur solange gut wenn kein TS ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Ich frag mich gerade, wieso ich einen weiblichen Char habe, obwohl ich ein Kerl bin?
Ich habe es weder aus Berechnung gemacht, noch weil ich meinem Char auf den Arsch schauen will, sondern einfach nur so... Immer diese Pauschalisierungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

kleiner aber wichtiger Tip am Rande:

Ihr könnt jederzeit zu einer Frau sagen

"Du haste es schwer" niemals aber "Du bist schwer" !!!


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> kleiner aber wichtiger Tip am Rande:
> 
> Ihr könnt jederzeit zu einer Frau sagen
> 
> "Du haste es schwer" niemals aber "Du bist schwer" !!!



*schmunzel*


----------



## Giggs (20. November 2008)

Es gibt auch lästige typen... Selbst erlebt mit meiner Draenei Schamanin. Zwar nur 1 mal, aber das reichte.

Teufelswald am questen...
Auf einmal... 

... flüstert: bist du m oder w
...: m
... flüstert: nee du bist sicher w

das ging dann ca 2 stunden so dahin, bis ich ihn darauf hinwies, das, wenn er keine ruh gibt, ich nen GM anschreib.

Blöd das ich wirklich m bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am abend, ich in der stadt, schreibt mich der selbe wieder an...

Natürlich hab ich nix besseres zu tun, und denk an rache...

/2 ... sucht eine ingamebeziehung!! /w him

Der ganze chat lolte nur noch. So schnell wie der off war, und sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat, konnte ich garnicht schaun. hehe



Gibt aber auch andere Typen, wie ich in der Gilde (Offi) miterfahren durfte.

Hat einer der Mitglieder dauernd die frauen, teilweise auch Mädchen, dumm, pervers angeschrieben. Auch nach 2 ermahnungen, dann ist er geflogen. Darunter war auch eine 12 Jährige. Was er mit der geschrieben hat, will ich garnicht wissen... Zum glück spielt auch ihre Mutter, die hat ihm ziemlich saures gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> kleiner aber wichtiger Tip am Rande:


Intelligenz kommt bei Frauen auch ganz gut an.
Schade nur, dass ich einen Krieger spiele...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Scrätcher (20. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Intelligenz kommt bei Frauen auch ganz gut an.
> Schade nur, dass ich einen Krieger spiele...
> 
> 
> ...



Aber mein lieber Riggedi!

Natürlich wollen die weiblichen Zocker nur mit dem Tank "spielen" aber reden wollen sie mit den Heilerkollegen!

Wirst du wohl drüber stehen müssen!^^


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Hey, ich bin Heiler *wink mit Zaun*


----------



## Astiria (20. November 2008)

das ist doch schon viel besser geworden, war vor 2 jahren viel schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Vanessa* (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nein heirate mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Never ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alasken schrieb:


> willst du mich heiraten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das selbe für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber mein lieber Riggedi!
> 
> Natürlich wollen die weiblichen Zocker nur mit dem Tank "spielen" aber reden wollen sie mit den Heilerkollegen!
> 
> Wirst du wohl drüber stehen müssen!^^




OK der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

als Krieger musst die armen Frauen heiler doch beschützen sehe nicht wo dien problem ist^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin Heiler *wink mit Zaun*



Und ich bin Tank! Wenn ihr spielen wollt kommt zu mir, 

wenn ihr Reden wollt zu Lari!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eluuna (20. November 2008)

also ich bin auch w und hatte so ein Problem eher nie, schon eher dass manche männlichen Wesen meinen ich würde meine WOWrüssi farblich abstimmen wollen als frau lool wie die auf sowas kommen auch keine ahnung


aber verallgemeinern würd ich es nie.das willst du doch als frau auch nicht oder? entweder hat dein server notgeile kerls oder ihr habt ne pechsträhne wenn man das so sagn kann...


----------



## Coralsea (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Es gab hier vor einiger Zeit schon mal so einen Thread, in dem jemand meinte Frauen sollten es in WoW doch einfach verheimlichen, dass sie Frauen sind.
> Warum?
> So gefährlich ist das ja nun wirklich nicht.
> Ich steh dazu, dass ich weiblich bin und das im RL sowie ingame.
> Von mir gibt es in meinem Gildenforum ein Foto.. auf Buffed und auf WoW-Faces. Ihr fragt euch warum? Ganz einfach: Ich bin stolz darauf zu dem noch etwas kleinen Teil der weiblichen Zocker zu gehören (;



Du hast ja sooo Recht. Man muss es ja nicht "raushängen" lassen, aber man sollte auf jeden Fall dazu stehen, eine Frau zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (20. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wirst du wohl drüber stehen müssen!^^


Nix da: ich plädiere von Stund an für mehr Intelligenz auf Def Tank Items.
Noch besser: ich werd nur noch Pala Platten Items sammeln und endlich einen 3-stelligen Int Wert bekommen.

Riggedi


----------



## toryz (20. November 2008)

Also mit meiner Schami ist mir das auch noch nicht passiert, gut vielleicht einmal das jemand direkt gesagt hat sie würde scharf ausschauen und er will mit "mir"(!!!) bimsen^^ Aber hat dann gleich dazu geschrieben das es Spaß ist, hat allerdings auch weiter gemacht als ich ihm gesagt hab das ich männlich bin. xD

Ansonsten muss man schon zugeben das einem mit nem weiblichen Char mehr geholfen wird als mit einem männlichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

Coralsea schrieb:


> ....., aber man sollte auf jeden Fall dazu stehen, eine Frau zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und warum hast du es in deinem profil dann nicht vermerkt?
da stehst du wohl doch nicht so ganz dazu, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (20. November 2008)

Ich liebe dieses Thema und habe schon so manches Weibsbild in WoW kennengelernt.
Meistens als hilfreiche Person oder eine Mitspielerin mit der man sich mal gescheit unterhalten kann. Normale Themen wohlgemerkt.

Aber es gibt auch eine Menge Mädels die voll auf sich fixiert sind durch ihre Minderheitenrolle. Wie einige Vorposter schon schrieben nutzen sie gerne ihren "Tittenbonus" aus oder stacheln auch mal andere Spieler untereinander auf. Sind sehr gerne im Mittelpunkt und freuen sich über die überaus hohe Hilfsbereitschaft der männlichen Spielkollegen.
Es soll nicht verallgemeinern, aber es schrieb mir schon mal eine Spielerin wie "böse" sie sei und daß sie schon Erfahrungen mit ihren jungen Jahren gemacht hätte, von welchen ich nichtmal träumen würde.
Ich schmunzelte und es weckte logischerweise mein männliches Interesse (wohlgemerkt bin ich verheiratet, Kind unterwegs, treu) was das denn für Erfahrungen waren. Auf die eher ironisch gemeinte Frage kam dann nur die Info, daß es mich nichts angehe. Ihr gutes Recht.
Ich sagte ihr nur, mit einem weiteren Schmunzeln, daß sie sowas eher nicht ansprechen sollte wenn sie keine Auskunft drüber geben soll, und daß diese Art von Profilierung oft nach hinten gehen kann.
Dieses weibliche Wesen erfreute den fast komplett männlichen Raid auch gerne mit Katzenschnurren artigen Geräuschen.

Sie flippte sofort  aus, als ich sie der Profilierung bezichtigte, und fragte mich für was ich sie halte. Meine Antwort war lediglich, daß sie sich sehr rein verbal schnell anbietet (da waren noch paar Details mehr die sie angedeutet hatte), und daß ich davon nichts halten würde, da sie sich dann beschweren würde wenn mal einer auf so einen Chat eingeht.

Naja, beide Geschlechter tun sich nicht viel.

Man(n) kann es auch anders - als männlicher Spieler mit einem weiblichen Charakter kann man sich auch schon mal schnell einen Bonus profilieren solang man nicht im TS ist - kann wirklich lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht sind auch 70% der weiblichen Chars männlich, wer weiß das schon *g*

Einfach mal locker angehen lassen und nicht immer denken, daß jedes Wort an einen selbst gerichtet ist.


----------



## Nigthmarre (20. November 2008)

ich als männlicher spiler wurde auch schon mal von mädls angesprochen ob ich m oder w bin hab mit m geantwortet und dann wurden mir löcher in den bauch gefragt  

das passiert sicher nicht oft aber es kann passiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss man schon zugeben das einem mit nem weiblichen Char mehr geholfen wird als mit einem männlichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einem weiblichen char wird nur dann mehr geholfen, wenn sie nicht zu gibt, dass sie eigentlich ein er ist, um damit die geilheit der pickeldies ausnutzen zu können!


----------



## Scrätcher (20. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Nix da: ich plädiere von Stund an für mehr Intelligenz auf Def Tank Items.
> Noch besser: ich werd nur noch Pala Platten Items sammeln und endlich einen 3-stelligen Int Wert bekommen.
> 
> Riggedi



boar Riggedi! Hör mal auf hier so zu jammern!^^

Vorteil Defftank:

Wir sind standhafter!
- mehr Ausdauer
- mehr Stärke

die Rollen sind klar verteilt! oO


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> die Rollen sind klar verteilt! oO


Richtig, die Tanks stehen vorne und machen die Drecksarbeit, während die Heilerinnen hinten stehen und sich über die Robe der Magierin auslassen.


----------



## Coralsea (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> und warum hast du es in deinem profil dann nicht vermerkt?
> da stehst du wohl doch nicht so ganz dazu, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm... Ich hab sogar ein Foto von mir im Profil?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist hier ja auch nicht ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Da fällt mir auch grad ein, dass ich auch mal von nem (vermutlich) Mädel nach nem Foto gefragt wurde nachdem wir gequestet hatten. Gibts also durchaus auch mal umgekehrt. Allerdings halte ich nicht viel von Onlineflirts, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Richtig, die Tanks stehen vorne und machen die Drecksarbeit, während die Heilerinnen hinten stehen und sich über die Robe der Magierin auslassen.



Ach im Gegensatz dazu stehen die männlichen Heiler lieber hinten, lassen den Tanks die Drecksarbeit machen und wetten drauf, welcher der MTs wohl als Erster umfallen wird. So lässt sich dann ganz gut das neue Mammut finanzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Tante Edith hat mir grad gesagt dass es heute keinen Kaffee und Kuchen gibt, weil ich nen Doppelpost gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (20. November 2008)

Also.... Mir würds nicht im Traum einfallen, zu nem weiblichen Spieler irgendwelche blöden Anmachungen zu sagen, von wegen "Schnucki" oder "Süße" ... Ich find es eher eine Sache, wie man aufgewachsen und erzogen wurde. Leute, die ohne irgendwelche Manieren aufwuchsen, haben einfach keinen Anstand find ich.

Es is einfach unhöflich, gehört sich nicht. Ich hab auch ein Mädel in der Gilde, die recht viel schreibt - da schreibt man halt zurück. Anspielungen sind ja kein Ding, solange sie nicht iwie versaut ankommen. Es ist eben ne Kunst find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und @TE: Glaub du mal nicht, wieviele von euch Mädels euer Geschlecht schamlos ausnutzen, um von Männern was geschenkt zu kriegen. Zum Beispiel durch Instanzen ziehen, ne Goldspende usw. 
Also, glaub nicht, dass ihr besser seid, jedes Geschlecht hat iwo Macken.

So far, mfg

Perk


----------



## hunter2701 (20. November 2008)

Coralsea schrieb:


> Öhm... Ich hab sogar ein Foto von mir im Profil?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du willst doch wohl nicht dieses bunte plakat als bild bezeichnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marpesia (20. November 2008)

Bhaalo schrieb:


> ich denke ma, du hast a: ein kind getroffen , oder b: einen üblen die-sonne-will-mich-killen-wow-dauerzogger, die bekanntermaßen nich so viel mit RL zu tun haben, quasi frauen nur von diversen internetseiten (aus jugendschutzgründen nenn ich keine namen) kennen, getroffen.


Sei mir nicht böse aber das ist totaler Blödsinn.
Beispiel: Damals bei uns im Clan war es normal, dass man in seinem Profil auf der HP ein Foto hatte und auch seine ICQ-Nummer. Das Foto um alles was persönlicher wirken zu lassen, damit man weiss mit wem man sich da in den Games & im TS die Nächte um die Ohren schlägt und die ICQ-Nummer meistens aus praktischen Gründen wie Trainwars planen, Terminänderungen durchgeben, was absagen ... etc !
Aber so hatten halt leider alle im Clan Dein Bild vor Augen und direkt da drunter die ICQ-Nummer stehen ... nicht gut xD
Und es kamen dann leider nicht nur sehr persönliche Texte von Singles oder solchen oben von Dir genannten "Opfern" ^^ sondern auch von verheirateten Vätern, etc ...

Ich heul hier nicht rum da ich der Meinung bin, dass Frauen allgemein im Leben damit umgehen müssen blöd angemacht zu werden, egal wo. Ob in der Disse, auf der Arbeit oder eben sonst wo. 
Aber natürlich ist es logisch, dass im Internet ( egal ob nun auf irgendwelchen Community-Seiten oder in Online-Games ) noch schlimmer und derber rumgegraben wird da eben die Hemmschwelle viel niedriger ist. Man sitzt eben schön annonym bei sich zuhause am Pc und kann die Sau raus lassen weil man sich das so eben traut im Gegensatz zum RL, wo Dir die Frau dann gegenüber stehen würde.

Aber man darf das nicht so ernst nehmen, liebe Mädels ^^

Ich steh trotzdem dazu ingame, dass ich eine Frau bin und wenn ich merke, dass mir da jemand zu aufdringlich wird, rede ich immer sehr, sehr viel von meinem Sohn, meinem Freund, wie sehr ich meinen Freund doch liebe, etc ... ok, viele schreckt es trotzdem nicht ab Dinge zu schreiben wie "Du bist so eine tolle Frau ... wenn Du nicht vergeben wärst ... weisst Du an was ich grade denke ..." *würg, kotz* aber dann muss man halt, egal ob man sonst immer versucht nett zu bleiben, bestimmend sagen "so, Junge, bis hierhin und nicht weiter" ! 
Und wenn das alles nicht hilft, wie ich schon gesagt hab, dann ab auf die Ignore-Liste und dergleichen.

Man darf sich halt von sowas nicht einschüchtern lassen denn denkt immer dran: Wenn der Kerl ein ausgeglichenes Sexleben hätte oder was in der Rübe würde er nicht so abgehen ... zumindest nicht wenn er merkt, dass sein Handeln & Tun nicht auf Zuspruch trifft ... da er das aber doch tut habt Mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an alle Männer hier: WIR REDEN NICHT ALLGEMEIN ÜBER MÄNNER sondern über die von euch, auf die das zutrifft was wir hier schreiben. Also ein bißchen abreagieren, wir mögen euch doch ... zumindest viele von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (20. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> die Rollen sind klar verteilt! oO


Stimmt, das hat LoD_Lari eindeutig berichtet:


LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Richtig, die Tanks stehen vorne und machen die Drecksarbeit, während die Heilerinnen hinten stehen und sich über die Robe der Magierin auslassen.



Riggedi


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. November 2008)

Hallo Threaderstellerin!

Wenn du blöd angemacht wirst, schreib ein Ticket. Sexuelle Belästigung, auch wenns nur zweideutig ist, wird bestraft.
Ich gebe mich inzwischen sogar als weiblich aus, weil mir dann öfter geholfen wird!

Von schlechten Erfahrungen als Frau kann ich dir persönlich nicht berichten. Allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass es sehr wohl auch Spielerinnen gibt die nicht dieses Problem der Belästigung haben. Einfach /ignore oder nen flotten Spruch reinknallen oder wenn das alles nicht hilft -> Ticket.

Bedenke: es gibt eine menge pubertierender Spieler, die im Reallife niemals das Vergnügen haben werden eine echte Frau anzusprechen. Deswegen versuchen sie es InGame... meißtens sehr plump und rüde. 

Ich finde es gut, dass es weibliche Mitspieler gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BTW: Meine Freundin zockt auch. :>


----------



## Belsina5 (20. November 2008)

hm bin selbst frau^^
und habe bißher noch keine probs gehabt deswegen 
ich chatte meist auch nicht sondern zocke^^


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aber das ist totaler Blödsinn.
> Beispiel: Damals bei uns im Clan war es normal, dass man in seinem Profil auf der HP ein Foto hatte und auch seine ICQ-Nummer. Das Foto um alles was persönlicher wirken zu lassen, damit man weiss mit wem man sich da in den Games & im TS die Nächte um die Ohren schlägt und die ICQ-Nummer meistens aus praktischen Gründen wie Trainwars planen, Terminänderungen durchgeben, was absagen ... etc !
> Aber so hatten halt leider alle im Clan Dein Bild vor Augen und direkt da drunter die ICQ-Nummer stehen ... nicht gut xD
> Und es kamen dann leider nicht nur sehr persönliche Texte von Singles oder solchen oben von Dir genannten "Opfern" ^^ sondern auch von verheirateten Vätern, etc ...
> ...



Dann frag ich mich wieso die TE das verallgemeinert, das ist der Ausgangspunkt für diesen mimi thread.Genau das ist es was mich aufregt diese Verallgemeinerung der TE mehr nicht


----------



## Damiane (20. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> noch nie?
> 
> willst du mit mir gehen?
> 
> ...




Hm, pass auf, ich hätte da keine soo große geographische Distanz zu bewältigen :-p
Aber ich sach mal: nein. Bin nämlich glücklich verheiratet. Im RL. :-) 


Und an alle anderen: 

Nix gegen Zwerge!!!! Zwerge sind großartig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So. 
Aber das wäre vielleicht echt ein Tipp an Mädels, die einen Char haben wollen, mit dem man nicht belästigt wird. Macht Euch einfach ne Zwergin. Dann kommen keine Anmachen^^


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Aber das wäre vielleicht echt ein Tipp an Mädels, die einen Char haben wollen, mit dem man nicht belästigt wird. Macht Euch einfach ne Zwergin. Dann kommen keine Anmachen^^


Aber die sind hässlich, und... und... da kann man ja garnichts figurbetonendes anziehen und.. und... die Schuhe... *mit Händen wedel und aufstampf*


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Wenn der starke Krieger vorne steht und die schwache Heilerin im Hintergrund 'beschützt', haben dann Männer die Heilerinnen spielen Komplexe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< hat eine knochige Heilerin


----------



## FonKeY (20. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Und das hat genau was mit WoW zu tun? Männer sind nunmal Männer. Es gibt nette, unfreundliche, dicke, dünne, fromme, notgeile, liebe, boßhafte.
> Sollte dich jemand sexuell belästigen, kannst du ihn ignorieren oder einem GM melden. Ansonsten hat es wenig mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun, dass manche Männer gegenüber Damen schnell offenherzig agieren.




100% agree!


----------



## Scrätcher (20. November 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Aber das wäre vielleicht echt ein Tipp an Mädels, die einen Char haben wollen, mit dem man nicht belästigt wird. Macht Euch einfach ne Zwergin. Dann kommen keine Anmachen^^



Deshalb hab ich mir nen Troll gemacht! Da wird man von den bösen Mädchen auch nicht angeflirtet!^^

Interessant ist: Ein Untoter hingegen schon!! Muß ich mir jetzt um die Frauen sorgen machen?^^


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn der starke Krieger vorne steht und die schwache Heilerin im Hintergrund 'beschützt', haben dann Männer die Heilerinnen spielen Komplexe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gewiss nicht. Du musst dich irren.
Oder vielleicht kompensieren männliche Heilerinnen ihr nicht vorhandenes, großes Schild? Ne, vermiss ich nicht *verwirrt bin*


----------



## Bekuras (20. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> boar Riggedi! Hör mal auf hier so zu jammern!^^
> 
> Vorteil Defftank:
> 
> ...



Und sollte die Ausdauer wiedererwarten doch mal flöten gehen...richten die heilenden Hände das schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin riggedi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gewiss nicht. Du musst dich irren.
> Oder vielleicht kompensieren männliche Heilerinnen ihr nicht vorhandenes, großes Schild? Ne, vermiss ich nicht *verwirrt bin*


Kommt drauf an wer das Maß für 'groß' vorgibt.. oder es liegt im Auge der Betrachterin


----------



## Odin0815 (20. November 2008)

kleineMumu schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch ein Mädchen und niemand mag mich anbaggern oder mich zum S** überreden find ich doof



Du armes ding, ich trauer mit dir. Hartes Leben, hartes WOW! Manche Mädels sind halt nicht so toll... so ist das leben. :-D


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wer das Maß für 'groß' vorgibt.. oder es liegt im Auge der Betrachterin



Nunja, über Dalaran liegt doch ein recht grosses Schild. Ich denk viel grösser gehts in WoW wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Hárku (20. November 2008)

Also ich finde das langt mal jetzx D ich meine 25 seiten hust...^^
und jeder post wird 2 mal argumentiert wenn net mehr mals das is schon langsam Spam hier...
Ich meine da kommt nur ..du depp du low raus und du hast doch keine ahnung>.<


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> hm bin selbst frau^^
> und habe bißher noch keine probs gehabt deswegen
> ich chatte meist auch nicht sondern zocke^^



Hättest du es nicht zugegeben, hätte dich deine Signatur verraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber die sind hässlich, und... und... da kann man ja garnichts figurbetonendes anziehen und.. und... die Schuhe... *mit Händen wedel und aufstampf*




lol....ja, aber wenns immer nur ums Aussehen geht... Ist ja fad. Genau deswegen hab ich ne Zwergin "gemacht". Weil ich Nachtelfinnen und Menschenfrauen langweilig finde. Da gibts ja so viele von. Zwerginnen gibt es so gut wie gar nicht! Außerdem sind mir die weiblichen Allichars bis auf Zwerginnen zu perfekt. Das ist ja wie im TV oder so...Nur Models und aalglatte "Tussis". Laaangweilig^^ ( Bitte, niemand soll sich angegriffen fühlen, das ist nur meine Meinung). 
Und außerdem können Zwerginnen auch figurbetont anziehen, die Proportionen stimmen doch^^
Frei nach dem Motto: 

Ich bin nicht dick, Schönheit braucht halt Platz.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (20. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich habe auch von niemandem gehört dass diejenige irgendwie angemacht,beleidigt oder sonstwas worden wäre.

Wir haben selbst 2 Mädels in der Gilde die mit uns bis Kil'Jaeden vorgedrungen sind. Beide sind super nett, haben Ahnung von dem was sie machen und keine von beiden wird in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit blöden Kommentaren überhäuft.

Ich habe auch etliche Mädels in meiner FL, selbst meine eigene Freundin spielt WoW und hat noch nie von solchen Erfahrungen berichtet.

Such dir einfach mal die richtigen Männer raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (20. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Und sollte die Ausdauer wiedererwarten doch mal flöten gehen...richten die heilenden Hände das schon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Scrätcher, darauf darfst Du jetzt eingehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und moin auch Beku!

Riggedi


----------



## Natsumee (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn der starke Krieger vorne steht und die schwache Heilerin im Hintergrund 'beschützt', *haben dann Männer die Heilerinnen spielen Komplexe?*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




-.-



leute leute ihr shcweift vom thema^^


----------



## Nightroad (20. November 2008)

also  ich muss mich nun auch outen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was ist eine frau ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr redet viel davon aber mir sagt das garnix
warum üsst ihr immer nur von komischen sachen reden

sind frauen etwa  aliens ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*angst bekomm*

 /offtopic off

also wegen nem einzelfall wird so ne  sache gestartet
sehr sehr mysteriös
ist  nen fall für aiman ^^

ich kann nur sagen dass in meiner guilde    50/50  frau  sind und wir recht gut klar kommen und dass sowas bisher noch nicht zu ohren gekommen ist


an unsre TE wenn sie nochmal reinschaut:

meine freundin  hat mich betrogen und ist nu ne schlampe ( sorry für den ausdruck)
warum sind alle frauen so ?


na fällt dir was auf ?


----------



## Exomia (20. November 2008)

Ich gebe zu ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen, da ich speziell erst mal nur auf den ersten Beitrag antworten bzw. meinen Senf dazu abgeben will.

Als erste muss ich sagen du hast es geschafft in den ersten paar Sätzen alle über einen Kamm zu schweren. Aber nein das ist kein Vorwurf eher eine Feststellung. Ich gehöre der Überzahl an männlichen WoW-Spielern an. Um es mal so zu sagen für mich ist es absolut egal ob meine Mitspieler Frau, Mann, Hund, Katze oder Maus sind. Mir ist es wichtig das sie ihren Char beherrschen (so lange ich in keiner RND Gruppe unterwegs bin, da bin ich einfach nur froh wenn ich es ohne Nervenzusammenbruch überlebe)

Du und deine "Mädels" haben sich sogar von der männlichen WoW-Gemeinschaft etwas ausgegrenzt und ihr tut es quasi den "Play Vanilla" gleich. Da gegen hab ist absolut nicht einzuwenden jeder soll spielen wie er mag! 

Doch du Beziehst dieses Problem, nennen wir es mal "spezielle Minderheiten Behandlung" allein auf die Frauenwelt. Was meiner Meinung nach absolut Falsch ist. Minderheiten werden nur zu Minderheiten indem sie sich dazu machen lassen und ihrer eigene Welt in einer Welt schaffen. Integration kann nie nur von einer Seite kommen. Natürlich gibt es hier und da immer Leute welche besonders Negativ auffallen. Dabei vergisst du in deinem Frust oder deiner Wut, aber auch das es eben auch noch andere gibt!

Es gibt nicht nur andere Männer es gibt zusätzlich auch noch andere Minderheiten. Das durch Gilden immer kleine Spielwelten geschaffen werden wissen wir alle das Random Gruppen offt die Hölle sind wissen wir auch. Aber wenn man sich selbst ausgrenzt brauch man auf keine Besserung zu hoffen. Sich zu verstecken ( bei dir speziell jetzt als Mann ausgeben) bringt genau so wenig. Oder würdest du in der wahren Welt auch plötzlich als Mann rumlaufen wollen nur um bei manchen mehr akzeptiert bzw. nicht anders als alle anderen behandelt zu werden? Ich denke nicht, aber korrigier mich!

Schluss endlich sei froh das du zu der Minderheit Frau gehörst und nicht zu Minderheiten welche wirklich diskriminiert werden! Damit meine ich wirklich ganz arg böse, so böse das ich es nicht schreiben darf weil es sonst einer der Mods löscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Kopf hoch und mach dein Ding!


----------



## Hicks1 (20. November 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> also  ich muss mich nun auch outen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr seit nicht zufällig auf Gilneas Horde oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (20. November 2008)

Also ich habe da eine lustige Geschichte beizusteuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  : 

Ich habe vor langer Zeit zum testen einen weiblichen Tauren Schami erstellt. Zuerst levele ich so, ziemlich lange im Brachland und Steinkrallengebirge und irgendwann gehe ich mit Level 20 zum ersten Mal nach Orgri. Ich laufe so rein, stelle mich neben den Briefkasten, und 1 sec später geschieht folgendes:

Orc: Hi
Ich: Hi
Orc: na wie gehts?
Ich: gutgut
Orc: >öffnet Handelsfenster< >legt 12 Platz Tasche rein< >will handeln<
Ich: Äh, ja also ich bin nicht w
Orc: Hm, OK, nimm trotzdem
Ich: ^^

Damit will ich nur sagen dass ich WoW spielende Frauen verstehe, wenn sie sich oft einen männlichen Char erstellen, nichts im Ts sagen, oder NUR gildenintern etwas unternehmen wollen.


----------



## Yumina (20. November 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> also  ich muss mich nun auch outen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und ja wir Frauen sind Aliens, fällt dir allerdings erst ziemlich spät auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (20. November 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sozialhilfebarbie war mit ihrem Freund zusammen Gildenleitung. Sie hatte zwei Kinder die nicht von ihm waren, was er auch regelmässig in 40er und 25er Raids auf die Nase gebunden bekam. Nebenher flirtete sie mit mindestens 5 anderen Typen und hatte darüber hinaus mit mindestens 2 was Laufen.
> 
> ....



War die vorher mal auf Gilneas? Kommt mir schwer bekannt vor... 



Bekuras schrieb:


> Und sollte die Ausdauer wiedererwarten doch mal flöten gehen...richten die heilenden Hände das schon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonnai (20. November 2008)

Nun ja in anbetracht der situation, kann ich dich schon verstehen und ich musste schmunzeln als du geschrieben hast, dass ihr mittlerweile ne reine Frauengilde gegründet habt. Ich hoffe einfach mal das ihr keine notgeilen Lesben in der Gilde habt. Kenn ich nämlich auch ein paar von der Sorte.  Ich rede sehr gerne mit Frauen auch mal wenns um intimeres geht aber glaub mir eine Frau die selbst so ist wie du grad die männer beschreibst ist nicht besser. 

Es gibt nun mal solche und solche und eine Igno-liste, wo man dann nach und nach auch einige sicher wieder löschen kann wenn sie voll sein sollte.

Liebe Grüße von Malfurion und viel Glück für zukünftige Kontakte

Tonnai


----------



## pflock (20. November 2008)

ich und meine freundin spielen auch wow, da kam es nie vor, dass sie sexuell belästigt worden wurde.
auch vorher nicht, sie hat auch immer gute sprüche oder retour sätze drauf ^^

ähm, was denkt ihr wohl, wie es der priesterin von nihilium geht. sie ist in einer guten gilde, geile raidgrp..........und eine sehr gute spielerin........ also, ich denke, das geht ihr sicher am A** vorbei, den sie versteht ihren charakter zu spielen und macht vmtl einfach auf igno, bei solchen anmache..............

oder macht es doch so:

wie meine freundin, einfach nicht retour schreiben bei einer /w oder so.

oder sagen, spielt eine weibliche elfe, da könnt ihr auch ............... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (20. November 2008)

Nochmal was von einem Mann:

Ihr solltet mal nach besonderen Gilden oder so Ausschau halten. In meiner Raid-Gilde ist der Frauenanteil vergleichsweise hoch (ca. 20%) ... das merkt man in den Äußerungen der Kerle doch ganz gut. Es mag zwar sein, dass ab und an mal ein zweideutiger Spruch kommt, aber jeder weiß, dass das spaßig gemeint ist ... und die Frauen schießen auch ganz gut zurück manchmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich daran liegt, dass der Altersdurchschnitt bei uns über 25 Jahren liegt, aber ich denke doch, dass es zum Großteil daran liegt. Die Leute regulieren sich zudem selbst und keiner würde sich dermaßen daneben benehmen (wollen). Vermutlich muss eine Gilde einfach sehr heterogen zusammen gestellt sein, damit sich eine vernünftige Basis für solcherlei Dinge ergibt. Vielleicht solltet ihr im Laufe der Zeit auch mal ein paar ordentliche Männer in eure Gilde aufnehmen, bis es "Normalstand" ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (20. November 2008)

Ok ich habe einen Vorschlag an die Frauen die sich in Raids/Ts belästigt fühlen.

Phase1: Nehmt euch 2 Nüsse und stopft sie euch in die Backen (WALNÜSSE!!! junge junge an was ihr wieder denkt -_-)
Phase2: Sagt genau den Satz den ich jetzt schreibe wenn ihr in TS joint:

"Hallo, könnt ihr bitte noch 10min warten? Ich muss eben zum Kühlschrank der 2 meter neben meinem Rechner steht, muss noch meinen Gewichtsmaster 3000 trinken! Mein Trainer meinte das macht mich fit, Kampfkoloss KAMPFKOLOOOOSS!!!!!"

So, wenn ihr diese beiden einfachen Punkte beherzigt...werden 95% der Männer die durch das heutige Schönheitsideal geprägt sind, euch nichtmal mehr mit dem Hintern angucken. 

Dankesreden und Liebesbriefe per PM oder Guestbook pls

euer Beku




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pflock (20. November 2008)

ah noch was, früher hiess es immer: WoW sei nur was für schwule, weil da nur männer zocken.
das war damals DAS thema !!!!!!!!

irgendwo im wow forum (oder auch hier) hat es sicher noch den bericht, wie es damals war.
medien, presse etc


----------



## ZidaneCologne (20. November 2008)

smells like damage dieter , 
maybe u know what i wanna tell u


----------



## Nightroad (20. November 2008)

der hat gesessen beku aber echt !
muss das mal einer frau in meiner guilde  als auftrag geben xD !


----------



## BaLR0g (20. November 2008)

Das sind die Männer, die 
A: "Erwachsen" sind, aber keine Freundin haben und ihr Glück in WoW suchen
B: noch Heranwachsende sind und ihre ersten Erfahrungen bezüglich Liebe und Partnerschaft in WoW machen und dabei eben auf dich oder andere Damen stoßen
oder C: ich zitiere: "Ihre Schlange nicht unter Kontrolle haben"

/r Warum haben Männer O-Beine? Weil alles Unwichtige in Klammern steht.
/ignore

Dann hast du deine Ruhe - ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Anser (20. November 2008)

GZ dem TE 26 Seiten für solch ein hohles Thema!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Respekt und Vote for Close. 

Wer Probleme damit hat das Menschen auf Menschen Reagieren sollte einen Arzt aufsuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korhak (20. November 2008)

Der Grund ist die mehrzahl der WoW Spieler sind hässliche Kellerkinder die noch nie ne Freundin hatten.


----------



## Elishebat (20. November 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> ah noch was, früher hiess es immer: WoW sei nur was für schwule, weil da nur männer zocken.
> das war damals DAS thema !!!!!!!!
> 
> irgendwo im wow forum (oder auch hier) hat es sicher noch den bericht, wie es damals war.
> medien, presse etc



Ja... echt schlimm geworden... heute sind sogar die Palas fast alle hetero... *vorurteil auspack* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Elishebat


----------



## azizi (20. November 2008)

wenn du als gestandene frau nihct damit umgehn kannst wie die meisten männer nurnmal reden und denken tust du mir verdammt leid. ich mah meine witzchen mit den kerlen und gut is. da fühlt sich keiner beleidigt und ich mich erst recht nich sexuell belästigt. komm klar mädel


----------



## zadros (20. November 2008)

Solange es keine Wehrpflicht für Frauen gibt, gibt es auch keine Gleichberechtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (20. November 2008)

also ich tuh jetzt mal meinen Senf dazugeben: Bei uns in der Gilde gibt es da sonen Kerl, 14 Jahre, kindisch und notgeil wie sau und leider leider unser MAINTANK.
Wir haben  2w. Spieler in der Gilde, die seine ständigen bemerkungen sagen wir mal ignorieren. 
son Beispiel: 
X Hat sich der Gilde angeschlossen
Ich: Wilkommen
 normaler Gildenmember: Hi
Leader: Willkommen bei .... bitte lies dir die Gildeninfos durch und meld dich mal im TS
besagte Person:" Wenn du zwischen 12 und 16 bist, egal ob M oder W, meld dich per /w bei mir ich steh auf alle heißen sachen und warte nur auf dich"
--------

Die hälfte aller die unsrer Gilde joinen leavn direkt wieder, ein  viertel setzt ihn uf ignore und der rest findets auch noch lustig.

Im TS. tut er jeden, der ihn kritisiert beleidigen, und alle dumm anmachn.

Das Problem: Er ist numma leider unser Gilden MT und gleichzeitig das Schoßhündchen unseres Leaders, welcher in abgöttisch liebt und jeden der ihn kritisiert verwarnt und beim 2ten mal rausschmeißt.

Das ging solange bis unser Leader, [ der is 23!!!!] endlich gerallt hat, wie kindisch das ist, dem MT gesagt hat, endweder er lässt dass oder er fliegt.

So nun kommt nur noch ein Makro allà: Ich warte auf dich mein schatzi
sobald ieiner der GIlde joint, naja und leavn will ich natürlich net, weil ma sonst eigtl mit eine der besten und erfolgreichsten PVE Gilden aufm Server sind und ich auch viele Freunde da hab.


Loragorn

zum Thema: wie bereits gesacht, schwarze Schafe gibts überall bei M wie bei W, ich find jedoch net so dass das jetzt bei einer der beiden schlimmer so ist, kann den TE aber auch verstehen


----------



## Ruven (20. November 2008)

So zu testzwecken hab ich in der mittagspause mal den dicken sack raushängen lassen, 
man glaube es kaum es gibt einsame mädels die stehen auf plumpe anmache... dafür iss mein
twink jetzt bei 3 gildies auf igno *rofl*


----------



## iveo (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Woran liegt das? und warum seid ihr so?
> Kann mir das mal einer erklären?



jeder mann der zu einem gegebnen zeitpunkt in wow eingloggt ist, ist zur selben zeit gerade nicht dabei eine frau zu beglücken...

...da wow diesen trieb jedoch nicht gänzlich (obgleich minimierend und in die von der online-porno-industrie stark geförderten masturbationautomatismen abschiebend) abstellen kann, dringt nurmehr genau jenes kümmerliches überbleibsel dessen, was mal ein mann da auf der anderen seite der telefonleitung war, durch TS und chat zu dir durch und verzerrt dein vermutlich eh schon bescheiden gutes bild der männerwelt (was ich durchaus verstehen kann) weiter bis zur zerreißprobe.

tipps:
- nutz diese dir auferlegte macht schamlos aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht misszuverstehen mit virtueller prostitution)
oder
- pack den spiegel aus und halt ihn jenen vor, die dich zu tode nerven 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (20. November 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> wenn du als gestandene frau nihct damit umgehn kannst wie die meisten männer nurnmal reden und denken tust du mir verdammt leid. ich mah meine witzchen mit den kerlen und gut is. da fühlt sich keiner beleidigt und ich mich erst recht nich sexuell belästigt. komm klar mädel



Das klappt aber nicht immer. Es gibt auch ingame Spieler, die fast so penetrant sind, dass man sie als Stalker bezeichnen könnte, kommt auch immer auf das Umfeld an. Und wenn man dann noch dämlich angemacht wird, weil man ne Frau ist, ne sorry, für sowas muss man kein Verständnis haben. Es kommt auf den Rahmen an, wenn wir das 2-3 mal im jahr passiert, macht das nichts, passierts aber öfter, nervt es nur noch, und für so viele Spieler reicht die Igno-Liste nicht. 

Ich schätze mich verdammt glücklich, verlobt zu sein und sobald mir was nicht passt und das Gegenüber nicht aufhört, ruf ich meinen Verlobten auch dementsprechend auf den Plan. Und damit hat sich die Kiste dann meist.

Lg Syri


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt nicht so ganz auf was du hinaus möchtest.
> Dass jede Wow spielende Frau ne Amazone oder ein Mannsweib ist?
> Meine beste Freundin spielt auch Wow, im RL ist sie klein, zierlich, liebt Katzen über alles und arbeitet als Altenpflegerin, passt die nun in dein Bild von "Wow Weibchen muss hart drauf sein, total krass!" ? Wohl eher weniger.
> 
> ...




Naja man kann hier ja net offen reden, aber ich würde meinen Arsch verwetten, das man die Hälfte davon irl vergessen kann. 

Hey man das Thema läd einfach übel zum Flamen ein. Amazone sicher kaum, eher ingame so eine "Alle graben mich an, weil ich so toll bin, aber bitte komm mir nicht zu nahe" Weiber und irl dann übelste Olle mit Zahnspange undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja von der Vengeful Tussi hab ich gehört, aber sonst noch wer? Ich kenne nur diese "oooh wie süss ein Drache, darf ich nen Feuerball drauf werfen?" PvE Frauen.


----------



## Karius (20. November 2008)

Ich würde es ja gerne bei einem: "Ich Tarzen, Du Jane" belassen aber denke ich werde wohl nicht wirklich verstanden werden. 
Das was du siehst ist einfach die Realität. Beschwert sich ein Mann weil er ständig das Kindchenschema ertragen muss? Ausser mir versteht sich. 

Männer sind sexgeil, Frauen aber nicht kommt ebenso wie manch anderes Vorurteil aus einer verdammt staubigen Schublade. 

Mein Glückwünsche jedoch an dich das dich selbst in der virtuellen Realität die Realität einzuholen scheint. Das Auseinandersetzen mit eben dieser ist auch für viele der von Dir so gescholtenen ein aktiver Prozess. Die männliche Pubertät und aus dieser Phase mitgenommene, nicht aufgearbeitete Problemstellungen sind für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Männer eine schwierige Phase. 

Gut also, dass zumindest Du so erwachsen auf solche Spieler einzuwirken befähigt? oder gewillt bist. 

Da ich das Thema nicht verwässern will, möchte ich mal deine implizite Bitte, dieses regelrecht Flehen um Flames noch und nöcher unbeantwortet lassen.

LG


----------



## Ilunadin (20. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhTxRssxfuI   So denken wir Kerle halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja ,also mir ist es egal,ob ich einen weiblichen oder männlichen Spieler "vor mir" habe.
Solange man sich gut versteht .ä. reicht das,für mehr gibts das Spiel vor meiner Haustür.
Achja ....
Männer sind auch nur Frauen mit den Auswüchsen am Bauch statt auf der Brust ;D(oder andersrum.Sucht es euch aus )


----------



## Malakas (20. November 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> meine freundin  hat mich betrogen und ist nu ne schlampe ( sorry für den ausdruck)
> warum sind alle frauen so ?




Ehhhh, wir kennen uns nicht, aber die Antwort lautet JAAAAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spass bei Seite, die Sache ist doch die. Nehmen wir mal an :Umkleidekabine der russischen Eishockeynationalmannschaft und eine Frau kommt rein ?!? was denkt ihr, wie werden die Reaktionen sein ?!? 
Richtigggg, brumpftschreie und atembeschwerden... Ich mag verallgemeinerungen und platte Klischees nicht...aber es leider nun mal so. Männer haben ihrer Hormone unter bestimmten bedingungen einfach nicht unter kontrolle... Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, lass ich einfach mal so stehen. Der Beweise dafür; jedem sollte wohl diese Seifengeschichte in der Knastdusche geläufig sein ; ) 

Was mich aber irgendwie verwundert, seit wann mögen es Frauen nicht mehr umschwärmt, mit komplimenten überhäuft, geliebt zu werden ?!? Das ist das mir neu : /
Ist das vielleicht ein Stiller aufschrei weil das niveau in einem Videospiel mit dem schlafraum eine Pfadfindergruppe gleichzusetzten ist ? 

Ich vermute einfachmal, die TE ist noch relativ jung, somit ist auch ihr Charakter einfach noch nicht stark genung um in einer "männerdomaine" zu bestehen. Man merkt es ja auch, sie ist teilweise mit den Anmachen überfordert. Spiel ein männlichen Char, beginne und beende jeden Satz im chat mit "Aldaaa" und niemand wird sich für dich interessiern, falls du das wirklich willst ;  ) 

cheers M.


----------



## Cassiopheia (20. November 2008)

Wenn Leute die ich nicht kenne mir solche Fragen stellen reagier ich einfach nicht drauf (gibt da teilweise echt stumpfe Whisper...) ... wenn jmd mit dem ich schon öfter unterwegs war... sag ich auch dass ich weiblich bin, im ts hört mans ja eh... in der Gilde gibts bei uns auch keine Probleme damit.. haben einige Frauen und auch einige der Offis sind weiblich.. gibt immer solche und solche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab ner gewissen Uhrzeit kommen dann zwar auch mal Sprüche.. aber da müssen die Kerle dann genauso einstecken wie die Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (20. November 2008)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Wenn Leute die ich nicht kenne mir solche Fragen stellen reagier ich einfach nicht drauf (gibt da teilweise echt stumpfe Whisper...) ... wenn jmd mit dem ich schon öfter unterwegs war... sag ich auch dass ich weiblich bin, im ts hört mans ja eh... in der Gilde gibts bei uns auch keine Probleme damit.. haben einige Frauen und auch einige der Offis sind weiblich.. gibt immer solche und solche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cassiopheia 
Mitglied
Group: Mitglieder
Posts: 47
Joined: 26.09.2007
From: *Bremen*
Member No.: 227.247

omg es gibt weibliches Leben in Bremen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So deine Char-Namen hab ich auch...die 20€ für den Char-Transfer sind überwiesen....stell dich auf "hey-baby" Flames ein *spass*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg aus BREMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beku


----------



## Kolungate (20. November 2008)

En Taro Adun 



> Liebe Yumina - du bist also von Realm xyz und brauchst dringend neues Gold, ein paar nette neue Sachen zum Anziehen oder einfach jemandend er dich duch eine Instanz zieht?



Nun ich frage mich, was dieses mehr als eindeutigeStatement zu bedeuten hat - die Verblendung gegen medizinisch-biologische und physisch-psychische Gegebenheiten, Sozialisation der Geschlechter und andere wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zu diesem Thema mal außer acht gelassen. Eine Generalisierung!

Ja wir Männer sind eben "anders" aber "wir" sind es wohl nur als generalisierte masse und ich denke das Anfangszitat von mir trifft auch auf die Frauen zu, die ich in der Masse in WoW kennen gelertn habe und die ihren "Titten-Bonus" genauso einsetzten. Aber nein ich möcht nicht generalisieren - ganz so ungebildet wie Vertreter des "schwachen Geschlechts" bin ich dann doch nicht. Ich entschuldige mich dafür.

Ihr Frauen seid es doch, die dadurch Vorteile bekommen und diese auch mehrheitlich wollen . Es ist das neckische Spiel der Geschlechter im Kampf gegeneinander - ich würde mal von Bischof-Köhler "Von Natur aus anders" empfehlen - danach würdest du dich nicht mehr so generalisierend äußern.

Ja es gibt einige Männer, die sicherlich so sind wie du beschrieben haben - es gibt aber auch Frauen die so sind wie ich beschrieben habe und mir noch immer 5000 Gold schulden - für ein Flugmount - naja egal.

Wenn sich Frauen immer für Männer ausgeben, dann wundere ich mich doch über die vermeintlich hohe sich selbst als Frau identifizierende Spielegemeinde - das sicher nicht alles Männer sind, die sich für Frauen ausgeben.

Es ist eben das Miteinander im Kampf der geschlechter - und wenn eine Frau eben darauf abfährt sich Blödsinn von geistig unterbemittelten Männer anzuhören - bis es zweideutig wird - SOFERN es das niveau nicht erlaubt bzw. die Frau das nicht möchte, dann hat die Frau ebensowenig geistige Kapazität das Handbuch gelesen zu haben - es gibt eine ignore-funktion.
Ich hingegen schreibe das dann immer in den öffentlichen Chat.

Lg
Sven

PS: Rechtschreibfehler haben nichts mit mangelnder intelligenz zu tun


----------



## Mysteries (20. November 2008)

des video is so rofl^^

@Ilunadin made my day :-)


----------



## secko (20. November 2008)

also irgendwie muss ich zugestehen das ich 99% aller weiblichen spieler ohnehin für männer halte .... 
und der geringe anteil von realen frauen in wow stell ich mir irgendwie dick und hässlich vor .... 
daher kahm es noch nie dazu einen weiblichen spieler anzugraben .... wobei mir schon bewusst is das es sich hierbei wohl eher um eine fehleinschätzung handelt ... ich sehs ja allein schon an mir und meinen freunden die auch wow zocken und optisch wie charackterlich eigentlich überhaupt nichts in dieses kellerkinder klischee passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber liebe frauen .... männer sind männer und egal wo ihr auftaucht werdet ihr euch damit auseinander setzen müssen .. virtuell wahrscheinlich heftig und nerviger als ihr es real jemals erleben werdet ... das ist eben ein charakter des inet ... anonym heißt das zauberwort das viele doch schon sehr mutig werden lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne frohes flirten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schietenkleier (20. November 2008)

Es sind nur die Seligen in WoW, die sowas machen.

Selig sind die die da geistig arm sind.


----------



## ch_Rankath (20. November 2008)

Also sorry liebe Mädels.. es liegt in der Natur des männlichen Geschlechtes so zu reagieren sobald was Weibliches in "Reichtweite" ist. Würden sies nicht tun gäbe es schon lange keinen Nachwuchs mehr auf der Welt. 

Davon mal abgesehen das ihr Frauen oft nur so tut als würdet ihr da nicht drauf einsteigen wollen. (3 meiner letzten ***-Beziehnungen habe ich in WoW kennen gelernt und mit einer davon bin ich sogar zusammen gekommen und immernoch zusammen)

Natürlich gibt es Männer die übertreiben das ganze ein wenig oder sind aufbrausend/überheblich , aber so ist das mit dem Internet eben. 


mfg Ran


----------



## Morphes (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Woran liegt das? und warum seid ihr so?
> Kann mir das mal einer erklären?
> 
> *SCHLUSS JETZT...*
> ...


Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass sich das Thema so lange hält!
Da ich gestern schon nicht meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazu getragen habe versuch ich es heute!

Zu erst einmal, muss ich dir leider Recht geben, dass bei einem *ein Teil* von uns Jungs/Männern tatsächlich die Sicherungen scheinen rauszufliegen, wenn sie mitbekommen das ein Mädchen/Frau am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt! Warum? Geraten: deren Bedürfnisse sind nicht ganz so befriedigt wie sie es gern hätten. Und das obwohl es doch genug nette Orte (nicht in WOW) gibt wo sich die beiden Geschlechter in Ruhe/Unruhe und treffen/austauschen können!

ABER, es geht auch anders!
Auch Mädchen sind In der Lage uns Jungen/Männern gehörig auf die Nerven zu gehen in WOW!
Erst wollen Sie seine ICQ Nummer gefolgt von der Skype Adresse. Später gibt es lauter ingame Post mit dem 
Inhalt: "lass uns heute Abend Skypen hdgggggggdl" (*Sie ist natürlich nicht Online also: Absagen also nicht akzeptiert!*)
Und aus einem Abend könnte auch recht schnell eine Woche werden...

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Traue bösen kleinen Mädchen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. November 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als weibliches Geschlecht der WoW Szene.
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht das wir Frauen genervt sind von diesen Typen. Meine ganzen Mädels die dieses Spiel spielen geben sich nur noch als männlich aus, wenn sie nach ihrem Geschlecht gefragt werden. Wegen diesen ganzen Idioten die nur das eine im Kopf haben... Immer 2 deutige Antworten, oder Anspielungen.
> ...



Hört zu junge dame, wenn es uns Männern nicht gebe, die nur an Sex denken, wir genauso wie ihr 1000 Jahre in die Zukunft hinaus planen würden, dann wäre die Menschheit schon vor 10000 Jahren ausgestorben!!!!!
Dieser "Fluch" hat die Natur uns verpasst, damit genau das nicht passiert :->
Also hört bitte damit auch auf, alle Männer unter einem Hut zu bringen, denn, wir sind hart, haben aber auch Gefühle ~.~

Wir sind genau das Gegenteil von euch

und

bekanntlich ziehen sich Gegensätze an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Bell


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Hört zu junge dame, wenn es uns Männern nicht gebe, die nur an Sex denken, wir genauso wie ihr 1000 Jahre in die Zukunft hinaus planen würden, dann wäre die Menschheit schon vor 10000 Jahren ausgestorben!!!!!


Das stimmt nicht! Ich denke zum Beispiel nicht immer an Sex! Nur jetzt.... ...... ...... jetzt ........ ........ ....... und jetzt...
aber ansonsten (jetzt) nicht! jetzt....


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht! Ich denke zum Beispiel nicht immer an Sex! Nur jetzt.... ...... ...... jetzt ........ ........ ....... und jetzt...
> aber ansonsten (jetzt) nicht! jetzt....


Und wie ist es mit ..... ... ... ....... ... jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. November 2008)

TBone1794 schrieb:


> also hab eine freundin und wir spielen gern und vorallem viel wow zusammen *und da meine freundin sehr zu ihrem geschlecht steht *fällt mir ebenfalls stark auf das frauen anders behandelt werden (auch wenn hier viel das gegenteil von sich behaupten).



lol^^

Das ja schonmal gut, dass sie total toll zu ihrem Geschlecht steht^^


----------



## Sonora (20. November 2008)

@ Topic:

Also bei mir dürfen sich gerne ein paar Männer melden *g*
Je mehr desto besser, bin zwar nicht mehr die jüngste, aber das mach ich mit erfahrung wieder wett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Make more Love @WoW
&buffed.de 4tw

MfG eure Shadowrouge


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. November 2008)

secko schrieb:


> also irgendwie muss ich zugestehen das ich 99% aller weiblichen spieler ohnehin für männer halte ....
> und der geringe anteil von realen frauen in wow stell ich mir irgendwie dick und hässlich vor ....



not true. Ganz normale Mädels halt.

wobei, die mär vom zockenden supermodel kannste wahrscheinlich auch vergessen. glaub die müssen eher die sonnebank raiden^^

Aber schon lustig oder, wenn dann ein Typ nen Mädel angräbt und noch nichtmal weiß wie sie ausschaut...


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

okok, jetzt ma Butter bei die Fische.

Blizz hat Frauen für WOW nur aus zwei Gründen überhaupt zugelassen

1) Kohle verdienen
2) wer hätte sonst die Heiler gespielt

Also wenn ihr schon in unserem Spiel rumrennt, dann quengelt nicht dauern!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Miss schrieb:


> not true. Ganz normale Mädels halt.
> 
> wobei, die mär vom zockenden supermodel kannste wahrscheinlich auch vergessen. glaub die müssen eher die sonnebank raiden^^
> 
> Aber schon lustig oder, wenn dann ein Typ nen Mädel angräbt und noch nichtmal weiß wie sie ausschaut...


Naja bei manchen kann man ja auf Buffed oder WoW-Faces kuggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich find dass eher die Männer in WoW teilweise hässlich wie die Nacht finster sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/e: Oh..Ohrensammler will Bekanntschaft mit dem epischen [Nudelholz] machen? :x


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Miss schrieb:


> Aber schon lustig oder, wenn dann ein Typ nen Mädel angräbt und noch nichtmal weiß wie sie ausschaut...


Naja, die Zahl der Paare, die aus einem gemeinsamen Hobby entstehen, halt ich jetzt nicht gerade für gering. Kommt halt auf beidseitiges Einverständnis an, und natürlich angemessenem Auftreten ("Oida, isch zeig dia, wo da Hamma hängt, BAM!" wäre z.B. der falsche Weg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## secko (20. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naja bei manchen kann man ja auf Buffed oder WoW-Faces kuggn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa nur denken die männer genau das selbe über frauen ... 
ich hab zwar übers inet schon n paar freundinen in der vergangenheit gefunden 
aber im wow forum würd ich jetzt vll nich direkt auf die suche gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> okok, jetzt ma Butter bei die Fische.
> 
> Blizz hat Frauen für WOW nur aus zwei Gründen überhaupt zugelassen
> 
> ...



Ahh so läuft der Hase, aber kannst du mir auch sagen wer hinter den Tanks steckt, die *nie* das sind wenn man sie brauch?


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. November 2008)

Naja, meistens sucht man ja auch nicht. Oft ergibt sich das ja auch so.

Und da wird eh nur was draus, wenn alles stimmt. Aber nicht weil sie sonen sexy blutelfen-arsch schwingt und er son grooßer starker taurenbeschützerheld ist. Das wird vielleicht ingame ne flirterei, und mal ehrlich, das erlebt man ja wohl oft genug. Selbst wenn es nicht mal ernst gemeint ist.

Finds´ ja auch seltsam wenn man sone emanzen schiene fährt und voll die gleichberechtigung einfordert. frauen spielen doch mit klischees genauso.

Eigenes pudernäschen, madames!


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Ahh so läuft der Hase, aber kannst du mir auch sagen wer hinter den Tanks steckt, die *nie* das sind wenn man sie brauch?



Das sind die Männer die die Heilerinnen rumgekriegt haben und deshalb öfter ma AFK sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanty (20. November 2008)

Hui da hat aber wieder jemand nen richtig dicken Haufen geistigen dünschiss ins Forum gesetzt, gz erstmal dazu.

1. WoW ist ein Spiegelbild der Geselschafft wenn auch ein ziemlich verzertes

2. Meine Gildenleiterin ist Weiblich, sowie 3-4 weitere Spieler in meiner Gilde und es gab bis jetzt noch nie i-welche belästigungen.

3. Indem ihr euch ausgrenzt wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern, meiner meinung nach wird sich das Problem eher zuspitzen







und btw ich hab Rechtschreibfehler zur belustigung des gemeinen Volkes hinzugefügt


----------



## Morphes (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das sind die Männer die die Heilerinnen rumgekriegt haben und deshalb öfter ma AFK sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Heilerinnen ganz komplex: "Der Heal war durch" "Der heal war duch!!"

Ich dacht eigendlich immer wir wären die Helden, die DD, die RoxXxors XD


----------



## Cajenne (20. November 2008)

Tittenbonus nennen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im Ernst, es gibt solche und solche....

und ich muss ja ganz ruhig sein, denn ich hab meinen Freund damals über wow kennengelernt. sind jetzt 15 monate zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (davon 8 montate fernbeziehung)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bye bye


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Cajenne schrieb:


> Tittenbonus nennen wir das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*wirft ein profilaktisches 'HUPÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN' in den Raum'
Hab meinen auch über's Netz kennen gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (20. November 2008)

viele wow sppieler sind nunnmal abschaum der geselschafft..


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2008)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> viele wow sppieler sind nunnmal abschaum der geselschafft..




die "sppieler" sind nun mal Teil der "geselschafft" ...was immer das auch sein mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> die "sppieler" sind nun mal Teil "geselschafft" ...was immer das auch sein mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wartete auch noch auf den Hand ---> Stirn *klatsch* Beitrag des Tages, hab ihn aber Gott sei Dank noch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (20. November 2008)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> viele wow sppieler sind nunnmal abschaum der geselschafft..



ein toller Beitrag! Und du bist Gott ja?



b2t: /ignore oder gm melden.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Ahh so läuft der Hase, aber kannst du mir auch sagen wer hinter den Tanks steckt, die *nie* das sind wenn man sie brauch?



öhm...entschuldige bin grad mit der Heilerin durchgegangen ähhh meine wir sind nochmal das Heilprinzip durchgegangen!  War was? Hab ich die letzten 5 Seiten was verpaßt? oO


----------



## Lillyan (20. November 2008)

Da das ganze hier höchstens noch weiter in Spam und Geschmacklosigkeiten abdriftet mache ich hier mal zu. Schade, dass man ein Thema nicht einfach ruhen lassen kann, wenn man nichts vernünftiges mehr dazu zu sagen hat.


----------

